# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunujen ja bussien liikennöintikustannusvertailu

## kuukanko

> Kun tätä ajetaan HKL:n nykyisin ratikan kustannuksin, päivän liikenne maksaa 14.300 €. Kansainvälisin hinnoin 11.900 €.
> 
> Jos ajetaan bussilla, HKL:n bussin hinnoilla ja tarjoten sama kapasiteetti, linjan 4 liikennöintipäivä maksaisi 15.800 €.
> 
> Bussiliikenteen hinta siis on Helsingissäkin suurempi kuin raitioliikenteen, vaikka joku jatkuvasti toista väittääkin.


(alkuperäinen viesti koski TramWestiä)

Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi viikon esityslistassa on vertailtu ysin liikennöintikustannusta (2,2 milj. euroa vuodessa) siihen, että liikenne hoidettaisiin jatkossakin bussilinjalla 17. Jos 17:ää kehitettäisiin ajamalla liikenne telibusseilla ja samalla vuorovälillä kuin mitä ysille on suunniteltu, olisi vuotuinen liikennöintikustannus 1,7 milj. euroa. Nämäkään eivät ole täysin verrattavissa, koska ysi vaatii rinnalleen bussiliikenteen keskustasta Merikadulle, mikä sisältyisi linjaan 17.

Telibussin kapasiteetti on toki pienempi kuin raitiovaunun, mutta telibussit todennäköisesti riittäisivät nykyisillä vuoroväleillä, jos ratikkalinjat korvattaisiin busseilla. Ratikoiden maksimikuormat ovat osuuksilla, joilla on hyvin vilkas bussiliikenne ja toisaalta paljon vapaata kapasiteettia busseissa (esim. Mannerheimintie), joten hyvin suuri osa nykyisten ratikkalinjojen matkustajista siirtyisi nyt busseilla liikennöitävien linjojen matkustajiksi.

Niin, en edelleenkään kannata Helsingin ratikoiden alasajoa, yritän vain tuoda esiin karun todellisuuden ratikkaliikenteen kalleudesta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vertailu on toki nykyisillä kustannuksilla legitiimi. Siltikin se on varsin pimeä. Vertaillaan vain ajokustannuksia eikä nettokustannuksia kustannukset - tulot.

On aivan selvää myös Helsingissä, että raitioliikenne houkuttelee enemmän matkustajia = lipputuloja kuin jos samoja linjoja liikennöitäisiin busseilla. 

Tässä vertailussa on kysymys lisäksi varsin yksinkertaisesta asiasta. Samalla vuorotiheydellä telibussien kapasiteetti on vain noin 2/3 raitiovaunuista (Telibussi 90 matkustajaa, HKL nykyiset ratikat 140 matkustajaa). Ratikkalinja ysille mahtuisi +50% enemmän matkustajia. Ottaen huomioon Kallion ja Pasilan maankäyttö, ei ole mitään epäilystä etteikö ko. matkustajia löytyisi.

Lisäksi raitiovaunuissa on käytössä avorahastus jolloin sama matkustajamäärä kulkee sisään ja ulos selvästi nopeammin kuin bussissa.




> Telibussin kapasiteetti on toki pienempi kuin raitiovaunun, mutta telibussit todennäköisesti riittäisivät nykyisillä vuoroväleillä, jos ratikkalinjat korvattaisiin busseilla. hyvin suuri osa nykyisten ratikkalinjojen matkustajista siirtyisi nyt busseilla liikennöitävien linjojen matkustajiksi.


Ensinnäkin, laajan kansainvälisen ja myös suomalaisen kokemuksen perusteella matkustajamäärä ja HKL:n lipputulot romahtaisivat. Tästä laajempi artikkeli täällä.

Nykyiset bussilinjat ovat Helsingin keskustassa jo hyvin kuormitettuja: niissä ei ole ylimääräistä tilaa lisämatkustajille.

Hyvin suuri osa nykyisten ratikkalinjojen matkustajista siirtyisi joko yksityisautoihin tai apostolin kyytiin. 

Raitiolinjojen korvaamisella busseilla olisi todennäköisesti myös erittäin mittavia negatiivisia aluekehitysvaikutuksia kun Helsingin "kantakaupungin" vetovoima laskisi.

Helsingissä pitäisi viimeinkin lopettaa tällainen vepsäläinen  höpöhöpötouhuamineen jossa verrataan Helsingin nykyratikoita joilta on käytännössä sidottu silmät ja toiset raajat pois käytöstä, busseihin, tarkastelemaan millaisia taloudellisia etuja siitä on, että raitioliikennettä kehitettäisiin kunnolla myös Helsingissä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ensinnäkin, laajan kansainvälisen ja myös suomalaisen kokemuksen perusteella matkustajamäärä ja HKL:n lipputulot romahtaisivat. Tästä laajempi artikkeli täällä.
> 
> Nykyiset bussilinjat ovat Helsingin keskustassa jo hyvin kuormitettuja: niissä ei ole ylimääräistä tilaa lisämatkustajille.


Jos ratikkalinjat muutettaisiin bussilinjoiksi, matkustajamäärä varmaan laskisi. Lipputulot eivät välttämättä laskisi, koska tehotarkastuksien perusteella ratikoissa menee pummilla n. 10% matkustajista.

Lähiöistä keskustaan tulevilla bussilinjoilla on runsaasti vapaata kapasiteettia kantakaupungissa. Helsingissä ratikoiden kanssa yhteisiä reittejä menevien bussilinjojen maksimikuormat ovat suunnilleen Pasilanväylän tasolla ja siitä etelään nykyiset ratikkalinjojen matkustajat mahtuisivat niihin hyvin, poislukien ehkä nelonen jonka matkustajat mahtuisivat busseihin vasta Töölön tullilta alkaen.

Jos muuten Helsingin bussiliikennettä ei olisi kilpailutettu, olisi tuossa 9/17 vertailussa bussi kalliimpi kuin ratikka. Pitäisiköhän ratikkaliikennekin kilpailuttaa, että saataisiin sinnekin tehokkuutta?

----------


## 339-DF

Ensin pari pikakommenttia.

Tehotarkastusten perusteella ratikoissa matkustaa pummilla n. 15% matkustajista. Tätä lukua ei kyllä ole uskallettu kertoa julkisuuteen. Tämä tieto on peräisin edelliseltä tehotarkastuskierrokselta, jota ei pahemmin mainostettu. Nyt käynnissä oleva kierros näkyy hyvän rummutuksen takia myös ennaltaehkäisevästi.

Mitä tulee esikaupunkien bussilinjojen hyödyntämiseen kantakaupungin sisäisillä matkoilla niin esikaupunkien asukkaat saattavat olla pikkuisen erimieltä kuukanko:n kanssa. Matkanteko hidastuisi aikalailla, kun ratikkamatkustajat yrittäisivät tunkea etuovesta busseihin pitkin Mannerheimintietä.

Entäs sitten suunnassa maallepäin? Rautatientorilta lähtisi pitkät letkat täpötäysiä busseja, jotka olisivat Sörkassa vain puolillaan. Pakko niillä kuitenkin olisi ajaa loppuun asti, ei niitä esikaupunkimatkustajia voi kesken matkan ulos heittää ja kääntyä takaisin. Tällä myös Jlk perustelee ysin tarpeellisuutta (lainaus esityslistasta: Raitioliikenne hoitaa myös lyhytmatkaista poikittaisliikennettä, joka muuten kuormittaisi pitkiä bussilinjoja ja edellyttäisi niille tarjonnan lisäystä.)

Kaikkien ei tarvitse pitää raitiovaunuista, mutta helsinkiläisten enemmistö kuitenkin pitää niistä. Enemmän kuin busseista. Onneksi kuulun enemmistöön.

----------


## 339-DF

Sitten pidempää kommenttia linjasta 9.

Linja 9 on ensi vaiheessaan kallis, koska se on torso. Se ei tarjoa mitään uusia yhteyksiä, päinvastoin se on lyhyempi kuin bussi 17, jonka se (muka) korvaa. Myös investointipuolella on älytöntä toteuttaa ysi vaiheittain.

Ensin investoinnit:
Linjaa varten on jo hankittu vaunut, ja ne riittävät koko linjalle aina Ilmalaan asti. Käytännössä ei tule enempää vaunuinvestointikustannuksia siitä, että linja kulkisi välillä Ullanlinna - Ilmala jo ensi vaiheessa. Teoriassa tietenkin tulee vaunujen poistot, mutta ne täytyy tehdä joka tapauksessa, kun vaunut kerran ovat olemassa. Sinänsä voi tietysti kysyä, miksi ensin ostetaan vaunut ja sitten mietitään, mitä niillä tehdään. Mutta se on liian myöhäistä nyt.

KSV:n raitioteitä suunnittelevan virkamiehen mukaan nyt rakennettavat tilapäiset radat ja vaihdeyhteydet Itä-Pasilassa, ml. aseman päätepysäkin sivuraidejärjestelty, maksaisivat suurin piirtein saman verran kuin radan veto suoraan Pasilansillalle (Esterinportin vaihdeyhteydet mukaanlukien). Älyvapaata rahantuhlausta, ettei linja 9 kulje ensi vaiheessa edes Länsi-Pasilaan, kun sinne pääsisi "samalla hinnalla".

Linjan 9 perustamissuunnitelman mukaan radan jatko Pasilansillalta Ilmalaan maksaa 4,1 Me. Tällä välillä ei tule kustannuksia putkisiirroista. Tähän hintaan on arvioitu myös muut liikennejärjestelyt (pysäkit, liikennevalot, katuympäristön prantaminen ym.)

Sitten liikennöintipuoli.
Perustamissuunnitelmassa (PS) tynkä-ysin liikennöintikustannuksiksi on laskettu 1,8 Me/v ja lopullisen ysin 2,4 Me/v. Tähän sisältyy myös kaluston pääomakustannukset 0,9 Me/v, jotka siis on maksettava joka tapauksessa, vaika ysi nyt haudattaisiinkin, koska vaunut on jo ostettu.

Nyt tynkä-ysin liikennöinti maksaakin 2,2 Me/v pääomakustannuksineen. On ikävää, että liikennöinti on 400 000 euroa kalliimpaa kuin vain puolitoista vuotta sitten.

Bussipuolella linjan 17 kustannukset ovat nykytilanteessa 1,5 Me/v (lähde PS) ja vuoden 2007 tilanteessa 1,7 Me/v (lähde Jlk 20.4.06). PS arvioi, että Konepaja-alueen rakennuttua linjan 17 kustannukset olisivat 2,5 Me/v. koska liikenne lisääntyy kovasti. Kun vielä otetaan huomioon, että kilpailutetun bussiliikenteen kustannukset jatkuvasti kasvavat ilman että HKL voi tehdä asialle yhtään mitään, tuo 2,5 Me/v on todennäköisesti reippaasti alakanttiin. Lisäksi tulisi lisää kustannuksia 0,5 Me/v (PS) linjan 23 liikenteen lisäämisestä. PS toteaa: "Raitiolinjan kapasiteetti riittää aivan eri tavalla vastaanottamaan tällaista eri liikennöintiaikoina laajenevaa kysyntää kuin nykyisen, kautta liikennöintiajan tiukasti kysynnän mukaan mitoitetun bussiliikenteen".

Kun konepaja-alue on valmis:
Jos oletetaan, että tynkä-ysiä ei koskaan pidennetä, sen kustannukset ovat siis 2,2 Me/v, bussin 23 +0,5 Me/v ja ratikan 10 -0,1 Me/v eli lisäystä nykytilanteeseen on *1,1 Me/v*. Ratikan 2,2 Me/v riittää vastaamaan Konepaja-alueen koko kysyntään.

Jos oletetaan, että ysiä ei tehdä ollenkaan, kustannukset ovat lopputilanteessa rv 10 ±0 Me/v, bussi 17 2,5 Me/v ja bussi 23 +0,5 Me/v ja lisäksi Jlk:n mainitsemat poikkittaisbussien liikenteen lisäykset, joita ei ole rahassa arvioitu. Lisäystä nykytilanteeseen tulisi siis *1,5 Me/v*.

Kumpi olikaan halvempi, ratikka vai bussi?

Vielä pikakommenttina Merikadun-hännän liikennöinti. Sinne kulkee jatkossa bussi 16, joka nyt kulkee Hernesaareen. Merikatu ei ainakaan lisää linjan 16 kustannuksia, pikemminkin päin vastoin. Nähtäväksi jää, lisätäänkö linjan 14B liikennettä. Epäilen, että ei.

Asia on niin kuin se tutkitaan. Edellä oleva perustui samoihin lähteisiin kuin kuukanko:n kommentti, kuitenkin pääsimme ihan eri lopputulokseen.   :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kun nyt edes päättäisitte, että mistä puhutte. Kun yksi puhuu liikennöintikuluista välittömässä tulevaisuudessa, toinen kuluista sen jälkeen, kun reitille on tullut uusi kaupunginosa, ja kolmas vielä raitioliikenteen kustannuksista busseihin verrattuna yleensä, niin kaikki voivat olla kerralla oikeassa, ja ovatkin minun ymmärryksen mukaan. Mikäs sen hauskempaa.

Aiheesta eteenpäin. On vain oletettavaa, että liikennöintijärjestelmä Helsingissäkin on lähellä lokaalia optimia ja pienet muutokset, kuten yksittäisen linja-autoreitin muuttaminen raitiovaunulla ajettavaksi lähinnä lisäisi kustannuksia, ellei reitin varrella tapahdu kaupunkirakenteessa isoja muutoksia. Raitioteiden linjaston lisääminen alkaa tuoda säästöä vasta kun päästään lopettamaan isoja linja-autovetoisia runkolinjoja, kuten vaikka 66/66A (olettaen, että se nykyäänkiin on tiheäliikkenteinen vuoro Paloheinästä Lauttasaareen/Rautatientorille). Tällöin säästöt sitten ovatkin kunnollisia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Rautatientorilta lähtisi pitkät letkat täpötäysiä busseja, jotka olisivat Sörkassa vain puolillaan.


Nythän Rautatientorilta lähtee pitkät letkat puolitäysiä busseja, jotka täyttyvät vasta Hämeentiellä ja Mäkelänkadulla. Jos Hämeentielle ja Mäkelänkadulle ei mentäisi ratikalla, olisivat bussit vain tasaisemmin kuormitettuja koko matkan.




> Linjan 9 perustamissuunnitelman mukaan radan jatko Pasilansillalta Ilmalaan maksaa 4,1 Me.


Ysin lyhentämistä tyngäksi perusteltiin sillä, että sillä voidaan välttää kallis Pasilansillalle rakennettava vaihtoterminaali. Onko uudemmissa suunnitelmista ympätty ysiin mukaan terminaali, jota ysi sinänsä ei itsessään vaatisi?




> Bussipuolella linjan 17 kustannukset ovat nykytilanteessa 1,5 Me/v (lähde PS) ja vuoden 2007 tilanteessa 1,7 Me/v (lähde Jlk 20.4.06). PS arvioi, että Konepaja-alueen rakennuttua linjan 17 kustannukset olisivat 2,5 Me/v.


Nuo 2,5 Me/v ja 1,5 Me/v ovat lukuja ennen 17:n kilpailuttamista. Ysi saatiin näyttämään alun perin erittäin kannattavalta, kun 17 ja 23 jätettiin kilpailuttamalta sillä perusteella että ysi korvaa ne kohta. Sitten kun ysi viivästyi kilpailutettiin nuo molemmat linjat ja kustannukset tippuivat n. 30%. Siten tuo 17:n Konepaja-tilanteen liikennöintikustannus 1,7 Me/v sisältäisi saman liikenteen kuin perustamissuunitelman tekemisen aikaan 2,5 Me/v maksanut.

Saamalla ysi korvaamaan myös 23 liikennöintikustannuksia saadaan vähennettyä, mutta sittenkin voitaisiin kysyä, olisiko halvempi korvata 17 ja 23 yhdistämällä ne yhdeksi bussilinjaksi. (Joka tapauksessa HKL aikoo säästää ysin ensimmäisessä vaiheessa liikennöintikustannuksia 0,5 Me/v, joten mittavia säästöehdotuksia muille linjoille on odotettavissa)

----------


## 339-DF

> Ysin lyhentämistä tyngäksi perusteltiin sillä, että sillä voidaan välttää kallis Pasilansillalle rakennettava vaihtoterminaali. Onko uudemmissa suunnitelmista ympätty ysiin mukaan terminaali, jota ysi sinänsä ei itsessään vaatisi?


Perustamissuunnitelmassa vuodelta 2004 Pasilansillan vaihtopysäkin hinta on sama kuin muidenkin pysäkkien. Keski-Pasilan rakentamisrahoista on kaavailtu otettavan varat luksuspysäkin tekoon sitten joskus.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nuo 2,5 Me/v ja 1,5 Me/v ovat lukuja ennen 17:n kilpailuttamista. Ysi saatiin näyttämään alun perin erittäin kannattavalta, kun 17 ja 23 jätettiin kilpailuttamalta sillä perusteella että ysi korvaa ne kohta. Sitten kun ysi viivästyi kilpailutettiin nuo molemmat linjat ja kustannukset tippuivat n. 30%.


Tuo olikin pahempi homma minun kannaltani!  :Embarassed:  Vaikka kyllä se bussiliikenne siitä taas ensi kierroksella kallistuisi... Milloin 17 ja 23 kilpailutettiin?




> Siten tuo 17:n Konepaja-tilanteen liikennöintikustannus 1,7 Me/v sisältäisi saman liikenteen kuin perustamissuunitelman tekemisen aikaan 2,5 Me/v maksanut.


Tuo ei kyllä ole ihan noinkaan. Jlk 20.4.: "linjan 17 vuosittaiset liikennöintikustannukset olisivat noin 1,7 miljoonaa euroa alkutilanteessa". Alkutilanteen on tarkoitettava syksyä 2007 (tai 2008, milloin ysi sitten alottaakaan). Samoin Jlk 20.4.: "Bussiliikennevaihtoehdossa liikennettä olisi lisättävä vaiheittain niiden *7* vuoden aikana, minkä alueen rakentaminen kestää". Näin ollen "lopputilanne" eli valmis Konepaja-alue vuonna 2013 vaatii enemmän rahaa kuin tuon 1,7Me/v. Summaa HKL ei ole viisinyt arvoida.




> Joka tapauksessa HKL aikoo säästää ysin ensimmäisessä vaiheessa liikennöintikustannuksia 0,5 Me/v, joten mittavia säästöehdotuksia muille linjoille on odotettavissa)


Tuo kuulostaa pelottavalta. Mutta oli se odotettavissakin. Jos nyt sitten "alkutilanteessa" eli ysin aloittaessa bussin 17 lopetus säästää 1,7 Me/v ja rv 10:n 0,1 Me/v, mutta ysi lisää kustannuksia 2,2 Me/v (ja Merikadun 16/17 järjestelyn muutos on ±0Me/v) niin säästää pitäisi 0,9 Me/v jotta kustannukset alenisivat 0,5 Me/v. Taisin jossain topikissa kauan sitten ennustaa, että ysin syntymä on ykkösen kuolema. Saas nähdä miten käy.

----------


## kuukanko

> Milloin 17 ja 23 kilpailutettiin?


17:llä kilpailutettu liikenne alkoi 2005 ja 23:lla 2004.




> Jlk 20.4.: "linjan 17 vuosittaiset liikennöintikustannukset olisivat noin 1,7 miljoonaa euroa alkutilanteessa". Alkutilanteen on tarkoitettava syksyä 2007 (tai 2008, milloin ysi sitten alottaakaan). Samoin Jlk 20.4.: "Bussiliikennevaihtoehdossa liikennettä olisi lisättävä vaiheittain niiden *7* vuoden aikana, minkä alueen rakentaminen kestää". Näin ollen "lopputilanne" eli valmis Konepaja-alue vuonna 2013 vaatii enemmän rahaa kuin tuon 1,7Me/v. Summaa HKL ei ole viisinyt arvoida.


Tuolla 1,7 miljoonalla eurolla saataisiin siis samat vuorovälit kuin ysillä ja liikenen ajettaisiin telibusseilla. Ysin vuoroväleiksi on kai suunniteltu ruuhkassa 6 min ja ruuhkan ulkopuolella n. 10 min. Ruuhkassa tuo tarkoittaisi 17:n vuorovälin puolittamista ja lisäksi kalustokoon huomattavaa kasvattamista. Jotenkin en jaksa uskoa, että konepajan alueelle ehdittäisiin n. 2 vuodessa rakentaa niin paljon, että noin mittavaa liikenteen lisäystä tarvittaisiin. Jopa koko konepajan alueen valmistuttua tuo liikenteen määrä kuulostaa isolta.




> Taisin jossain topikissa kauan sitten ennustaa, että ysin syntymä on ykkösen kuolema. Saas nähdä miten käy.


Ykkösen lopettamisen perustelu ysillä olisi aika kaukaa haettua ja luottamuselimissä se kohtaisi varmasti kovaa vastarintaa. Ainoa perustelu voisi olla, että ykköstä ei tarvita enää Kalliossa kolmosen lisänä, koska ysi ja kolmonen riittävät palvelemaan Kalliota.

Ensi viikon esityslistassa on mainittu, että Mannerheimintiellä voitaisiin sovittaa nelosen ja kympin tarjontaa paremmin. Se voisi ehkä tarkoittaa niiden tasavälistämistä, jolloin vaunut kuormittuvat tasaisemmin ja nelosen vuorovälin voisi harventaa samaksi kuin kympin. Muita säästökohteita voisivat olla Pasilan tason poikittaiset bussilinjat, koska niihinkin on viitattu esityslistassa. 23:lta varmasti myös vähennetään liikennettä.

----------


## 339-DF

> 17:llä kilpailutettu liikenne alkoi 2005 ja 23:lla 2004.


Perustamissuunnitelma on päivätty 7.10.2004. Jos liikenne alkoi 1.1.2005 niin kyllä kai liikennöitsijä oli valittu ja hinta tiedossa lokakuussa? Jos siitä huolimatta on käytetty vanhoja kustannuksia, niin sehän on valehtelua ja varmaan jo virkavirhekin. Tiedätkö varmuudella, että näin on tehty? Mitkä ovat linjan 17 vuosittaiset kustannukset nykytilanteessa?




> Tuolla 1,7 miljoonalla eurolla saataisiin siis samat vuorovälit kuin ysillä ja liikenen ajettaisiin telibusseilla. Ysin vuoroväleiksi on kai suunniteltu ruuhkassa 6 min ja ruuhkan ulkopuolella n. 10 min. Ruuhkassa tuo tarkoittaisi 17:n vuorovälin puolittamista ja lisäksi kalustokoon huomattavaa kasvattamista. Jotenkin en jaksa uskoa, että konepajan alueelle ehdittäisiin n. 2 vuodessa rakentaa niin paljon, että noin mittavaa liikenteen lisäystä tarvittaisiin. Jopa koko konepajan alueen valmistuttua tuo liikenteen määrä kuulostaa isolta.


Tässäpä olikin kyse Jlk:n esittämistä arvioista, joita täytynee pitää faktana. Uskoahan me saamme kukin mitä haluamme. En minäkään usko, että ysistä mitään jymymenestystä tuollaisena tynkänä tulee. Ruuhkaliikenne ei ainakaan tule kulkemaan tuolla vuorotiheydellä kuin yhden talvikauden jos sitäkään.

Vuorovälit PS:n mukaan ovat:
Ruuhka 6 min
Päivä ma-la 8 min
Päivä su 10 min
Ilta 10-14 min




> Ykkösen lopettamisen perustelu ysillä olisi aika kaukaa haettua ja luottamuselimissä se kohtaisi varmasti kovaa vastarintaa. Ainoa perustelu voisi olla, että ykköstä ei tarvita enää Kalliossa kolmosen lisänä, koska ysi ja kolmonen riittävät palvelemaan Kalliota.


Kyllä virkamies osaa perustella ykkösen lopettamisen fiksumminkin. Nyt olisi tärkeää saada ykköstä kehitettyä niin, ettei sitä tarvitsisi lopettaa. Liittyy tähänkin topikkiin siten, että ykkösen kierto Castrénin kautta korvaisi bussilinjaa 23 Kallion alueella ja säästäisi kustannuksia linjalta 23. Linjan 1(A) kustannukset eivät kasvaisi.




> Ensi viikon esityslistassa on mainittu, että Mannerheimintiellä voitaisiin sovittaa nelosen ja kympin tarjontaa paremmin. Se voisi ehkä tarkoittaa niiden tasavälistämistä, jolloin vaunut kuormittuvat tasaisemmin ja nelosen vuorovälin voisi harventaa samaksi kuin kympin. Muita säästökohteita voisivat olla Pasilan tason poikittaiset bussilinjat, koska niihinkin on viitattu esityslistassa. 23:lta varmasti myös vähennetään liikennettä.


Nelosta itse käyttävänä tiedän, että vaunut ovat Tullinpuomin pohjoispuolellakin kovin täysiä. Tasavälistäminen siten, että molempien vuoroväli olisi 5 min, onnistunee vasta sitten, kun linjoja 4 ja 10 voidaan liikennöidä pääosin suurempikapasiteettisilla välipalavaunuilla. Välipaloja kyllä pitäisi olla ysin tullessa riittävästi, semminkin kun ysi kai myöhästyy. Palvelun kannalta 6 min vuorovälikin olisi riittävä, mutta sitten tarvittaisiin jo pitempiä vaunuja. Uusi vaunuhankintahan alkaa olla jo pikkuhiljaa käsillä. Uudet 30 m vaunut ja paikoin pidemmät pysäkit tuottaisivat varmaan aika huimia säästöjä Töölön suunnan ratikkaliikenteessä.

----------


## 339-DF

Vastaan itse itselleni, kun löytyi tuo vastaus sopivasti. Jlk:n esityslista 7.10.2004:

"Helsingin kaupungin liikepalvelulautakunta valitsi 25.3.2004 Helsingin sisäisen bussiliikenteen kymmenennessä kilpailussa mukana olleiden linjojen liikenteenharjoittajat."

Jos maaliskuussa on valittu liikennöitsijä ja siitä 7 kk:n päästä tuodaan lautakuntaan arvioita linjan 17 tulevista kustannuksista niin pidän aikamoisena mahdottomuutena sitä, että kustannukset on laskettu vuoden 2004 tilanteen mukaan, kun vuoden 2007 tilanne on sentilleen tiedossa. Vai?

----------


## Antero Alku

Ysin, 17:n, kympn ja 23:n yhteis- ja erilliskustannusten vertailusta syntyy soppa, jonka perusteella ei voi väittää mitään siitä, onko raitioliikenne vai bussiliikenne kalliimpaa. Tälle asialle selitys on, että optimaalisesti hoidettu bussiliikenne ja optimaalisesti hoidettu raitioliikenne eivät ole samat asiat. Bussit ovat pieniä, ja niiden liikennöinti kannattaa järjestää siten, että pienestä koosta on hyötyä. Samoin otetaan hyöty siitä, että bussi voi kulkea autoliikenteen seassa. Näillä molemmilla ominaisuuksilla on myös haittansa, aivan samalla tavalla kuin ratikan vahvuuksillakin on haittansa.

Jos ja kun verrataan ratikan ja bussin edullisuutta, tulee verrata kummankin kustannuksia niille optimaalisissa olosuhteissa. Helsingissä vallalla oleva väittämä ratikan kalleudesta perustuu juuri siihen, että näin ei tehdä. HKL:n kustannusselvityksen yhteydessä oleva vertailu ( bussi 18 ) on tehty juuri tällä tavalla väärin. Esimerkiksi siten, että bussilinjaa ajettaisiin selvästi suuremmilla ratikoilla samalla vuorovälillä, eikä linjan kapasiteettierolla ole mitään merkitystä. 

Toinen keskeinen virhe edellisessä ja monissa muissa vertailuissa on, että karkeasti ottaen vertaillaan yhden auton taajama-ajon bensankulutusta toisen maantieajon bensankulutukseen. HKL:n tilastoissa EI OLE TIETOA esikaupunkiraitioliikenteen taloudesta, koska HKL:llä ei ole esikaupunkiraitiolinjoja. Sen sijaan tilastoitu bussiliikenteen keskimääräinen kustannustaso on käytännössä esikaupunkiliikenteen kustannustaso, koska ajokilometreistä valtaosa syntyy esikaupunkiliikenteestä - jota on myös ruuhkista kärsimätön metron liityntäliikenne.

Jotain käsitystä esikaupunkiraitioliikenteen kustannustasosta antaa metroliikenteen kustannustaso. Jos metrojunissa olisi virroitin katolla ja kalusto olisi 2,65 metriä leveätä, voisimme sanoa, että tässä meillä on Stadtbahn-ratikoita ja niiden kustannustaso. Jos kaluston kanssa näin olisi, luultavasti kustannustaso nykymetroon verrattuna olisi hieman alhaisempi, koska kevyempi vaunusto kuluttaisi hieman vähemmän. (200-sarjan 100-sarjaa raskaampien vaunujen liikennöinti on todettu hieman kalliimmaksi.)

Saammekin kiintoisan tuloksen, jos oletamme, että metroliikenne nimitettäisiin esikaupunkiratikkaliikenteeksi, ja laskemme bussien tapaan kaiken HKL:n raideliikenteen yhteen ja tilastoarvot yhteisistä suoritteista. Koska raideliikenteen kalusto on keskimäärin suurempaa kuin bussit, kustannukset on laskettava matkustajapaikka kohden. Mitä silloin saammekaan?

Vaunupäivä bussit 1,94 e, raideliikenne 1,58 e (bussi +23 %)
Vaunutunti bussit 0,38 e, raideliikenne 0,20 e (bussi +87 %)
Vaunukilometrit bussit 0,69 snt, raideliikenne 0,51 snt (bussi +36 %)

Bussiliikenne on siis selkeästi kalliimpaa kaikissa osakustannuksissa, ja nämä ovat siis HKL:n tilastoarvoja.

Edellä olevat luvut vastaavat yleistä kustannustason vertailua. Yksittäisellä linjalla kikkailu on aivan muuta.

Erityinen helsinkiläinen ongelma on vakaa usko vuorovälin tärkeyteen. On toki selvä, että jos ainoana tärkeänä asiana pidetään mahdollisimman lyhyttä vuoroväliä, silloin päädytään aina siihen, että bussi on edullinen, koska bussit ovat pieniä. Mutta tässä ollaan Helsingissä väärässä, ainakin jos uskotaan siihen, mitä kokemuksia on muualta maailmasta. Sillä jos vuoroväli olisi ainoa tärkeä asia, miksi sitten bussiteollisuuskin suunnittelee ja tarjoaa 2-nivelisiä mahdollisimman suuria busseja? Entä miksi Helsingissäkin ajetaan telibusseilla, sillä jokaisen linjan vuorovälin voisi lyhentää kolmas- tai neljäsosaan, kun ajettaisiin pienillä palvelulinjabusseilla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos siitä huolimatta on käytetty vanhoja kustannuksia, niin sehän on valehtelua ja varmaan jo virkavirhekin. Tiedätkö varmuudella, että näin on tehty? Mitkä ovat linjan 17 vuosittaiset kustannukset nykytilanteessa?


Minulla ei ole tarkkaa lukua 17:n nykykustannuksista, ne ovat n. 1,1 milj. euroa vuodessa.

Sinänsä perustamissuunnitelman tekemisen aikaan voimassa olleiden kustannusten käyttö ei ole valehtelua, takana voi olla ihan niinkin yksinkertainen asia että suunnitelman tekijä ei ole huomannut että kustannukset laskevatkin vähän ajan kuluttua.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos ja kun verrataan ratikan ja bussin edullisuutta, tulee verrata kummankin kustannuksia niille optimaalisissa olosuhteissa.


Ei tuollainenkaan vertailu johda mihinkään yleispätevään lopputulokseen. Joissakin tapauksissa ratikka on bussia halvempi, joissakin ei. Tilanteita pitää katsella aina tapauskohtaisesti. 17:n korvaaminen ysillä on yksi tälläinen tapaus (jossa ehkä voidaan päätyä siihen lopputulokseen, että siinä bussi olisi halvempi), 17:n ja 23:n yhdistäminen ratikkalinjaksi 9 taas toinen tapaus (ja siinä ratikka voisi olla halvempi).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei tuollainenkaan vertailu johda mihinkään yleispätevään lopputulokseen. Joissakin tapauksissa ratikka on bussia halvempi, joissakin ei. Tilanteita pitää katsella aina tapauskohtaisesti. 17:n korvaaminen ysillä on yksi tälläinen tapaus (jossa ehkä voidaan päätyä siihen lopputulokseen, että siinä bussi olisi halvempi), 17:n ja 23:n yhdistäminen ratikkalinjaksi 9 taas toinen tapaus (ja siinä ratikka voisi olla halvempi).


Toki bussi-, raitiotie-, metro- ja lähijunalinjat ovat joissain erikoistapauksissa toisillensa vaihtoehdot, mutta yleensä eivät. Metrojen ja junien kohdalla tämä lieneen helpointa ymmärtää, mutta ratikoiden kohdalla ei, erityisesti jos ei tunne muuta kuin helsinkiläisen raitioliikenteen sovelluksen.

Mutta Helsingissäkin olisi vaikea ajatella, että raitioliikenne korvattaisiin bussiliikenteellä - jos se muka olisi halvempaa. Jos näin tehtäisiin, Aleksanterinkatu ja Mannerheimintie Postitalon ja Erottajan välillä pitäisi ajatella uudelleen. Kävelypainotteinen Aleksi ei olisi mahdollinen, eikä riittävää määrää bussilinjoja luultavasti pystyttäisi johtamaan Kolmen sepän aukiolle ja sen ohi.

Juuri näiden asioiden ymmärtämättömyys - tahallaan tai vahingossa - on yksi täkäläisen joukkoliikennesuunnittelun ongelma. Ja siksi meillä on metrokin, joka perustuu liityntään, koska kaupunkirakenne on tehty bussiliikenteelle, josta osa vain on yksinkertaisesti muutettu metroksi. Näin ei ole saatu niitä hyötyjä, joita metro ja siihen sovitettu kaupunkirakenne tarjoaisivat. On ainoastaan muutettu joukkoliikenteen palvelu asiakkaan kannalta hankalammaksi ja saavutettu jonkin verran säästöä liikennöintikustannuksissa. Vastapainona on tehty valtavat investoinnit ja mitä ilmeisemmin menetetty varsin suuri osa matkustajista ja tuloista.

On väärin sanoa, että joskus ratikka on edullinen ja joskus bussi. Raitioliikenne on aina matkustajapaikkaa kohden edullisempi kuin bussi. Hyvin harvassa kaupunkirakenteessa matkustajapaikkoja tarvitaan vähemmän, jolloin bussin kapasiteetti riittää. Mutta liikenteen hoito tulee matkustajaa kohden kalliimmaksi kuin raitiovaunulla.

Tämän asian ymmärtäminen ja uskominen ovat älykkään joukkoliikennesuunnittelun perusta. Ja kun suunnitellaan joukkoliikenneverkkoa radeliikenteen pohjalta, se tehdään eri tavalla kuin bussiliikenteen pohjalta. Bussiliikenneverkko lähtee autoliikenteen verkosta, raitioliikenne erillisistä joukko- ja henkilöautoliikenteen verkoista. Näillä on keskeinen ero sekä liikennesuunnittelun että yhdyskuntasuunnittelun kannalta. Ja itse asiassa näiden erojen vaikutukset ovat hyvin laajakantoiset, eivät vain kysymys siitä, missä on lähin pysäkki.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Lähiöistä keskustaan tulevilla bussilinjoilla on runsaasti vapaata kapasiteettia kantakaupungissa.


Käytännöss väitän, että busseista tulisi silloin vähintään yhtä kalliita kuin raitiovaunut ovat nyt.

Kapasiteettia kyllä on, mutta raitiovaunuilla tehtävät matkat ovat lyhyitä, matkustajamäärät suuria ja vaihtuvuus vielä suurempaa. Bussien kulku siis hidastuisi rajusti ja silloin nousevat kustannukset.

Rotterdamin kokemusten mukaan prosentti lisää keskinopeuteen säästi prosentin kustannuksia (ei toki lineaarisesti), kun aloitettiin 18 km/h keskinopeudesta. Nopeuttamistoimien ja nopeiden lähiöhaarojen nostettua keskinopeuden 23 kilometriin tunnissa, kulut putosivat yli 25%.

Jos taas matkustajamäärät vähenisivät ja nopeus ei siksi putoaisi, menetettäisiin suuri määrä hyvin rahaa tuovia kertalippulaisia. Ratikathan ovat nousua kohden edullisia ja tienaavat siksi itse asiassa leipänsä melko hyvin. Kysymys kuuluu voidaanko lähiölinjoilla kompensoida vähäisemmät nousut suuremmalla nopeudella. Tietysti myös joidenkin mielestä on väärin maksattaa liikenne lyhytmatkalaisilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Joissakin tapauksissa ratikka on bussia halvempi, joissakin ei. [...] 17:n korvaaminen ysillä on yksi tälläinen tapaus (jossa ehkä voidaan päätyä siihen lopputulokseen, että siinä bussi olisi halvempi), 17:n ja 23:n yhdistäminen ratikkalinjaksi 9 taas toinen tapaus (ja siinä ratikka voisi olla halvempi).


Luulen, että olemme päässeet nyt yhteisymmärrykseen. Tynkä-ysi bussin 17 korvaajana on vuoden 2007 tilanteessa kallis ratkaisu, mutta lopullinen ysi bussien 17 ja 23 korvaajana ja Konepajan liikennejärjestelynä on edullinen ratkaisu.

Nyt pitäisi painostaa lautakuntaa niin, että siellä päätettäisiinkin tehdä ysi Ilmalaan asti kerralla eikä kikkailla minkään kalliin tilapäisratkaisun kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt pitäisi painostaa lautakuntaa niin, että siellä päätettäisiinkin tehdä ysi Ilmalaan asti kerralla eikä kikkailla minkään kalliin tilapäisratkaisun kanssa.


Tämä pitää kertoa lautakuntalaisille. Parhaiten se menisi niin, että asian esittelijä kertoo sen, sillä lautakunta uskoo aina esittelijää. Siis ensisijaisesti pitäisi saada esittelijä asian puolelle. Jos se ei onnistu, eli esittelijä ei kerro, sitten jonkun muun pitää ystävälliseen ja rakentavaan sävyyn kertoa tämä. Jotta lautakunta uskoo tätä ulkopuolista kertojaa.

Se ei riitä, että täällä todetaan asian olevan näin. Lautakunta ei lue eikä usko, mitä JLF:llä sanotaan. Lautakuntaa on lähestyttävä yhteydenotoin puhelimitse, paperikirjeellä, sähköpostilla tms. Lautakunnalle lähetetty posti jaetaan lautakunnalle, ja lautakunnan on esityslistallaan tämä posti tavalla tai toisella käsiteltävä. Esimerkiksi johonkin asiaan liittyvänä tai erillisenä pykälänä. Lautakunnan jäsenille lähetetty posti ei ole lautakunnalle lähetettyä postia, joten sitä ei oteta lautakunnan listalle.

Kun ulkopuolinen haluaa viestinsä lautakunnalle ja sen jäsenten tietoon ja huomioon, on aina parempi, mitä useampi henkilö on viestiä viemässä eli allekirjoittamassa.

Antero

----------


## jsiren

> Erityinen helsinkiläinen ongelma on vakaa usko vuorovälin tärkeyteen. On toki selvä, että jos ainoana tärkeänä asiana pidetään mahdollisimman lyhyttä vuoroväliä, silloin päädytään aina siihen, että bussi on edullinen, koska bussit ovat pieniä. Mutta tässä ollaan Helsingissä väärässä, ainakin jos uskotaan siihen, mitä kokemuksia on muualta maailmasta. Sillä jos vuoroväli olisi ainoa tärkeä asia, miksi sitten bussiteollisuuskin suunnittelee ja tarjoaa 2-nivelisiä mahdollisimman suuria busseja? Entä miksi Helsingissäkin ajetaan telibusseilla, sillä jokaisen linjan vuorovälin voisi lyhentää kolmas- tai neljäsosaan, kun ajettaisiin pienillä palvelulinjabusseilla.


Näitä kapasiteettijuttuja voi muuten karkeasti hahmotella samoilla kaavoilla kuin tietoverkkojen kapasiteettia. (Tarkemmissa laskuissa pitää tietysti huomioida kunkin liikennemuodon erityispiirteet.) Verkko se on joukkoliikenneverkkokin, ja bussin, ratikan, junan tms. kulkuvälineen voi käsittää "paketiksi" joka kuljettaa "bittejä", matkustajia...

...niin muuten, yleensä tietoverkoissa pyritään bitit kuljettamaan mahdollisimman isoissa paketeissa, jotta paketista saataisiin hyötykuorman osuus mahdollisimman isoksi ja paketit perille nopeasti ja ilman ruuhkia...   :Shocked: 

j.siren
...mä mitään tiedä, mä vaan selitän...

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Aivan niin. Joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa "paketin koolle" pitää hakea toimiva optimi.

Helsingin seudulla bussi- ja raitioliikenteessä on käytössä vain 70, 90 ja 140 matkustajan "paketit" - tosin pian myös 180 matkustajan "paketti" eli matalalattiaosalla pidennetty nivelraitiovaunu.

Tämä poikkeaa melkoisesti useista eurooppalaisista kaupungeista, joissa pintaliikenteen "pakettien" koko vaihtelee välillä 50 - 500 matkustajaa. Se mahdollistaa melkoisesti tehokkaamman optimoinnin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HKL:n maksamiin liikennöintikorvauksiin (eli siis oikeasti Helsingissä toteutuneisiin kustannuksiin).


Osaavatko herrat Alku, Pitkänen ja Laaksonen kommentoida, onko näissä korvaksissa "ilmaa" vai mistä johtuu ettei raitioliikene olekaan bussiliikennettä edullisempaa? Helsingissä käytetty väärä vaunujen koko? Infrakustannukset? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

Eri henkilöiden selityksiä näkee lukemalla tämän foorumin vanhempia viestejä, joissa se on kerrottu jo kymmeniä kertoja.

----------


## late-

> Osaavatko herrat Alku, Pitkänen ja Laaksonen kommentoida, onko näissä korvaksissa "ilmaa" vai mistä johtuu ettei raitioliikene olekaan bussiliikennettä edullisempaa?


Sanoisin, että monelta osin perusteena on tarkoitushakuinen laskentatapa. Raitioliikennettä ja busseja verrataan keskimääräisillä luvuilla. Infrakuluja HKL:n vertailuissa taas ei lainkaan ole mukana. Väite lippujen hinnan pudottamisesta metron avulla perustuu puhtaasti liikennöintikuluihin. Infran maksaa "joku muu".

Helsingin raitioliikenteessä on myös rakenteellisia ongelmia, jotka esiintyvät lähinnä kovana kilometrikustannuksena eli huollon hintana. Syitä tähän ei varmuudella tunneta, mutta keskustaliikenteen kuluttavuudella lienee osansa asiassa. Muilta osin yksikkökustannukset ovat suunnilleen sellaiset kuin pitää, joskin päiväkustannuksia (kaluston määrä) syntyy hitauden takia enemmän kuin voisi. Bussit ovat kyllä keskustassa yhtä lailla hitaita, mutta kalusto on halvempaa.

Suurin ongelma on näkemys joukkoliikenteestä pelkkänä kuluna. Kun tarkastelu tehdään kulujen ja tulojen suhteessa, keskustan raitioliikenne maksaa itsensä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin raitioliikenteessä on myös rakenteellisia ongelmia, jotka esiintyvät lähinnä kovana kilometrikustannuksena eli huollon hintana. Syitä tähän ei varmuudella tunneta, mutta keskustaliikenteen kuluttavuudella lienee osansa asiassa. Muilta osin yksikkökustannukset ovat suunnilleen sellaiset kuin pitää, joskin päiväkustannuksia (kaluston määrä) syntyy hitauden takia enemmän kuin voisi. Bussit ovat kyllä keskustassa yhtä lailla hitaita, mutta kalusto on halvempaa.


Olisin itse kuvitellut kustanusten olevan suht samoja, tai ei ainakaan noin suurta eroa. Erottaako HKL lainkaan kustannuslaskelmissaan keskustabussiliikenteen lähiöbussiliikenteestä? Onko Variotrameista johtuvat ongelmat vaikuttanut raitioliikenteen kustannuksiin minkä verran?  Vaikka valmistaja korjaa niitä takuutyönä, niin niistä on varmaan aiheutunut jonkin verran kustannuksia koska seisoneet ja jouduttu jatkamaan ajoa vanhoilla "laihialaisilla" ja turvatumaan muihin ylimääräisiin järjestelyihin. 




> Suurin ongelma on näkemys joukkoliikenteestä pelkkänä kuluna. Kun tarkastelu tehdään kulujen ja tulojen suhteessa, keskustan raitioliikenne maksaa itsensä.


Muuten, onko mielestäsi siinä mitään järkeä että kertalippu raitiovaunuun on erihintainen kuin muihin joukkoliikennevälineisiin? Muualla olen törmännyt vain entisessä itä-Euroopassa että ratikalla matkustaminen on halvempaa kuin bussilla, mutta se johtunee siitä että ratikat ovat siellä aika paljon hitaampia kun bussit. Mihin se idea oikein Helsingissä perustuu? Ei se ainakaan spårien imagoa paranna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Erottaako HKL lainkaan kustannuslaskelmissaan keskustabussiliikenteen lähiöbussiliikenteestä?


Tässä aluksi vastaus Rainerin kysymykseen: ei erota.

Tämä onkin kiintoisa kustannusseurannan piirre. Ensinnäkin suurin osa bussiliikenteestä ajetaan esikaupungeissa ja niille johtavilla moottoriteillä/-kaduilla. Ruuhkat eivät kiusaa, voidaan ajaa tasaista nopeutta, ylimääräisiä pysähdyksiä on kaiken kaikkiaan hyvin vähän. Raitioliikenteen tilanne on täysin päinvastainen. Yhtenä esimerkkinä tämän asian merkittävyydestä voi todeta, että keskustaliikenteessä bussin naftankulutukseksi lasketaan 55 l/100 km, esikaupunkilinjoille 35 l/100 km. Ja kun ajatellaan liikennöinnin kustannusten muodostumista ylipäätään, keskustaliikenteessä se riippuu enemmän pysähdysten määrästä kuin kuljetusta matkasta.

Toinen oleellinen asia on, että liikennöinnin kustannuksia pitää laskea matkustajapaikkaa, ei vaunua/junaa kohden. HKL on esim. vertaillut 140-paikkaista raitiovaunua 80-paikkaiseen bussiin ja laskenut, että samalla aikataululla ratikka tulee kalliimmaksi. Lisäkapasiteetilla ei ole arvoa. Tällä logiikalla metrojuna on ylivoimaisesti kallein liikennemuoto, sillä yksi bussi kulkee todellakin halvemmalla kuin metrojuna.

Kiintoisa tulos saadaankin, kun verrataan HKL:n kiskoliikennettä bussiliikenteeseen sekoittamalla kiskoliikenne keskustassa ja esikaupunkeihin samalla tavoin kuin on tilanne bussien kanssa.

Tässä tulos, hinnat euroa.
kustannusosa, raideliikenne, bussi, ero %
Ajopäivä, 1,58, 1,94, +23 %
Ajotunti, 0,204, 0,381, +87 %
Ajo-km, 0,00509, 0,00692, +36 %

Sekoitettu keskusta+esikaupungit bussiliikenne on siis taulukon prosenttien osoittamassa suhteessa kalliimpaa kuin sekoitettu keskusta+esikaupungit raideliikenne. Metron ja ratikan kustannusero kuvaa keskustan ja esikaupunkien raideliikenteen kustannuseroa.

Lukujen lähde on HKL:n omat tilastot.

Late totesi viestissään, että kustannuksista huolimatta raitioliikenne kattaa kulunsa. Ja tämä onkin HKL:n talouden kannalta oleellisinta, ei pelkästään kulut. Keskustaliikenteestä voikin sanoa, että se saakin maksaa enemmän, koska sillä on kuitenkin enemmän tuloja. Tulot ovat meillä per matka, ei per matkan pituus. Siksi toiseksi jo 1960-luvulla laskettiin, että raitioliikenteen korvaaminen busseilla olisi tullut kalliimmaksi, siksi raitioliikennettä ei suunnitelmista huolimatta lopetettu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kiitos vastauksista. Onko olemassa virallista tai epävirallista tietoa kustannuksista toteutuneiden matkustajakilometrien mukaan?

Esikaupunkilikenteen kustannusten vertaaminen ratikoiden ja bussien välillä on varmaan vaikeampaa koska Helsingissä ei ymmärtääkseni ole esikaupunkiliikennettä ratikoin? Ja jos joskus tulee, niin vaunutyypithän eivät ole samat, mahdollisesti varikotkin eri ja voi olla pitkiä pätkiä ilman pysähdyksiä joka lisää kilometrejä (esim kruunuvuorenselkä) 

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Kiitos vastauksista. Onko olemassa virallista tai epävirallista tietoa kustannuksista toteutuneiden matkustajakilometrien mukaan?


On. Juuri tähän perustuu ilmoitettu kustannussuhde. Metrolla 0,104, junilla 0,134, seutubussilla 0,157, sisäisellä bussilla 0,198 ja ratikalla 0,388.

Luvut riippuvat vahvasti keskinopeudesta. Näiden lukujen valossahan junakin on edullinen eikä kallis, mutta HKL ei sellaista tulkintaa silti tee.




> Ja jos joskus tulee, niin vaunutyypithän eivät ole samat, mahdollisesti varikotkin eri ja voi olla pitkiä pätkiä ilman pysähdyksiä joka lisää kilometrejä (esim kruunuvuorenselkä)


Olet asian ytimessä. HKL ei tällaista eroa tunne. Yksi syy on ratikoiden korkea kilometrikustannus, joka ei riipu ajonopeudesta sinänsä (kilometrejä on aina yhtä paljon). Kuitenkin monien kaupunkien kokemusten mukaan kilometrikustannuksen muodostuminen on vahvasti sidoksissa ajonopeuteen koska se kuvaa kaluston kulutusta (energia ja mekaaninen kulutus).

Nousijaa kohden metro on 0,758, ratikka 0,81, sisäinen bussi 0,951, juna 1,220 ja seutubussi 1,579.

----------


## heka

Nyt on siis virallinen totuus, että ratikkaliikenne on neljä kertaa ja bussiliikenne kaksi kertaa niin kallista kuin metroliikenne. Valitettavasti tätä käytetään suunnittelun perusteena ja kurjistetaan muuta kuin metroliikennettä. Näitä lukuja on helppo käyttää perusteena, kun on jo etukäteen päätetty mitä halutaan ja mitä ei. Kuten täälläkin on jo aikaisemmin todettu, metromatka ei enää olekaan niin halpa, jos mukaan lasketaan liityntäliikenteen kustannus. Mutta niinhän ei haluta tehdä. Voidaan todeta, että ratikkaliikenne on kallista ja hidasta, eikä sitä sen takia haluta oikeasti kehittää. Pienilläkin toimenpiteillä voitaisiin sujuvoittaa ratikkaliikennettä ja pienentää kustannuksia. Mannerheimintiellä Kuusitieltä Tullinpuomille on vapaa ratikkakaista, mutta erityisesti jalankulkuvalot estävät sujuvan matkanteon, vaikka usein niissä kulkee vain yksittäinen jalankulkija. HELMI-järjestelmäkin tulee kohtuuttoman kalliiksi, jos siitä ei oikeasti ole hyötyä. Nyt näyttääkin olevan vallalla vaarallinen kehityssuunta, että panostetaan metroon kaiken muun kustannuksella.

----------


## 339-DF

Heka, tuo oli mielestäni erinomainen tiivistys nykytilanteesta. Jaksan kuitenkin uskoa siihen, että ratikkaliikennettä päästään aidosti nopeuttamaan lähiaikoina kun uudet tuulet alkavat tosisaan puhaltaa. Siinä säästetään rahaa rutkasti. Sikäli kun raitioliikenteen kustannuksissa näkyy matalalattiavaunujen epäluotettavuus niin sekin paranee ajan myötä, kun vaunut toivottavasti saadaan Saksan-reissun jälkeen toimintavarmemmiksi.

Huolimatta siitä, että ratikkaliikenne on tuplasti busseja kalliimpaa, pitää aina muistaa, että ratikkaliikenne on itsekannattavaa, bussiliikenne raskaasti tappiollista. Edelleen on muistettava myös se, että bussiliikenteen kustannukset kasvavat (ihan jo virallisenkin totuuden mukaan) yleistä kustannustason nousua enemmän, sen sijaan ratikkaliikenne halventunee. Kustannusselvitys saattaa niin ollen olla jo nyt osin vanhentunut, ja parin vuoden kuluttua tilanne todennäköisesti on jo toinen. Toivotaan, että silloin laaditaan uusi ja vähemmän tarkoitushakuinen selvitys!

----------


## Antero Alku

Minulla on tekeillä tätä otsikon kysymystä valaiseva www-sivu, joka perustuu lähes yksinomaan HKL:n omaan tilastoaineistoon. Se osoittaa, ettei asia ole kuten julkisuudessa väitetään, ei edes HKL:n tilastojen perusteella.

Kysymys on vain siitä, että ensin päätetään, mitä halutaan todistaa, sitten tulkitaan tilastoja väärin siten, että se tukee sitä ennalta päätettyä halua.

Tässä on siitä triviaali esimerkki: Metroliikenne on kalliimpaa kuin bussiliikenne. Koska metrojunan kilometrikustannus on 2,4 euroa/km ja bussin 0,45 euroa/km. Siis metroliikenne on 5,33 kertaa niin kallista kuin bussiliikenne. Lähde: HKL:n Joukkoliikenteen kustannusselvitys 2004, D:2/2005, sivut 10 ja 12.

Tulisiko minun nyt antaa HS:lle lausunto, jossa julistan, että metroliikenne pitäisi mahdollisimman nopeasti lopettaa ja palauttaa bussit Itä-Helsinkiin? Näin tehden voitaisiin HKL:n kustannuksia alentaa 81,25 %.

Saman lähteen tietoja käyttäen voin myös sanoa näin:

Metro on ylivoimasesti halvin liikennemuoto, koska metron kuljettajakustannus matkustajapaikkaa kohden tunnissa on 2,4 snt/hlö ja bussien 38 snt/hlö. Bussi on siis 15,8 kertaa niin kallis kuin metro.

Tämän perusteella pitäisi ehkä julistaa HS:ssä, että HKL:n suunnittelupäällikkö (kuka sitten nimeltään lieneekin) on varsinainen ääliö, kun ei ymmärrä, miten hirvittävän kallista bussiliikenne on ja väittää sitä vain kaksi kertaa metron hintaiseksi. Lisäksi minun tulisi valittaa sitä, miksi kuljettajat poistetaan metrosta eikä automatisoida busseja, koska siten saataisiin 15,8-kertainen säästö metron automatisointiin nähden.

Onko tämä pelkkää huuhaata, sillä kyllähän me joukkoliikenteen ystävät ymmärrämme, ettei joukkoliikenteen kustannus ole pelkästään kilometri- tai kuljettajakustannus?

Tämä on aivan yhtä älykästä tiedottamista ja vertailemista kuin edellä mainitsemani raportin kannessa oleva kuva, jossa pylväin kerrotaan, miten pitkälle yhdellä eurolla kullakin välineellä pääsee. Sen kuvan pylväät on laskettu vain ja ainoastaan raportissa mainituista toteutuneista matkustajakilometrihinnoista. Se on toteutuneet kokonaiskustannukset jaettuna toteutuneella matkustajakilometrimäärällä. Se ei suinkaan kuvaa, mikä on liikennemuodolle ominaista, vaan sitä, miten tehokkaasti liikennemuoto on HKL:ssa onnistunut keräämään matkustajia suhteessa toteutuneisiin kuluihin.

Siinä on väärin se, että tilastolliset keskiarvot eivät käy suunnittelun lähtötiedoiksi, koska keskiarvot syntyvät suunnittelussa tehtävistä valinnoista. Keskiarvot eivät välttämättä kuvaa mitään, mitä todellisuudessa on. Klassinen esimerkki on, että ihminen voi keskimäärin hyvin, kun hänen toinen jalkansa on sangossa, joka on täynnä jäähilettä ja toinen sanko jalkoineen on täytetty lähes kiehuvalla vedellä. Keskimäärin sankojen vesi on noin 40 asteista.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

HKL on tänään avannut uudet webbisivut, joilta löytyy kasa HKL:n omia julkaisuja, niiden joukossa tuo kustannusselvitys.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Laittaisiko joku myös perussivun linkin, ei vain kustannusselvityksen linkkiä?

----------


## vko

> Laittaisiko joku myös perussivun linkin, ei vain kustannusselvityksen linkkiä?


Öh, www.hkl.fi? Julkaisut löytyvät esimerkiksi sivukartan kautta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

No mutta kiitoksia linkistä julkaisujen sivulle!

Nykyisillä web-sivuilla linkit ovat harvoin ilmeisiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Lupasin taannoin, että olen tekemässä www-sivua tämän keskustelun aiheesta. Nyt sivu on valmis ja julkaistu:

www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/rvbvert.html

Sivulle pääsee toki myös sivuston pääsivun kautta, jossa on myös linkki uusimpiin sekä viimeksi päivitettyihin sivuihin.

Tekemäni sivun sisältö perustuu HKL:n tilastotietoon. Olen analysoinut näitä tilastoja selvittääkseni, mitä niiden perusteella voi sanoa joukkoliikenteen kustannuksista. Tein työn alunperin opintoja ja luentoja varten, mutta silloin tarvitsin vain osan tuloksista.

Ydinviesti on, että raitioliikenne Helsingissä on halvin tapa hoitaa joukkoliikennettä, kun otetaan huomioon liikenneympäristö ja tilastoidut investoinnnit.

Helsingin raitioliikenne on myös yhtä tehokkaasti ylläpidetty kuin metroliikenne, mutta raitioliikenteen 1960-luvulta peritytyvä liikennöintitapa nostaa liikenteen hoidon kustannuksia. Jos raitioliikenteelle sallittaisiin todellinen liikennevaloetuus niin, etteivät vaunut pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä ja vaunu- ja junakokoa kasvatettaisiin, raitioliikenteen saisi selvästi voitolliseksi. Nythän raitioliikenne vain kattaa kulunsa.

Olen myös laskenut vertailun raitio- ja bussiliikenteen kesken. Kun verrataan saman kapasiteetin tarjontaa erilaisin linjoin, raitioliikenne on bussiliikennettä halvempaa myös HKL:n nykyisin toteutunein kustannuksin. Julkisuudessa esitetty, linjaan 18 perustuva päinvastainen väittämä johtuu esim. siitä, että on laskettu suuremman kapasiteetin olevan kalliimman kuin pienemmän.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

Jos HKL:n liikennöintikustannusvertailu vedättää yhteen suuntaan, niin nyt nähtiin sitten se toiseen suuntaan vedätetty vertailu.

Mielestäni Anteron tekemässä sivussa on ainakin seuraavat puutteet:
vertailussa käytettyjä bussiliikenteen hintoja ei ole selvitetty linjakohtaisesti, vaan on käytetty erilaisia ylimalkaisia tilastoarvoja (sama puute on toki HKL:n julkaisussa)pysähdysten vaikutusta liikennöintikustannuksiin ei ole selvitetty toteutuneiden kustannusten perusteella vaan arvailemallaliikennöintikustannusvertailussa on oletettu, että liikennettä pyöritettäisiin koko ajan kapasiteetin ollessa täydessä käytössä, vaikkei näin ole eikä ole tarkoituskaan ollalinjan 18 liikennöintikustannusvertailu on tehty ihan hatusta otetuilla liikennemäärillä. Linja on sentäs Suomen kuormitetuin bussilinja!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos HKL:n liikennöintikustannusvertailu vedättää yhteen suuntaan, niin nyt nähtiin sitten se toiseen suuntaan vedätetty vertailu.


Oho! Mutta kiitos palautteesta. Jos virheitä on, toivottavasti ne löytyvät.




> vertailussa käytettyjä bussiliikenteen hintoja ei ole selvitetty linjakohtaisesti, vaan on käytetty erilaisia ylimalkaisia tilastoarvoja (sama puute on toki HKL:n julkaisussa)


Samaa mieltä. Halusin kuitenkin pysyä käytettävissä olevissa tilastoissa. Ja olen useaan kertaan maininnut artikkelissa tämän puutteen.




> pysähdysten vaikutusta liikennöintikustannuksiin ei ole selvitetty toteutuneiden kustannusten perusteella vaan arvailemalla


Kuinka niin? Jos otetaan tilastoitu kilometrikustannus ja jaetaan se kilometrin matkalla tehtyjen pysähdysten määrällä, silloinhan on juuri käytetty toteutunutta kustannusta. "Arvausten" osuudeksi jää raitioliikenteessä todellinen pysähdysten määrä, jota ei liene tilastoinut kukaan muu kuin minä itse raitiovaunuissa matkustamalla. En ole peitellyt tätä, vaan sanonut sen tekstissä.




> liikennöintikustannusvertailussa on oletettu, että liikennettä pyöritettäisiin koko ajan kapasiteetin ollessa täydessä käytössä, vaikkei näin ole eikä ole tarkoituskaan olla


Kapasiteetin käyttö eli matkustajien määrä ei vaikuta liikennöinnin kustannuksiin. Kustannuksiin vaikuttaa ajettujen vuorojen määrä. Tarkkaan ottaen toki bussi tai vaunu painavat täydellä pokalla enemmän kuin tyhjinä. Mutta HKL:n tilastoimat arvot vastaavat liikenteen keskimääräistä kuormistusastetta (joka muuten HKL:llä on 15-20 % tajotusta kapasiteetista).




> linjan 18 liikennöintikustannusvertailu on tehty ihan hatusta otetuilla liikennemäärillä. Linja on sentäs Suomen kuormitetuin bussilinja!


En tiedä millä mittarilla nyt pidät 18:aa "Suomen kuormitetuimpana bussilinjana". Esimerkiksi - selaamatta nyt koko aikataulukirjaa läpi - linja 81 ajaa arkena 101 lähtöä Herttoniemestä, 18 ajaa 91 lähtöä Kruununhaasta. Ja kustannuksethan riippuvat ajetuista vuoroista, ei "kuormasta" eli matkustajista.

Artikkeliini lasketun 18 bussiversion vuoroparimäärä on 97, koska esim. RaideYVA:ssa käytettyä laskutapaa noudattaen muodostin liikennöintipäivän vain kahdenlaisista tunneista. Todellisessa aikataulussa 18:lla on kuudenlaisia tunteja, eli kaikkia tunteja yhden lähdön tunnista kuuden lähdön tuntiin. Kuuden lähdön ero ei muuta tilannetta. Toisaalta HKL-raitiovaunu tarjoaa laskelmassa edelleen 4,5 % bussia suuremman kapasiteetin ja 250-paikkainen vaunu 6,5 % suuremman kapasiteetin. Näistä aiheutuvat erot ovat päivähinnassa kuitenkin vain kymmeniä euroja, joten ne eivät ole merkittäviä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kapasiteetin käyttö eli matkustajien määrä ei vaikuta liikennöinnin kustannuksiin. Kustannuksiin vaikuttaa ajettujen vuorojen määrä. Tarkkaan ottaen toki bussi tai vaunu painavat täydellä pokalla enemmän kuin tyhjinä. Mutta HKL:n tilastoimat arvot vastaavat liikenteen keskimääräistä kuormistusastetta (joka muuten HKL:llä on 15-20 % tajotusta kapasiteetista).
> 
> Artikkeliini lasketun 18 bussiversion vuoroparimäärä on 97, koska esim. RaideYVA:ssa käytettyä laskutapaa noudattaen muodostin liikennöintipäivän vain kahdenlaisista tunneista. Todellisessa aikataulussa 18:lla on kuudenlaisia tunteja, eli kaikkia tunteja yhden lähdön tunnista kuuden lähdön tuntiin. Kuuden lähdön ero ei muuta tilannetta. Toisaalta HKL-raitiovaunu tarjoaa laskelmassa edelleen 4,5 % bussia suuremman kapasiteetin ja 250-paikkainen vaunu 6,5 % suuremman kapasiteetin. Näistä aiheutuvat erot ovat päivähinnassa kuitenkin vain kymmeniä euroja, joten ne eivät ole merkittäviä.


Olen ymmärtänyt rautalankalogiikallani, että kapasiteettia suurentamalla säästää kustannuksia, jos täyttöastetta onnistutaan pitämään riittävän  korkeana. näinhän opetetaan koulussakin. Jos siis korvattaisiin bussilinja 18 raitiovaunulla, ja isolla sellaisella, säästettäisiin kustannuksia. Mutta tulisiko siihen riittävästi matkustajia? Kyllä, mutta vain jos vuoroväliä pidennetään moninkertaiseksi *tai jos bussilinja 18 lisäksi lopetetaan muita bussilinjoja, esim 14 ja 39 tai 45.* Mutta sehän tarkoittaisi että Pajamäen ja Konalan suunnalta tulevat joutuisivat kulkemaan liityntäbussilla Munkkivuoren ostarille, eivätkä pääsisi enää suoralla bussilla keskustaan. Eikö tämä ole pyörän keksimistä uudestaan, eli 1950-luvulla lyhyen aikaa toimineen  "Frenckellin pikajunaksi" kutsutun ja epäonnistuneeksi tuomitun runkolinjan toistoa tai vähän paremmin onnistunut metro + sen syöttöbussit pienoiskoossa? Miten raitiovaunu + syöttöbussit on parempi ratkaisu kuin metro + syöttöbussit, tai suora bussi koko reitille, jos kaikissa tapauksissa on sama keskimääräinen täyttöaste ? 

Toinen juttu:




> Jos raitioliikenteelle sallittaisiin todellinen liikennevaloetuus niin, etteivät vaunut pysähdy kuin pysäkeillä ja vaunu- ja junakokoa kasvatettaisiin, raitioliikenteen saisi selvästi voitolliseksi. 
> Kun Antero vertaa bussiliikennettä raitiovaunuliikenteeseen, hän edellyttää että raitiovaunulla pitää olla kaikki liikenevaloetuudet.


Jos busseillekin sallittaisiin kaikki liikennevaloetuudet ihanteellisesti toimivan raitiovaunun tapaan, ja vuorot ajettaisiin isoilla nivel- tai telibusseilla, niin millaiset olisivat erot kustannuksissa, vai olisiko niitä lainkaan? Olisiko bussiliikenne muuten mahdollista toteuttaa niin? OK, pidän peukkuja raitiovaunun puolesta koska se kulkee sähköllä ja siksi saasteettomampi eikä ole öljystä riippuvainen, ja muutenkin "kivempi" mutta mitä muuta? Näitä kustannuksia voi siis laskea yhteen ja ynnätä ja laskea keskimääräisiä poistoaikoja ja ottaa eri energianmuotojen hinnan muutokset mukaan, mutta mitään vallankumouksellisia eroja en usko syntyvän. Sitä lihaa luiden ympäri pitää saada muista seikoista. Raidekerroin ja vapaaehtoinen siirtyminen autosta joukkoliikenteesen olisi yksi argumentti, mutta tuleeko sitä tapahtumaan jos suorat bussit Konalasta ja Pajamäestä korvataan liityntäbussilla, kun kriittiset ovat sitä mieltä että sitä ei tule tapahtumaan  länsimetronkaan tapauksessa missään kohtaa? 

Mun oma näkemykseni on, että pikaraitioteitä ei kannata vetää keskustaan maanpäällisinä ainakaan nykyisiä katuja pitkin, vaan niiden olisi syytä olla maanalaisia Nordensköldinkadun eteläpuolella, tai sitten vedetään niiden kaikki reitit Pasilan kautta kulkeviksi, mutta sekin toimisi ensisijaisesti vain siinä tapauksessa että Pasilasta todella kehittyy Helsingin kakkoskeskus. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Tässä ei nyt kannata jumittua lillukanvarsiin. Ei Antero ehdotta, että linja 18 pitäisi muuttaa yksi yhteen ratikkalinjaksi ja ajaa sitä ruuhka-aikaankin vain 20 min välein. Ei sellaisessa linjassa ole järkeä eikä sille saada matkustajia. Esimerkkilinja 18 on hyvä, vain siksi että se vastaa HKL:n kustannusraportin esimerkkiä ja mahdollistaa vertailtavuuden. Se kustannusraportin esimerkkihän on täysin absurdi.

Todellisuudessa Munkkivuoren raitioliikenne hoidettaisiin ihan eri tavoin (linjan 4 haarana) ja muuta bussiliikennettä sopeutettaisiin tarpeen mukaan.




> injan 18 liikennöintikustannusvertailu on tehty ihan hatusta otetuilla liikennemäärillä. Linja on sentäs Suomen kuormitetuin bussilinja!


Millä mittarilla mitattuna? Minulla on HKL:n www-sivulta otetut vuoden 2004 bussiliikenteen matkustajamäärät taulukkomuodossa. Arkivuorokautena bussilla 18 oli keskimäärin  8524 matkustajaa. Bussilla 65A oli 11812 ja 66A:lla 8633.

----------


## kuukanko

> Halusin kuitenkin pysyä käytettävissä olevissa tilastoissa.


Bussilinjojen linjakohtaiset yksikkökustannukset ovat ihan julkista tietoa, vaikkei niitä HKL:n webbisivuilta löydykään. Kysymällä HKL:ltä vaikka linjan 18 todelliset kustannukset voisi tehdä vertailuja, joita ei voisi syyttää tilastokeskiarvojen käytöstä.




> Jos otetaan tilastoitu kilometrikustannus ja jaetaan se kilometrin matkalla tehtyjen pysähdysten määrällä, silloinhan on juuri käytetty toteutunutta kustannusta.


Arvailua on esimerkiksi seuraava lause: "Jos Helsingin raitioliikenteen keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli olisi 450 metriä, ja käytössä olisivat valoetuudet siten, että vaunut pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä, metron ja raitiovaunujen pysähtymissuhde olisi suunnilleen 3. Tämän perusteella, yksinkertaistettuna, kilometrikustannus raitioliikenteessä olisi todennäköisesti 0,006 euroa/kilometri matkustajapaikkaa kohden."

Samoin arvailua on, että keskustaliikenteessä bussiliikenteen kilometrikustannus kaksinkertaistuisi.




> Kapasiteetin käyttö eli matkustajien määrä ei vaikuta liikennöinnin kustannuksiin. Kustannuksiin vaikuttaa ajettujen vuorojen määrä.


Ja ajettujen vuorojen määrä ei riipu täysin matkustajamäärästä ja tarjotusta kapasiteetista, kuten lopussa esitetyssä vertailussa on laskettu, vaan palvelun vuoksi ajetaan tiheämmällä vuorovälillä kuin mitä kapasiteetin tarjoaminen matkustajille edellyttäisi.




> En tiedä millä mittarilla nyt pidät 18:aa "Suomen kuormitetuimpana bussilinjana".


HKL:ltä todettiin niin aikanaan, kun 90-luvun alussa testattiin siellä pysäkki-informaatiojärjestelmää. Kuten 339-DF jo kirjoitti, on 65A ja 66A matkustajamääriltään suurempia. Seutuliikenteen puolelta Jokeri on voinut myös mennä 18:n ohi. Joka tapauksessa 18 on yksi eniten nousuja keräävistä bussilinjoista Suomessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Todellisuudessa Munkkivuoren raitioliikenne hoidettaisiin ihan eri tavoin (linjan 4 haarana) ja muuta bussiliikennettä sopeutettaisiin tarpeen mukaan.


No sitä keskustan ja Munkkivuoren puoliskoa tarkoitinkin, ja näin varmaan tapahtuukin, mutta milloin? Kun on nähty millaista peistä on väännetty raitiolinja 9 aikaansaamiseksi, jonka vuoksi jotakin bussilinjaakin joudutaan lopettamaan, aiheuttaen tietenkin rajua kansalaisvastustusta, niin ymmärrän, miksi HKL on niin nihkeä ryhtymään toteuttamaan ratikkahankkeita vanhoihin asuinalueisiin, vaikka jotkut järkisyyt puoltaisivatkin sitä. Sensijaan uskon että sellaisilla kokonaan uusiin kohteisiin vedettävillä hankkeilla on tulevaisuutta kuten Viiralla ja Skatta-Kruunuvuori-Laajasalo yhteydellä ja Jätkäsaari-Munkkisaari. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussilinjojen linjakohtaiset yksikkökustannukset ovat ihan julkista tietoa, vaikkei niitä HKL:n webbisivuilta löydykään. Kysymällä HKL:ltä vaikka linjan 18 todelliset kustannukset voisi tehdä vertailuja, joita ei voisi syyttää tilastokeskiarvojen käytöstä.


Jos verrataan raitio- ja bussiliikennettä yleensä, silloin käytetään tilastollisesti edustavia ja oikeata asiaa kuvaavia tilastoarvoja. Kilpailutuksen perusteella sovittu kauppahinta 18:n liikennöinnistä on yksittäistapaus. Siinä kilpailussakin on ollut linjalle 18 yhtä monta "todellista" hintaa kuin on saatu tarjouksia linjan liikennöinnistä.

Kilpailun perusteella sovittu hinta ei ole linjan todelliset liikennöintikustannukset, vaan sellainen hinta, jolla liikennöitsijä on voittanut kaupan. Tarjoushintoja "sorvaillaan" tietyn pelivaran puitteissa riippuen siitä, millaisin hinnoin on voimassa olevia sopimuksia, ja kuinka hyvällä katteella niitä pystytään ajamaan.

Yksittäisestä linjasta tiedetään toki, monestako tunnista kuljettajille maksetaan palkkaa - palkkamääräkin on keskiarvo eri hintaisista kuljettajista - ja montako autoa linjan hoitoon sitoutuu. Polttoaineen kulutustakin voidaan seurata linjakohtaisesti. Mutta jos ja kun samat autot eivät aja koko ikäänsä samaa linjaa, huoltokuluja ei koskaan voida osoittaa juuri yhdelle linjalle.

Eli ei ole edes oikein verrata yksittäisen kaupan hintaa linjasta 18 tilastolliseen raitioliikenteen keskiarvoon. Ainoa oikea vertailukohde bussilinjan markkinahinnalle olisi raitioliikenteen markkinahinta samasta tapauksesta. Mutta sellaista ei ole käytettävissä, eikä tule, koska nykyistä linjaa 18 ei ole mielekästä ajaa erillisenä raitiolinjana.




> Arvailua on esimerkiksi seuraava lause: "Jos Helsingin raitioliikenteen keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli olisi 450 metriä, ja käytössä olisivat valoetuudet siten, että vaunut pysähtyvät vain pysäkeillä, metron ja raitiovaunujen pysähtymissuhde olisi suunnilleen 3. Tämän perusteella, yksinkertaistettuna, kilometrikustannus raitioliikenteessä olisi todennäköisesti 0,006 euroa/kilometri matkustajapaikkaa kohden."


Ei tämä ole mitään "arvailua", vaan tilastoista lasketun tiedon soveltamista. Samaa asiaa, kuin jos tilastossa sanotaan, että autopäivän hinta on ollut 126 euroa, silloin 7 autoa tarvitsevan linjan autopäiväkustannus on 7 x 126 = 882 euroa. Tässä lasketaan kilometrihinta kertomalla pysähdyksen hinta pysähdysten määrällä kilometriä kohden silloin, kun pysähdysten määrä on eri kuin tilaston pohjana olevan pysähdysten määrä.




> Samoin arvailua on, että keskustaliikenteessä bussiliikenteen kilometrikustannus kaksinkertaistuisi.


Kyllä, olettaminen on perusteluta arvaamista. Perustelu on selvitetty, eli on käytetty samaa suhdelukua joka on tilastojen mukaan voimassa raideliikenteessä. Käytettävissä olevasta tilastosta ei saa parempaakaan tietoa.




> Ja ajettujen vuorojen määrä ei riipu täysin matkustajamäärästä ja tarjotusta kapasiteetista, kuten lopussa esitetyssä vertailussa on laskettu, vaan palvelun vuoksi ajetaan tiheämmällä vuorovälillä kuin mitä kapasiteetin tarjoaminen matkustajille edellyttäisi.


Jos vertailuja tehdään sellaisella periaatteella, että asetetaan vuoromääriä tai vuorovälejä mielivaltaisesti, niin sitten niitä on turha tehdäkään. Juuri mielivaltaa minä kritisoinkin.

Mielivallan periaatteellahan olisi HKL voinut omassa raportissaan osoittaa, että metroliikenne on kannattamatonta ja kalliimpaa kuin bussiliikenne, koska linjaa 18 olisi pitänyt ajaa 2-vaunuisella metrojunalla samat vuorot kuin nyt ajetaan bussilla. Olisi vain todettu, ettei ole mitään merkitystä sillä, että metro tarjoaa 5-kertaisen kapasiteetin 80 paikkaiseen telibussiin nähden, sillä harvemmin vuorovälein ei voi ajaa.

Kun siis nyt laskin, että 18 maksaa tilastoarvoilla bussiliikenteenä 4588 e, niin samalla vuorovälillä mertoliikenteen hinta on 7992 e ja ratikan 7496 e. Ratikan kapasiteetti on 840 hlö/h, metron 2400 hlö ja telibussin 480 hlö. Tämä on minun mielestäni täysin päätön vertailu, mutta se on tehty raportin 18-vertailun tavalla.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos verrataan raitio- ja bussiliikennettä yleensä, silloin käytetään tilastollisesti edustavia ja oikeata asiaa kuvaavia tilastoarvoja. Kilpailutuksen perusteella sovittu kauppahinta 18:n liikennöinnistä on yksittäistapaus.


Sitten voi kerätä keskiarvon useamman eri keskustalinjan liikennöintikustannuksista, jos ei halua katsoa vain yksittäistapausta. Jos vaikkapa HKL:n tekemän linjan 18 kustannusvertailun yhtenä ongelmana on että liikennöintikustannukset on laskettu tilastokeskiarvoilla, olisi oikea tapa korjata ongelma laskea tietysti käyttämällä todellisia lukuja. Jos vain arvataan hatusta jotakin muita lukuja, ollaan vähintään yhtä pielessä kuin HKL:n selvityksessä.




> Ei tämä ole mitään "arvailua", vaan tilastoista lasketun tiedon soveltamista.


Ihan arvailuahan se on, kun lähtötiedoissa ei ole esitetty mitään faktaa pysähdysten määrän ja kilometrikustannusten riippuvuudesta. Faktaa varmaan löytyy, jos jaksaa kaivella.




> Kyllä, olettaminen on perusteluta arvaamista.


Miksi olettaa, jos faktaakin on tarjolla? Kun nyt esim. tehdään yksinkertaistettu oletus kilometrikustannuksesta ja yhdellä linjalla ajetaan vaikkapa miljoona kilometriä vuodessa, seuraa oletuksesta merkittäviä eroja lopputulokseen.

Raideliikenteen perustuvan suhdeluvun laskeminen ei ole luotettavaa, koska siinä vertaillaan kahden eri organisaation (HKL-metroliikenne ja HKL-raitioliikenne) erilaisella kalustolla hoitamaa liikennettä, joten eroja kustannuksiin tulee väkisinkin myös muualta kuin vain pysähdysten määrästä.




> Jos vertailuja tehdään sellaisella periaatteella, että asetetaan vuoromääriä tai vuorovälejä mielivaltaisesti, niin sitten niitä on turha tehdäkään. Juuri mielivaltaa minä kritisoinkin.


Ja silti olet tehnyt itsekin mielivaltaisesti asetetut vuorovälit. Silti käyttämäsi tapa on varmasti mielestäsi perusteltu ja niin on varmaan Vepsäläisenkin käyttämä tapa hänen omasta mielestään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos vain arvataan hatusta jotakin muita lukuja, ollaan vähintään yhtä pielessä kuin HKL:n selvityksessä.
> 
> Ihan arvailuahan se on, kun lähtötiedoissa ei ole esitetty mitään faktaa pysähdysten määrän ja kilometrikustannusten riippuvuudesta. Faktaa varmaan löytyy, jos jaksaa kaivella.


Artikkelini lähtökohtana oli pysyä siinä tilastotiedossa, joka lähteenä olevassa raportissa oli. HKL on julkaissut tuon raportin tarkoituksenaan selvittää eri liikennemuotojensa kustannuksia. Esitettyjen tietojen perusteella sitten vakuutetaan, että ratikka on kallis, kallein kaikista ja metro ylivoimaisen edullinen.

Olen osoittanut, että täsmälleen niillä tiedoilla, joita raportissa on esitetty, voidaan osoittaa, että raitioliikenne ei ole kallista vaan halvempaa kuin bussit ja liikennöinnin osalta suunnilleen yhtä kallista tai halpaa kuin metroliikenne.

Raportin tekijöille olisi ollut huomattavasti helpompi kaivella tarkempia tietoja erilaisista bussilinjoista. Oletko moittinut siitä, ettei raportissa ole niin tehty, vaikka siellä esitetään myös tuloksia, joihin tarkempia tietoja olisi tarvittu?




> Miksi olettaa, jos faktaakin on tarjolla?


Kysy tuota raportin tekijöiltä! Ja tiukkaa sieltä edes sen tason erittely linjan 18 vertailusta kuin minä olen esittänyt. Ettei tarvitsisi arvata, mitenkähän esitettyyn tulokseen on mahdettu päästä, kun siihen ei raportin luvuilla laskien pääse.

Jokainen liikenneinsinööri tai teekkari voi artikkelini perusteella tarkistaa kaikki laskut. HKL:n kustannusraportin perusteella ei 18-vertailua voi tarkistaa. Uskottavuuden vuoksi kaikki erilaisten raporttien laskelmat tulisi esittää niin, että ne voidaan raportin tiedoin tarkistaa. Olen huomannut, että tämä on jokseenkin harvinaista seudun liikenneasioissa.

Minulla ei ole HKL:n kaikkia tietoja käsillä. Ja kun en ole tehnyt tätäkään työtä laskua vastaan, lienee kohtuutonta vaatia, että paikkaan jälleen ilmaiseksi muiden mokia. En jaksa ymmärtää asennetta, että rahalla ostettua työtä saa tehdä miten sattuu, eikä sitä aseteta kyseenalaiseksi. Mutta jos tekee työtä omalla ajallaan, niin se pitäisi tehdä enemmän kuin viimeisen päälle.




> Kun nyt esim. tehdään yksinkertaistettu oletus kilometrikustannuksesta ja yhdellä linjalla ajetaan vaikkapa miljoona kilometriä vuodessa, seuraa oletuksesta merkittäviä eroja lopputulokseen.


Huomasit varmaan, että linja 18 oli bussina ratikkaa kalliimpi myös silloin, kun käytetään raportin keskimääräistä kilometrihintaa. Raportin keskiarvoin ratikka 4097 e ja bussi 4134 e. On mainittu taulukon jälkeisessä kappaleessa.




> Raideliikenteen perustuvan suhdeluvun laskeminen ei ole luotettavaa, koska siinä vertaillaan kahden eri organisaation (HKL-metroliikenne ja HKL-raitioliikenne) erilaisella kalustolla hoitamaa liikennettä, joten eroja kustannuksiin tulee väkisinkin myös muualta kuin vain pysähdysten määrästä.


Sitten varmaan on täydellisen perätöntä väittää, että ratikka on kalliimpi kuin metro, koska niitä hoitaa eri organisaatio? Puhumattakaan bussin ja ratikan vertailusta! Kumpi on kalliimpi, kurma-auto vai henkilöauto?

Ei, se ei ole niin. Tilastoja tehdään keräämällä tietoja tutkittavasta asiasta. Tässä tapauksessa on kerätty 100 %:n otanta, joten aineisto on määrällisesti mahdollisimman luotettavaa. Muita tilastoaineiston keräämiseen liittyviä virheitä kyllä voi esiintyä, ja tässä tapauksessa ongelma on systemaattinen virhe otannan edustavuudessa.

Vaikka otanta on 100 %, aineisto pelkästään raitioliikenteestä tai pelkästään metroliikenteestä ei edusta sitä, mitä niiden raportissa väitetään edustavan: yleistä raideliikennettä kumpikin erikseen. Otannat edustavat kumpikin erilaista raideliikennettä, joten ne eivät kuvaa samaa asiaa, eikä niiden perusteella voi suoraan esittää väitteitä keskinäisestä vertailukelpoisuudesta.

Kun aineistot yhdistetään, otanta vastaa samaa kuin bussiliikenteen otanta. Tosin bussiliikenteestä ei ole tiedossa, mikä on keskusta- ja esikaupunkiliikenteen suhde.

Tässä tapauksessa on olemassa tekijä, jonka huomiointi parantaa kerättyjen aineistojen vertailukelpoisuutta. Eli pysähdysten määrä, koska tiedetään, että pysähtyminen on tekijä, joka aiheuttaa molemmissa niitä ilmiöitä eli kuluja, joita tässä pyritään mittaamaan.

Kuorma- ja henkilöauton vertailussa yhteinen ja vertailtava asia voisi olla esim. tonnikilometrin hinta. Se voidaan laskea molemmille ja verrata siten kahta kovin erilaista autoa.




> Ja silti olet tehnyt itsekin mielivaltaisesti asetetut vuorovälit. Silti käyttämäsi tapa on varmasti mielestäsi perusteltu ja niin on varmaan Vepsäläisenkin käyttämä tapa hänen omasta mielestään.


Miten niin mielivaltaisesti? Joukkoliikennelinjan tarkoitus on tarjota mahdollisuus jollekin määrälle matkustajia siirtyä paikasta toiseen. Ei ole mitään mielivaltaa, että asetetaan vuoroväli sen perusteella, miten suuri tuon tarjonnan tulee olla ja kuinka usein bussin tai ratikan on mentävä, jotta vaadittu tarjonta täyttyy. Tämä on aivan perusasioita, kun opetellaan joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua.

Jos matkustajia on vähän, palvelutasovaatimus asettaa vuorovälin pituudelle rajan. Silloin ei ole mitään mieltä käyttää isompaa vaunua kuin mikä riittää siillä maksimivuorovälillä. HKL:n vertailussa oli kuitenkin tehty näin. Tekijä saisi joukkoliikenteen tentissä nollan esitetystä vastauksesta.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Artikkelini lähtökohtana oli pysyä siinä tilastotiedossa, joka lähteenä olevassa raportissa oli.


Ja niillä lähtötiedoilla ei voi laskea luotettavasti kaikkia niitä tietoja, mitä olet laskenut. Sen vuoksi olet joutunut tekemään omia päätelmiä/arvauksia, jotta olet voinut johtaa tarvitsemiasi lukuja raportissa esitetyistä luvuista.




> Oletko moittinut siitä, ettei raportissa ole niin tehty, vaikka siellä esitetään myös tuloksia, joihin tarkempia tietoja olisi tarvittu?


Olen. En pidäkään HKL:n kustannusselvitystä täytenä totuutena, mutta vielä vähemmän pidän totuutena laskelmaa, joka pohjautuu em. selvitykseen ja sen jälkeen sitä on vielä epätarkennettu arvauksilla.




> Kun aineistot yhdistetään, otanta vastaa samaa kuin bussiliikenteen otanta.


Eli väität, että ratikka- ja metroliikenteessä kustannusten muodostumisessa ei ole mitään muuta eroa kuin pysähdysten määrä?




> Miten niin mielivaltaisesti? Joukkoliikennelinjan tarkoitus on tarjota mahdollisuus jollekin määrälle matkustajia siirtyä paikasta toiseen. Ei ole mitään mielivaltaa, että asetetaan vuoroväli sen perusteella, miten suuri tuon tarjonnan tulee olla ja kuinka usein bussin tai ratikan on mentävä, jotta vaadittu tarjonta täyttyy. Tämä on aivan perusasioita, kun opetellaan joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua.
> 
> Jos matkustajia on vähän, palvelutasovaatimus asettaa vuorovälin pituudelle rajan. Silloin ei ole mitään mieltä käyttää isompaa vaunua kuin mikä riittää siillä maksimivuorovälillä. HKL:n vertailussa oli kuitenkin tehty näin.


Ja sinä oletat laskelmassasi, että missään vaiheessa palvelutasovaatimuksen vuorovälille asettama minimiraja ei tule vastaan esittämilläsi vuoroväleillä. Kuitenkaan missään vaiheessa vuorokautta linjalla 18 ei ole kapasiteetti täydessä käytössä tai edes HKL:n käyttämässä kapasiteetin mitoituksen mukaisessa käytössä, joten todellisuudessa 18:n vuorovälin saneleekin siis jo nyt palvelutasovaatimus. Vaunukokoa kasvattamalla ei siis voitaisi harventaa vuoroväliä lainkaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja niillä lähtötiedoilla ei voi laskea luotettavasti kaikkia niitä tietoja, mitä olet laskenut. Sen vuoksi olet joutunut tekemään omia päätelmiä/arvauksia, jotta olet voinut johtaa tarvitsemiasi lukuja raportissa esitetyistä luvuista.


Ainoa "oma" lukuni on kerroin 1,5 raitiovaunujen pysähdyksille suhteessa pysähtymisiin pysäkeillä. Tätä en ole millään lailla peitellyt, vaan olen sanonut, että tämä luku perustuu omaan havaintooni.




> En pidäkään HKL:n kustannusselvitystä täytenä totuutena, mutta vielä vähemmän pidän totuutena laskelmaa, joka pohjautuu em. selvitykseen ja sen jälkeen sitä on vielä epätarkennettu arvauksilla.


Selvityksen tilastoarvoissa ei ole mitään kiistanalaista. Rahamäärät ovat HKL:n kirjanpidosta, suoritteet liikenteen seurantatilastoista, jotka tehdään niin hyvin kuin se on mahdollista.

Tilastotietojen käyttämisessä laskennan lähtöarvoina ei ole mitään moitittavaa. Niin tehdään aina ja on pakko tehdä, kun lasketaan asioita, jotka perustuvat tilastotietoihin. Samalla tavalla liikennöitsijät, myös HELb, laskevat myös tarjoushintansa. Ei ole mitään muuta perustetta arvioida tarjottavan liikenteen kustannuksia.

Linja 18 on laskettu esimerkissäni myös ilman "arvattua" pysähtymistiheyden vaikutusta. Siis suoraan keskimääräisin tilaston antamin arvoin. Silti se oli bussina kalliimpi kuin ratikalla.




> Eli väität, että ratikka- ja metroliikenteessä kustannusten muodostumisessa ei ole mitään muuta eroa kuin pysähdysten määrä?


Siltä se näyttää liikennöinnistä koottujen tilastojen valossa - kun arvioidaan kaluston liikennöintikustannuksia. Eikä tämä ole mikään ihme. Vaunut ovat eri kokoisia, mutta perusrakenteeltaan hyvin samankaltaisia. Samalla tavoin hoidettuna kustannusten pitäisikin olla samat. Sanoisin jopa niin, että kun on nähnyt molempien varikot ja korjaamot, näkee, että molemmissa noudatetaan ilmeisen hyvää ja tehokasta työtapaa. Paikat ovat siistit ja järjestyksessä, on sen näköistä, että homma toimii.




> Ja sinä oletat laskelmassasi, että missään vaiheessa palvelutasovaatimuksen vuorovälille asettama minimiraja ei tule vastaan esittämilläsi vuoroväleillä. Kuitenkaan missään vaiheessa vuorokautta linjalla 18 ei ole kapasiteetti täydessä käytössä tai edes HKL:n käyttämässä kapasiteetin mitoituksen mukaisessa käytössä, joten todellisuudessa 18:n vuorovälin saneleekin siis jo nyt palvelutasovaatimus. Vaunukokoa kasvattamalla ei siis voitaisi harventaa vuoroväliä lainkaan.


Jos palvelutasovaatimus on 12 minuuttia ruuhkassa vaikka matkustajia ei ole, silloin ei pidä esittääkään, että nostetaan vaunun kapasiteettia. Silloin pitäisi esittää, että alennetaan kapasiteettia. Siis siirrytään telibussista 2-akseliseen.

Minä lähdin siitä, että 18:n ottaminen raportin vertailuun perustuu jonkinlaiseen järkeen. Nyt vakuutat, ettei niin ole. Mutta eihän se ole minun vikani, vaan raportin tekijän vika!

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainoa "oma" lukuni on kerroin 1,5 raitiovaunujen pysähdyksille suhteessa pysähtymisiin pysäkeillä.


Ja bussiliikenteessä kaksinkertainen kilometrihinta keskustaliikenteessä verrattuna keskiarvoon. No, sanot laskeneesi sen raideliikenteen luvuista, mutta mitä tekemistä niillä on bussiliikenteen lukujen kanssa?

Omien lukujen arvaamista vielä vakavampaa on omien periaatteiden arvailu. Olet laskenut raideliikenteelle kilometrikustannuksia siltä pohjalta, että ne muodostuisivat vain vakiona pysyvän pysähtymiskustannuksen perusteella.




> Siltä se näyttää liikennöinnistä koottujen tilastojen valossa - kun arvioidaan kaluston liikennöintikustannuksia.


Niin, kun olet keksinyt oman periaatteen siitä että kilometrikustannus muodostuu vain pysähtymiskustannuksesta. Ihan yhtä lailla joku muu voisi keksiä uuden periaatteen, joka sovitetaan Helsingin ratikkaliikenteen ja metroliikenteen lukuihin ja laskea kustannuksia sitä käyttäen.




> Minä lähdin siitä, että 18:n ottaminen raportin vertailuun perustuu jonkinlaiseen järkeen. Nyt vakuutat, ettei niin ole.


Kuten tässä ketjussa aiemminkin todettiin, ei HKL:llä ole sellaista yksittäistä bussilinjaa, jonka suora korvaaminen ratikalla olisi perusteltua. Busseja korvaavien ratikkalinjojen pitäisi korvata kerralla useita bussilinjoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja bussiliikenteessä kaksinkertainen kilometrihinta keskustaliikenteessä verrattuna keskiarvoon. No, sanot laskeneesi sen raideliikenteen luvuista, mutta mitä tekemistä niillä on bussiliikenteen lukujen kanssa?


Se, että myös bussi rasittuu, kuluu ja käyttää energiaa eniten pysähtymiseen ja liikkeelle lähtöön.




> Niin, kun olet keksinyt oman periaatteen siitä että kilometrikustannus muodostuu vain pysähtymiskustannuksesta. Ihan yhtä lailla joku muu voisi keksiä uuden periaatteen, joka sovitetaan Helsingin ratikkaliikenteen ja metroliikenteen lukuihin ja laskea kustannuksia sitä käyttäen.


En minä tätä ole keksinyt. Asian tuntevat muutkin. Liikenteen simulointia harrastavat ovat todenneet ja osoittaneet sen omassa työssään. Bussipuolella asian tietävät ne, jotka ylläpitävät ja huoltavat busseja. Kaukoliikenteen kalusto kestää paljon paremmin kuin kaupunkibussit, vaikka kilometrejä kertyy monin verroin. Valitettavasti en voi kerätä kunniaa tästä(kään), vaikka siitä kirjoitankin.

Kysymys on vain siitä, että tilastojen avulla löydetään, mikä on se asia, johon tässä tapauksessa matkasta aiheutuva kustannus vahvimmin perustuu. Nyt sattuu olemaan käytettävissä tilasto, jossa on kahdenlaista sähkökäyttöistä joukkoliikennettä, jotka kuitenkin on hoidettu samassa organisaatiossa, saman yleisjohdon alaisuudessa, samanlaisin toiminnallisin tavoittein ja samaan tyyliin ylipäätään, sekä mm. samalla energian hinnalla. Siksi monen muun tekijän kuin pysähdysten määrän vaikutus tilastoarvojen erossa on vähäinen tai jopa olematon.

Mutta pysähdysten määrässä on merkittävä ero. Ja kun suhteutetaan tilastoarvot tähän eroon, joka vaikuttaa ainoalta merkittävältä erolta, niin todellakin näyttää siltä, että juuri tämä tekijä on merkittävä aiheutuviin kustannuksiin vaikuttava tekijä.

En ole tehnyt tästä tilastotieteellisesti pätevää analyysiä merkitsevyystarkasteluineen. Eikä sitä luultavasti voikaan tehdä, koska tilastollisessa mielessä käytettävissä on vain kaksi mittaustulosta.

Ja sopiihan tämä tulos myös terveeseen järkeenkin. Eihän tasaista nopeutta etenevä vaunu juuri kulu eikä kuluta. Ei käytetä ovia, ei jarruja, ei edes juuri sähköä. Istupa Nr-sarjan vaunuun ja kuuntele invertterin vinkunaa. Teho on päällä sen aikaa kun vaunu kiihdytetään, sitten rullataan pysäkille tai liikennevaloihin. Ratikan tai metrojunan rullatessa kuluttama energia on niin vähäinen - eli ne rullaavat ilman tehoa hyvin pitkään - ettei energiaa todellakaan tarvita juuri muuhun kuin nopeuden nostoon.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

Hyvät Herrat !
Lukiessa hyvin perusteltuja liikennöintikustannusvertailuja tulee mieleen eikö millään muulla ole väliä, vai perustuuko kaikki suunnitelmat pelkästään mitä rahalla saa ja kuinka pitkälle pääsee. Onko se sitä insinööritiedettä.

Eikö kansalaisten eli matkustajien mielipiteillä ole mitään arvoa, vaan ainoastaan rahalla.

Uskoisin, että jos arvovaltaiset insinöörit alkaisivat väittämään, että esim. ratikka nelosen kustannukset ovat huomattavasti korkeammat kuin korvaavan bussin. Mitä siitä seuraisi; Stenius nousisi haudastaan ja Munkkalaiset nousisivat barrikaadeille, perustettaisiin oma ratikka ja annettaisiin sille tunnus M. Nelonen saisi kääntyä Allergiasairaalan kohdalla takaisin.

Kyllä matkustusmukavuudestakin voi maksaa !

----------


## vko

> Kyllä matkustusmukavuudestakin voi maksaa !


Sanopas muuta. Omien kokemusteni perusteella sanoisin, että kyllä varsinkin metro sekä myös junat ovat (Helsingissä) matkustusmukavuusvertailuissani kärjessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hyvät Herrat !
> Lukiessa hyvin perusteltuja liikennöintikustannusvertailuja tulee mieleen eikö millään muulla ole väliä, vai perustuuko kaikki suunnitelmat pelkästään mitä rahalla saa ja kuinka pitkälle pääsee. Onko se sitä insinööritiedettä.


Osut enemmän kuin oikeaan. Raha on kylläkin enemmän taloustiedettä, mutta eivät tässä insinööritkään kauhean hyvin pärjää.

Liikenne-ennusteita varten on yritetty tutkia, mitä erilaiset liikenteessä ilmenevät asiat ihmisille merkitsevät. YTV on tehnyt julkaisun nro B 1996:8, jossa on koottu tietoja eri puolilta maailmaa tehdyistä selvityksistä, joissa joukkoliikenteen ominaisuuksien merkitystä on yritetty saada selville. Mutta vaikea on ollut löytää luotettavaa ja yhtenäistä tietoa.

PK-seudulla liikenne-ennusteissa ei ole mukana mitään joukkoliikenteen laatutekijöitä, joista kuitenkin annetaan kilpailutuksessa pisteitä liikennöitsijöille. Ennusteet perustuvat matka-aikaan, jossa on otettu huomioon se, että käveleminen, odottaminen ja vaihtaminen ovat ikävämpää aikaa kuin matkustaminen bussissa tai vaunussa. Mutta se, että matkustaja ennusteessa valitsee bussin tai raitiovaunun on täsmälleen sama asia.

Ennustaminen on varsin vaativa aihe jo näillä vähäisilläkin tiedoilla. Siksi ei edes ole kovin suurta hinkua keksiä mukaan lisää muuttujia. Niinpä ennusteet eivät anna mitään arvoa liikenteen täsmällisyydelle, helpoille ja ajoitetuille vaihdoille, matkustusmukavuudelle, väljyydelle vaunussa, penkin pehmusteille jne. Sen sijaan ennuste väittää joukkoliikennettä paremmaksi, kun vuoroväli tihenee ja nopeus kasvaa ottamatta huomioon esim., pysyykö liikenne aikataulussaan.

En ole suinkaan paras liikenne-ennustamisen tuntija, mutta arvaan kokemukseni perusteella, että meidän ennustemenetelmämme ei osaa ennustaa sitä eroa, mikä käytännössä toteutuu hyvin ja huonosti menestyvien joukkoliikennekaupunkien kesken. Erot ovat näissä laatutekijöissä, ne asiat joita ennusteohjelmalle voidaan syöttää, ovat samat.




> Uskoisin, että jos arvovaltaiset insinöörit alkaisivat väittämään, että esim. ratikka nelosen kustannukset ovat huomattavasti korkeammat kuin korvaavan bussin. Mitä siitä seuraisi; Stenius nousisi haudastaan ja Munkkalaiset nousisivat barrikaadeille, perustettaisiin oma ratikka ja annettaisiin sille tunnus M. Nelonen saisi kääntyä Allergiasairaalan kohdalla takaisin.


Kuvaamaasi ilmiötä kutsutaan raidekertoimeksi (josta on täällä juteltu jo muualla). Eli että samalla linjalla on enemmän matkustajia jos se on raideliikennetä eikä bussiliikennettä. Tämä on havaittu monessa tilanteessa, mutta sitä ei osata selittää, eikä edes kiistattomasti osoittaa.

Luulenkin, ettei raidekerroin olekaan mikään raidekerroin, vaan se vaikutus, jonka raideliikenteen hyvä matkustusmukavuus kokonaisuutena aiheuttaa. Jos samoja parannuksia toteutetaan bussissa, senkin matkustajamäärä nousee. Se vaan ei nouse raideliikenteen tasolle, koska tasainen kulku raiteilla on mahdoton saavuttaa kadulla kulkevalla bussilla.

Parempi laatu voi tai se maksaa enemmän. Mutta voi olla kannattavaa maksaa enemmän, jos sillä saa enemmän myös tuloja eli matkustajia.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Raideliikennekerroinhan on asia, jota myös HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö pitää faktana. Raitiolinjan 9 yhteydessä virallisissa selvityksissä todettiin, että raitiolinja kerää enemmän matkustajia kuin vastaava bussilinja. Matkustajamääräennusteissä tätä ei lähdetty määrällisesti arvioimaan, mutta sanottiin, että ennusteen arvio on mitä todennäköisimmin liian pieni juuri siksi, että ratikka kerää bussia enemmän matkustajia.

Tulipa mieleen yksi kohde, jossa tämän voisi todentaa. Se on tosin hyvin epätyypillinen. Pitäisi laskea nyt 4T:n viikonloppujen nousijamääriä Katajanokan terminaalissa ja verrata kuopattuun bussilinjaan 13. Tosin 4T:llä on enemmän vuoroja ja laivamatkustajat eivät ole kovin tavanomainen matkustajaryhmä. Mutta siinä on yksi-yhteen korvattu bussiliikennettä raitiovaunuilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Se, että myös bussi rasittuu, kuluu ja käyttää energiaa eniten pysähtymiseen ja liikkeelle lähtöön.


Pystytkö täsmentään, millä perusteella olet päätynyt siihen kilometrikustannus keskustaliikenteessä on juuri kaksinkertainen keskiarvoon verrattuna? Miksei esim. 1,5 tai 2,5-kertainen?




> En minä tätä ole keksinyt. Asian tuntevat muutkin. Liikenteen simulointia harrastavat ovat todenneet ja osoittaneet sen omassa työssään. Bussipuolella asian tietävät ne, jotka ylläpitävät ja huoltavat busseja.


Aiheesta sitten varmaan löytyy jotakin julkaisuja? Tuolla periaatteella päästäisiin todella pieniin kilometrikustannuksiin esim. 100 km välein kulkevalla kaukojunalla. Ja väität, että sama periaate pätee myös busseihin? Siihenkin varmaan löytyy vahvistus jostakin? Itse olen seurannut asiaa bussipuolella eivätkä ainakaan minun näkemäni tilastot vahvista tuollaisen periaatteen olemassaoloa.




> Kysymys on vain siitä, että tilastojen avulla löydetään, mikä on se asia, johon tässä tapauksessa matkasta aiheutuva kustannus vahvimmin perustuu. Nyt sattuu olemaan käytettävissä tilasto, jossa on kahdenlaista sähkökäyttöistä joukkoliikennettä, jotka kuitenkin on hoidettu samassa organisaatiossa, saman yleisjohdon alaisuudessa, samanlaisin toiminnallisin tavoittein ja samaan tyyliin ylipäätään, sekä mm. samalla energian hinnalla. Siksi monen muun tekijän kuin pysähdysten määrän vaikutus tilastoarvojen erossa on vähäinen tai jopa olematon.


Nimenomaan, on olemassa tilasto, jossa on kahdenlaista sähkökäyttöistä joukkoliikennettä, ei yhdenlaista. Niissä käytetään mm. aivan erilaista kalustoa eikä sen vaikutusta kustannuksiin ole eroteltu tilastossa mitenkään.

Lisäksi nämä luvuthan eivät ole sinänsä mitään tilastoarvoja toteuneista kustannuksista, vaan omaa sanontaasi lainatakseni sovittuja kauppahintoja. HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne hinnoittelevat palvelunsa toki varmasti kustannustensa tilastoarvojen perusteella, mutta niitä ei mainita kustannusselvityksessä.




> Ja sopiihan tämä tulos myös terveeseen järkeenkin.


Arvailun sijasta asiasta kannattaa varmaan kysyä asiasta oikeasti tietäviltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pystytkö täsmentään, millä perusteella olet päätynyt siihen kilometrikustannus keskustaliikenteessä on juuri kaksinkertainen keskiarvoon verrattuna? Miksei esim. 1,5 tai 2,5-kertainen?


Se on selitetty siellä tekstissäni. Olen soveltanut samaa suhdetta, joka pätee HKL:n raideliikenteessä.




> Aiheesta sitten varmaan löytyy jotakin julkaisuja?


Kyllä. TKK:n kirjasto ja maailman teknilliset kirjastot ovat taatusti pullollaan näitä juttuja.

Nyt on vain sellainen juttu, että jotkut asiat liittyvät yleissivistykseen, jotkut ammatilliseen yleissivistykseen. Kun todetaan, että 1+1=2, ei sitä tarvitse lähteistäen todistella, että niin tosiaan on.

Oman koulutukseni ja kokemukseni perusteella minulle ovat monet asiat tuttuja, enkä edes muista, mistä ne olen vuosien takaa oppinut. Kollegoille ei perusopintojen sisältöä tarvitse todistella, ja maallikot yleensä ymmärtävät sen, että insinööri tietää tekniikasta enemmän, eivätkä siksi väitä joka asiassa vastaan.

Minusta tässä kinataan ensisijaisesti auktoriteettiuskon vuoksi. Et suostu uskomaan sitä mitä olen esittänyt sen vuoksi, että minulla ei ole viran tai työnantajan tuomaa auktoriteettiasemaa. Mutta vaikuttaa siltä, että kun Seppo Vepsäläinen oli HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja, hänen sanomansa on aina totta, eikä mitään tarvitse todistella. Kun hän on toistuvasti lausunut mediassa, että raitioliikenne on kaikkein kalleinta, niin hyväksyt sen vaatimatta mitään todisteita tai lähteitä.




> Tuolla periaatteella päästäisiin todella pieniin kilometrikustannuksiin esim. 100 km välein kulkevalla kaukojunalla.


En ole väittänyt näin. Olen verrannut vain kustannuksia, jotka syntyvät enintään 1,32 km:n asemavälillä metrossa.




> Ja väität, että sama periaate pätee myös busseihin? Siihenkin varmaan löytyy vahvistus jostakin? Itse olen seurannut asiaa bussipuolella eivätkä ainakaan minun näkemäni tilastot vahvista tuollaisen periaatteen olemassaoloa.


Väitätkö siis, että kaupunki- ja kaukoliikenteessä ajokustannukset kilometriä kohden ovat samat? Tarjouslaskijat ovat sitten varmaan aivan hölmöjä, kun laskevat eri polttoaineen kulutustakin erilaisille linjoille.




> Nimenomaan, on olemassa tilasto, jossa on kahdenlaista sähkökäyttöistä joukkoliikennettä, ei yhdenlaista. Niissä käytetään mm. aivan erilaista kalustoa eikä sen vaikutusta kustannuksiin ole eroteltu tilastossa mitenkään.


Joo, tosi erilaista on! Ratikoissa on teräspyörät, telit, sähkömoottorit, ovet, ikkunat ja penkit. Metrojunissa sen sijaan on teräspyörät, telit, sähkömoottorit, ovet, ikkunat ja penkit. :-)




> Lisäksi nämä luvuthan eivät ole sinänsä mitään tilastoarvoja toteuneista kustannuksista, vaan omaa sanontaasi lainatakseni sovittuja kauppahintoja. HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne hinnoittelevat palvelunsa toki varmasti kustannustensa tilastoarvojen perusteella, mutta niitä ei mainita kustannusselvityksessä.


Et ole tainnut lukea HKL:n selvitystä. Siellä on kerrottu, miltä kirjanpidon tileiltä tiedot on poimittu.




> Arvailun sijasta asiasta kannattaa varmaan kysyä asiasta oikeasti tietäviltä.


Annatko nimiä?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Se on selitetty siellä tekstissäni. Olen soveltanut samaa suhdetta, joka pätee HKL:n raideliikenteessä.


Ja minä olen jo moneen kertaan selittänyt, että raideliikenteestäkin laskemasi suhde on ihan arvailua ja et mitenkään esitä, miten sama pätisi bussiliikenteeseen.




> Kyllä. TKK:n kirjasto ja maailman teknilliset kirjastot ovat taatusti pullollaan näitä juttuja.
> 
> Nyt on vain sellainen juttu, että jotkut asiat liittyvät yleissivistykseen, jotkut ammatilliseen yleissivistykseen.


Eli siis: olet tehnyt sivullasi virheellisen arvauksen (väittämällä, että kilometrikustannukset riippuisivat vain ja ainoastaan pysähdysten määrästä). Nyt yrität väittää, että ko. periaate olisi perustavaa laatua olevaa tietoa, joten siksi sinun ei tarvitse todistaa sitä. Toivotan menestystä tiedemiehen uralle.




> Minusta tässä kinataan ensisijaisesti auktoriteettiuskon vuoksi.


Osaksi juuri sen vuoksi. Olen jo aikaisemmista esityksistäsi nähnyt päivänvaloa kestämättömiä juttuja, joten siksi en voi hyväksyä tälläisten periaatteiden esittämistä ilman sen kummempia perusteluja.




> En ole väittänyt näin. Olen verrannut vain kustannuksia, jotka syntyvät enintään 1,32 km:n asemavälillä metrossa.


Hyvä että kerroit sen tässä vaiheessa. Siinä tapauksessa bussien pikavuoroliikenteestä puhuminen ei ole tässä mitenkään relevanttia.




> Väitätkö siis, että kaupunki- ja kaukoliikenteessä ajokustannukset kilometriä kohden ovat samat?


En, vaan väitän että kilometrikohtaisten kustannusten muodostumiseen vaikuttaa muitakin tekijöitä kuin pysähdysten määrä.




> Joo, tosi erilaista on! Ratikoissa on teräspyörät, telit, sähkömoottorit, ovet, ikkunat ja penkit. Metrojunissa sen sijaan on teräspyörät, telit, sähkömoottorit, ovet, ikkunat ja penkit.


Nr:issä ja Varioissa on molemmissa teräspyörät, telit, sähkömoottorit, ovet, ikkunat ja penkit. Silti Variot ovat korjattavina tai korjausta odottamassa samalla kun Nr:t painavat pitkää päivää. Pysähdystiheyskin niillä on aivan sama, koska niillä ajetaan samoja linjoja.




> Et ole tainnut lukea HKL:n selvitystä.


Siellä lukee heti kappaleessa 1.1: "Lähtötietoina on käytetty maksettuja liikennöintikorvauksia"

----------


## edsel

> Eikö kansalaisten eli matkustajien mielipiteillä ole mitään arvoa, vaan ainoastaan rahalla.
> 
> Kyllä matkustusmukavuudestakin voi maksaa !


Tämä periaate johtaakin sitten yleensä henkilöauton valitsemiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta tämä alkaa nyt mennä jo lapsellisuuden puolelle. Auktoriteetin suojassa saa sanoa mitä lystää, ei tarvitse perustella mitään millään. Mutta jos auktoriteettia rohkenee epäillä, kohtelu muistuttaa inkvisiitiota. Vaikuttaa todella älykkäältä!

Lisäksi kinaat asiasta, jolla ei edes ole mitään merkitystä lopputuloksen kannalta. Bussi on ratikkaa kalliimpi toisin kuin auktoriteetti väittää. Tähän tulokseen voi päätyä käyttämällä suoraan selvityksen tilastolukuja.

Olen yrittänyt arvioida kuinka paljon kalliimpaa bussiliikenne on, mutta sen arviointi on sinusta valehtelemista toisin kuin se, että auktoriteetin suojassa vääntää asiat niin, että kallis näyttää halvalta.




> Ja minä olen jo moneen kertaan selittänyt, että raideliikenteestäkin laskemasi suhde on ihan arvailua ja et mitenkään esitä, miten sama pätisi bussiliikenteeseen.


Arvailua on sitten kaikki, mitä kukaan mistään sanoo. Arvailua on varmaan painovoimakin, koko touhu kun perustuu siihen, että Newton näki omenan putoavan ja arvasi, että se varmaan johtuu jostain. Logiikkasi mukaan painovoimaa ei ole olemassa.

Olenhan jo aikaisemmin selostanut, miten vaunun tai bussin laitteita, kuten jarruja, ovia, vaihteistoa jne. käytetään pysähtymiseen ja liikkeellelähtöön, ei tasaisessa ajossa. Myös energiaa, siis myös bussissa polttoainetta, käytetään nimenomaan kiihdytykseen. Raidekulkuneuvo kulkee rullaten useita satoja metrejä, bussi ei ja tarvitsee "kaasua" pysäkkivälilläkin, mutta hyvin vähän verrattuna kiihdytykseen. Siksi pysähdys on merkittävä huoltokustannusten aiheuttaja ja energian kuluttaja. Ja siksi ei ole mitenkään omituista, jos ajomatkan kustannukset riippuvatkin suurimmaksi osaksi pysähtymisten määrästä eikä ajetusta matkasta.

Tämän kansantajuisemmin en osaa asiaa selittää, ja jossain tietenkin menee raja, mikä määrä lukijan on ymmärrettävä tekniikasta ymmärtääkseen tämän asian ylipäätään.




> Eli siis: olet tehnyt sivullasi virheellisen arvauksen (väittämällä, että kilometrikustannukset riippuisivat vain ja ainoastaan pysähdysten määrästä). Nyt yrität väittää, että ko. periaate olisi perustavaa laatua olevaa tietoa, joten siksi sinun ei tarvitse todistaa sitä.


En ole tehnyt virheellistä arvausta, vaan sinä et näytä ymmärtävän asiaa. Tai et halua ymmärtää.

En voi sille mitään, jos et ymmärrä tekniikkaa ja siihen liittyviä perusteluita. Olen aikaisemminkin joutunut toteamaan, että en voi paikata lukijan puutteellisia tietoja ja taitoja opettamalla hänelle kaikkea perusfysiikkaa ja matematiikkaa joihin tekniikka perustuu ja sen päälle vielä tekniikkaa. Sitä varten ovat oppilaitokset, yliopistot ja korkeakoulut.




> Toivotan menestystä tiedemiehen uralle.


Kiitoksia vain. Henkilökohtaisuuksin meneminen antaakin vakuuttavan kuvan väittelijästä. Minulla ei ole tapana ryhtyä kinaamaan asioista, joita en tunne. Siksi voin pitäytyä asiakysymyksissä.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero
> 
> Minusta tässä kinataan ensisijaisesti auktoriteettiuskon vuoksi.
> 
> 
> Osaksi juuri sen vuoksi. Olen jo aikaisemmista esityksistäsi nähnyt päivänvaloa kestämättömiä juttuja, joten siksi en voi hyväksyä tälläisten periaatteiden esittämistä ilman sen kummempia perusteluja.


Mitähän ne ovat? Sovitaanko tällä kerralla niin, että sinulla on todistustaakka. Ennen kuin osoitat asiat vääriksi samanlaisin perustein joita vaadit minulta, väitteeni ovat totta. Eli pelkästään se, että väität niitä vääriksi, ei tee niistä vääriä eikä anna minulle aihetta alkaa selittää asioita. Sen sijaan saan vailla perusteita kiistää kerta toisensa jälkeen kaiken vain kirjoittamalla, että olen jo aiemmin kiistänyt asian, joten se riittää osoittamaan, että olet väärässä ja minä olen oikeassa. Näinhän tämä menee juuri nyt sinun puoleltasi.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero
> 
> En ole väittänyt näin. Olen verrannut vain kustannuksia, jotka syntyvät enintään 1,32 km:n asemavälillä metrossa.
> 
> 
> Hyvä että kerroit sen tässä vaiheessa. Siinä tapauksessa bussien pikavuoroliikenteestä puhuminen ei ole tässä mitenkään relevanttia.


Tässä vaiheessa? Etkö ole lukenut sivuani, jota moitit? Ihmekös kun alkaa tuntua siltä, että olen kohta kirjoittanut kaiken tässä jo toistamiseen. Tai moneen kertaan.

Tässä lainaus sivun tekstistä http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/rvbv...l#Anchor-5482:

"Liikennöintitavan vaikutus

HKL:n tilastojen mukaan raitiovaunujen kilometrikustannus on viisi kertaa niin suuri kuin metrojunissa. Molemmat ovat sähkökäyttöisiä vaunuja, jotka ovat lisäksi rakenteeltaan samantapaisia. Niiden kilometrikustannusten tulisi siksi olla lähellä toisiaan.

Ero selittyy liikennöintiympäristöstä. Metrossa on pitkät asemavälit, keskimäärin 1,32 km kun raitioteillä on 0,35 km. ..."

Eikös pikavuoroliikenteessä ole pidempi pysäkkiväli kuin kaupunkiliikenteessä? Ja eikö pikavuoroliikenteessä ole halvemmat kilometrikustannukset kuin kaupunkiliikenteessä? Eikö tässä juuri ole kyse siitä, että kaupunkiajossa on suuremmat kustannukset kuin muussa ajossa? Enkö ole esittänyt selitystä sille, miksi näin on? Ja sinun mielestäsi pikavuoroliikenne ei mitenkään liity tähän asiaan. Hienoa!




> En, vaan väitän että kilometrikohtaisten kustannusten muodostumiseen vaikuttaa muitakin tekijöitä kuin pysähdysten määrä.


Ja missähän minä olen väittänyt, ettei kilometrikustannus riipu mistään muusta? Sinä väität, että minä väitän jotain, ja alat sitten moittia minua omasta väitteestäsi.

Olen artikkelissani kirjoittanut, että liikennöintiympäristö vaikuttaa kilometrikustannuksiin. Se ei ole sama asia, kuin että VAIN pysähdysten määrä vaikuttaa kilometrikustannuksiin.




> Nr:issä ja Varioissa on molemmissa teräspyörät, telit, sähkömoottorit, ovet, ikkunat ja penkit. Silti Variot ovat korjattavina tai korjausta odottamassa samalla kun Nr:t painavat pitkää päivää. Pysähdystiheyskin niillä on aivan sama, koska niillä ajetaan samoja linjoja.


Aioinkin viimeksi kirjoittaa, että Nr-sarja ja Variot eroavat rakenteeltaan enemmän toisistaan kuin Nr-sarja ja metrojunat. Jonka perusteella on "hyväksyttävämpää" koota yhteen tilastoarvoja Nr-vaunuista ja metrojunista kuin Nr-vaunuista ja Varioista. Et kuitenkaan hyökkää HKL:ää vastaan sillä raivolla kuin minua vastaan siitä, että siellä on tilastoitu Nr:n ja Varioiden sekä muutaman 4-akselisen vaunun tiedot yhteen. Ja busseistakaan ei ollenkaan eritellä 2-akselisia, teliautoja ja nivelbusseja.

Varioiden ongelmat eivät muuten vaikuta tilastoihin, sillä niitä ei ole vastaanotettu ja korjausten maksaja on valmistaja.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Antero
> 
> Et ole tainnut lukea HKL:n selvitystä.
> 
> 
> Siellä lukee heti kappaleessa 1.1: "Lähtötietoina on käytetty maksettuja liikennöintikorvauksia"


Kannattaa lukea vähän pidemmälle. Lue Liite 2, alkaa sivulta 25. Liite selvittää, mistä raideliikenteen tiedot ovat peräisin.

Antero

PS: Luulen, että foorumin muita lukijoita alkaa kyllästyttää tämä jauhaminen. Jos haluat edelleen jatkaa, ehkä olisi viisaampaa tehdä se sähköpostilla.

----------


## 339-DF

Luulen, että tämä topikki olisi suljettu jo kauan sitten valvojien toimesta, ellei toinen keskustelijoista sattuisi olemaan valvoja  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Bussi on ratikkaa kalliimpi toisin kuin auktoriteetti väittää.


Ei kai asiasta voi edes tehdä mitään yleispätevää päätelmää? Jos bussi olisi ratikkaa kalliimpi, olisi bussit kai korvattu ympäri maailmaa jo aikoja sitten ratikoilla.

Kuten tässä ketjussa on jo aiemminkin todettu, todellisia vertailuja voidaan tehdä vasta kun on yksityiskohtaisesti tiedossa liikenne, joka voidaan vaihtoehtoisesti hoitaa eri liikennemuodoilla (kuten esim. tässä ketjussa mainittu bussilinja 17 tai sinun vertailuissa käyttämät linjat 4, 18 ja 90N). Joissakin tapauksissa bussi on halvempi, joissakin ratikka, joissakin metro.




> Olenhan jo aikaisemmin selostanut, miten vaunun tai bussin laitteita, kuten jarruja, ovia, vaihteistoa jne. käytetään pysähtymiseen ja liikkeellelähtöön, ei tasaisessa ajossa.


Rullaamallako ne ratikat nouseekin Helsinginkadun tai Porthaninkadun mäen?




> Mitähän ne ovat? Sovitaanko tällä kerralla niin, että sinulla on todistustaakka.


Näistä asioista kinattiin mm. ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/184-joukkoliikenne...n-edistaminen/




> En ole väittänyt näin. Olen verrannut vain kustannuksia, jotka syntyvät enintään 1,32 km:n asemavälillä metrossa.





> Eikös pikavuoroliikenteessä ole pidempi pysäkkiväli kuin kaupunkiliikenteessä?


Missä menee raja teoriallesi siitä, että kilometrikustannukset riippuvat vain pysähdysten määrästä, jos se ei päde 100 km välein pysähtyvälle junalle, mutta pätee bussien pikavuoroille? Tosin myöhemmin viestissäsi kerroitkin, ettet ole edes sitä mieltä.




> Ja missähän minä olen väittänyt, ettei kilometrikustannus riipu mistään muusta?


Siihenhän laskelmasi perustuu. Olet laskenut HKL:n tilastotiedoista, että ratikkaliikenteessä kilometrikustannus/matkustajapaikka/pysähdys on nyt 0,0023 e. Sen jälkeen olet suoraan laskenut pikaraitiovaunun ja HKL:n ratikkaa harvemmin pysähtyvän ratikan kilometrikustannukset tämän pysähdyskustannuksen perusteella.

Minä en ole lainkaan eri mieltä siitä, että pysähdysten määrä nostaa kilometrikustannuksia. Minä olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että myös muut tekijät vaikuttavat niihin. Mitä pidempi pysähdysväli, sitä virheellisempiä tuloksia pelkkään pysähdyskustannukseen perustuva laskelma tuottaa.




> Varioiden ongelmat eivät muuten vaikuta tilastoihin, sillä niitä ei ole vastaanotettu ja korjausten maksaja on valmistaja.


En tiedä mitkä kaikki kustannukset on sälytetty valmistajan harteille, mutta voisi olettaa että osa välillisistä kustannuksista jää HKL:n maksettaviksi (esim. vuorojen ajamattomuudet kalustopulan vuoksi tai rikkinäisten vaunujen vaihto pois linjalta).




> Kannattaa lukea vähän pidemmälle. Lue Liite 2, alkaa sivulta 25. Liite selvittää, mistä raideliikenteen tiedot ovat peräisin.


Maksetuista liikennöintikorvauksista siellä liitteessäkin puhutaan.




> PS: Luulen, että foorumin muita lukijoita alkaa kyllästyttää tämä jauhaminen. Jos haluat edelleen jatkaa, ehkä olisi viisaampaa tehdä se sähköpostilla.


Koska olet julkaissut laskelmasi täällä, on minun mielestäni aiheellista esittää myös sitä koskeva kritiikki täällä, jotta muutkin laskelmaa lukevat osaavat varautua siihen, ettei siinä ehkä olekaan kaikki oikein.

----------


## vristo

> Luulen, että tämä topikki olisi suljettu jo kauan sitten valvojien toimesta, ellei toinen keskustelijoista sattuisi olemaan valvoja


Samaa mieltä. Tämä on ymmärtääkseni sitä jauhamista, jota tällä laadukkaalla foorumilla on pyritty välttämään. Jäitä hattuun, arvon foorumikollegat.

----------


## LVi

Sivistyneet keskustelijat jaksavat malttinsa ja toistensa kunnioituksen säilyttäen puolustaa näkemyksiään yhä uudelleen ja uudelleen.

En pidä pahana sitä, että tämä kyseinen, melko pitkään jatkunut keskustelu on kaikkien seurattavissa, vaikka keskustelua käykin oikeastaan vain kaksi foorumilaista diplomi-insinööriä  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Koska olet julkaissut laskelmasi täällä, on minun mielestäni aiheellista esittää myös sitä koskeva kritiikki täällä, jotta muutkin laskelmaa lukevat osaavat varautua siihen, ettei siinä ehkä olekaan kaikki oikein.


OK. Valinta on sinun.




> Ei kai asiasta voi edes tehdä mitään yleispätevää päätelmää? Jos bussi olisi ratikkaa kalliimpi, olisi bussit kai korvattu ympäri maailmaa jo aikoja sitten ratikoilla.


Voi sikäli, että matkustajapaikkaa kohden laskettuna bussi on kaikissa liikennöinnin osakustannuksissa ratikkaa kalliimpi.




> Kuten tässä ketjussa on jo aiemminkin todettu, todellisia vertailuja voidaan tehdä vasta kun on yksityiskohtaisesti tiedossa liikenne, joka voidaan vaihtoehtoisesti hoitaa eri liikennemuodoilla (kuten esim. tässä ketjussa mainittu bussilinja 17 tai sinun vertailuissa käyttämät linjat 4, 18 ja 90N). Joissakin tapauksissa bussi on halvempi, joissakin ratikka, joissakin metro.


Totta kai juuri näin. Ja samasta syystä taksikyytikin tulee bussia halvemmaksi, jos on kuljetettavana vain yksi henkilö.

Mutta kun näitä asioita sekoitetaan siten kuin HKL:n esittämä esimerkki 18, niin silloin juuri metsässä ollaankin. Sillä HKL olisi halutessaan voinut todistaa sillä vertailullaan, että metro on kaikkein kalleinta liikennettä, koska nykyisen bussilinjan 18 ajaminen nykyisellä aikataulullaan metrolla olisi selkeästi kalleinta. Numerot esitin jo jossain aiemmin tässä ketjussa.




> Rullaamallako ne ratikat nouseekin Helsinginkadun tai Porthaninkadun mäen?


... ja ajavat varmaan täydellä teholla alaspäin. :-)

Prahan keltainen metrolinja muuten ajaa lähes pelkkää ylämäkeä Zliciin ja paluusuunnassa tehoa käytetään vain pieneen nykäisyyn aseman tasaiselta raiteelta alamäkeen, jonka jälkeen juna ei tee muuta kuin jarruttaa. Erikoinen kokemus sekin.




> Näistä asioista kinattiin mm. ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f20/184-joukkoliikenne...n-edistaminen/


Ja väitteesi virheistäni kumottiin jo siellä.




> Missä menee raja teoriallesi siitä, että kilometrikustannukset riippuvat vain pysähdysten määrästä, jos se ei päde 100 km välein pysähtyvälle junalle, mutta pätee bussien pikavuoroille? Tosin myöhemmin viestissäsi kerroitkin, ettet ole edes sitä mieltä.


Minulla ei ole teoriaa siitä, että kilometrikustannukset riippuvat VAIN pysähdysten määrästä. Se on sinun teoriasi. Selvitin tämän juuri viime viestissäni:




> Lainaus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut kuukanko
> 
> En, vaan väitän että kilometrikohtaisten kustannusten muodostumiseen vaikuttaa muitakin tekijöitä kuin pysähdysten määrä.
> ...


Kysymyshän tässä on siitä, että on ymmärrettävä, mikä on merkitsevä kilometrikustannuksiin vaikuttava asia. Lyhyellä pysäkkivälillä pysähdysten määrällä on suurempi merkitys kuin ajetulla matkalla. Pysäkkivälin kasvaessa ajetun matkan merkitys kasvaa ja pysähdysten merkitys vähenee.

Jos ei tiedä eikä ymmärrä näitä asioita, mutta tekee kuitenkin päätöksiä väärän ymmärryksen perusteella, lopputulos ei ole sitä mitä odottaa. Joukkoliikenteen kanssa yrityksen ja erehdyksen menetelmä on sekä kallis että siihen menee tavattoman paljon aikaa.

Esimerkiksi pk-seudulla on yritetty jo 50 vuotta tällä HKL:n linjan 18-vertailun ideologialla "kehittää" joukkoliikennettä. Yksi kiintoisa tutkielman aihe olisikin, paljonkohan joukkoliikenteen pyörittämisessä olisi rahaa säästetty, jos 1950-luvun pikaraitiosuunnitelmat olisi toteutettu ja moninkertainen määrä liikenteestä hoidettu busseja ja liityntäliikennettä halvemmalla raitioteillä. Voin arvata, että kukaan ei rahoita tällaista tutkimusta. Ja jos joku sellaisen tekee, niin tyrmääjiä sille löytyy auktoriteettien puolelta varmasti median täydeltä. Ja ilmeisesti myös täältä.




> Siihenhän laskelmasi perustuu. Olet laskenut HKL:n tilastotiedoista, että ratikkaliikenteessä kilometrikustannus/matkustajapaikka/pysähdys on nyt 0,0023 e. Sen jälkeen olet suoraan laskenut pikaraitiovaunun ja HKL:n ratikkaa harvemmin pysähtyvän ratikan kilometrikustannukset tämän pysähdyskustannuksen perusteella.


Niin olen. Koska kahden käytettävissä olevan tilastoista johdetun luvun perusteella näyttää siltä, että pysähdystä kohden laskemalla tulos vastaa todellisuutta paremmin kuin matkaa kohden laskemalla. Ja tämä sen vuoksi, että pysähdys on merkitsevämpi tekijä kuin matka.

Periaatteessa tässä on kyse samasta yksinkertaistamisesta kuin käytettäessä pelkästään matkaa. Molemmissa tapauksissa on otettu vain yhdestä muuttujasta riippuva arvo sillä perusteella, että on oletettu muiden muuttujien merkitys niin vähäiseksi, ettei siitä tarvitse välittää.

Tilastojen perusteella vaan näyttää siltä, että jos niin tehdään, siis yksinkertaistetaan vain yhden muuttujan käyttöön, niin pysähdysten määrä on parempi valinta kuin ajetun matkan määrä.

Ne jotka harrastavat simulointia, tekevät päinvastoin. He pyrkivät ottamaan mukaan mahdollisimman monta muuttujaa, jotta voisivat määritellä tässä tapauksessa kustannuksia mahdollisimman tarkkaan tilanteessa, josta ei ole yksityiskohtaista tilastotietoa.

UITP:n ohje jakaa liikennöinti edes kolmeen osaan: matka, tunti ja päivä, on tietynlainen vähimmäisohje, jotta laskuissa olisi jotain järkeä. Olen nähnyt sellaisiakin laskelmia, joissa liikenteen kustannuksia ennustetaan pelkällä kilometrin hinnalla, johon siis on leivottu sisään kaikki nuo kolme. Ja siinä vasta pieleen mennäänkin.




> Minä en ole lainkaan eri mieltä siitä, että pysähdysten määrä nostaa kilometrikustannuksia. Minä olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että myös muut tekijät vaikuttavat niihin. Mitä pidempi pysähdysväli, sitä virheellisempiä tuloksia pelkkään pysähdyskustannukseen perustuva laskelma tuottaa.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä kanssasi tästä. Mutta meistä kumpikaan ei ole esittänyt, miten paljon tai vähän ja missä tapauksissa ne muut asiat vaikuttavat.

Jos halutaan tarkemmin arvioida kustannuksia ja siten, että sama laskentatapa käy sekä tiheään että harvaan pysähtyvään liikenteeseen, olisi syytä jakaa kustannus ainakin pysähdyksistä ja matkasta riippuviin komponentteihin. Nyt käytettävissä oleva HKL:n tilasto vaan ei anna siihen tilastollista pohjaa.

Kaupunkiliikenteen osalta käytettävissä olevien tilastoarvojen perusteella näyttää siltä, että ainakin HKL:n metron asemaväliin saakka pysähdysten määrä kuvaa tarkemmin kilometrikustannuksia kuin ajettu matka. Tekniikan termein sanottuna pysähdysten määrään perustuva laskentatapa on voimassa suunnilleen asemaväliin 1,5 km.




> En tiedä mitkä kaikki kustannukset on sälytetty valmistajan harteille, mutta voisi olettaa että osa välillisistä kustannuksista jää HKL:n maksettaviksi (esim. vuorojen ajamattomuudet kalustopulan vuoksi tai rikkinäisten vaunujen vaihto pois linjalta).


Kyllä. Lisäksi Vario tulee kalliimmaksi pelkästään sen tähden, että se on monimutkaisempi vaunu, jossa on enemmän varustusta kuin Nr-vaunuissa. Esimerkiksi ilmastointi, useita niveliä sekä pyöräkohtaiset moottorit ja mekaaniset jarrut (Nr:ssä on vain 2 moottoria). Pyörien ja raiteiden kuluminen jää pysyväksi riesaksi, vaikka valmistaja kompensoi jonkin verran. Parasta olisi, että jonnekin rakennettaisiin "metrorata" lähes ilman kaarteita. Vario sopisi sellaiselle. Toki ajan myötä vanhakin rataverkko alkaa kestää paremmin, kun turhat mutkat poistetaan ja ryhdytään käyttämään siirtymäkaarteita.




> Maksetuista liikennöintikorvauksista siellä liitteessäkin puhutaan.


Tämä lienee kirjanpidon termi, jota käytetään sekä ulkoa ostetulle liikenteelle että HKL:n kirjanpidon sisäisille yksiköiden välisille siirroille. HKL maksaa sisäisesti raitioliikenneyksikölle liikenteestä aiheutuvat kustannukset. Mutta se ei ole sama asia kuin ulkopuoliselta yritykseltä ostettu markkinahintainen liikenne.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta kun n&#228;it&#228; asioita sekoitetaan siten kuin HKL:n esitt&#228;m&#228; esimerkki 18, niin silloin juuri mets&#228;ss&#228; ollaankin.


HKL:n esimerkki linjasta 18 on yliyksinkertaistettu, mutta niin on my&#246;s sinun laskelmasi, jossa esim. linjan 18 p&#228;iv&#228;liikenteen 11 min vuorov&#228;li korvattaisiin 35 min v&#228;lein kulkevalla ratikalla. Siksi min&#228; en tekisi kummankaan laskelman perusteella yht&#228;&#228;n mit&#228;&#228;n johtop&#228;&#228;t&#246;ksi&#228;.

T&#228;ss&#228; ketjussa puhutussa linjan 17 korvaamisessa linjalla 9 on selvitetty asiaa enemm&#228;n oikein, kun linjojen liikenn&#246;intikustannuksia laskettaessa on mietitty, millaisia vuorov&#228;lej&#228; tarvitaan kapasiteetin vuoksi ja min&#228; aikoina tarvitaan tihe&#228;mpi&#228; vuorov&#228;lej&#228; palvelutason vuoksi. Sitten on viel&#228; arvioitu, miten linjastomuutokset siirt&#228;v&#228;t matkustajia linjoilta toisille ja vaikuttavat muiden linjojen liikenn&#246;intikustannuksiin. Viel&#228; kun miettisiv&#228;t muutosten vaikutusta lipputuloihin, oltaisiin jo pitk&#228;ll&#228;. En toki oleta, ett&#228; kukaan tekisi sen tason t&#246;it&#228; harrastuspohjalta, mutta HKL:lt&#228; edellytt&#228;isin.




> Ja v&#228;itteesi virheist&#228;ni kumottiin jo siell&#228;.


En nyt ala t&#228;ss&#228; ketjussa en&#228;&#228; nostamaan esille samoja asioita. Kukin voi lukea tuota ketjua ja katsoa, mit&#228; kumottiin ja mit&#228; ei.




> Minulla ei ole teoriaa siit&#228;, ett&#228; kilometrikustannukset riippuvat VAIN pys&#228;hdysten m&#228;&#228;r&#228;st&#228;.





> Kysymysh&#228;n t&#228;ss&#228; on siit&#228;, ett&#228; on ymm&#228;rrett&#228;v&#228;, mik&#228; on merkitsev&#228; kilometrikustannuksiin vaikuttava asia. Lyhyell&#228; pys&#228;kkiv&#228;lill&#228; pys&#228;hdysten m&#228;&#228;r&#228;ll&#228; on suurempi merkitys kuin ajetulla matkalla. Pys&#228;kkiv&#228;lin kasvaessa ajetun matkan merkitys kasvaa ja pys&#228;hdysten merkitys v&#228;henee.





> Koska kahden k&#228;ytett&#228;viss&#228; olevan tilastoista johdetun luvun perusteella n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; silt&#228;, ett&#228; pys&#228;hdyst&#228; kohden laskemalla tulos vastaa todellisuutta paremmin kuin matkaa kohden laskemalla. Ja t&#228;m&#228; sen vuoksi, ett&#228; pys&#228;hdys on merkitsev&#228;mpi tekij&#228; kuin matka.


Eli siis sanot, ett&#228; sinulla ei ole tuollaista teoriaa, mutta silti kuitenkin lasket sen mukaan.

Jos asia haluttaisiin tehd&#228; oikein, pit&#228;isi mielest&#228;ni kertoa, ett&#228; on tehty yksinkertaistava oletus siit&#228;, ett&#228; kilometrikustannukset riippuvat vain pys&#228;hdysten m&#228;&#228;r&#228;st&#228;. Nyth&#228;n sit&#228; ei kerrota, vaan lukija joutuu sen itse huomaamaan. Laskettuja lukuja k&#228;ytet&#228;&#228;n ihan kuten todellisia tilastoarvoja laskelman loppuun asti, vaikka ne saattavatkin olla hyvin ep&#228;tarkkoja. Yksinkertaistuksen aiheuttamaa virhett&#228; lopputulokseen pit&#228;isi arvioida jotenkin ja p&#228;&#228;tell&#228; sen perusteella, kuinka k&#228;ytt&#246;kelpoisia lopputuloksena saatavat luvut ovat. Jos t&#228;ll&#228;inen periaate p&#228;tee edes yht&#228;&#228;n sinne p&#228;in, luulisi aiheesta l&#246;ytyv&#228;n valmista materiaalia.




> Tilastojen perusteella vaan n&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; silt&#228;, ett&#228; jos niin tehd&#228;&#228;n, siis yksinkertaistetaan vain yhden muuttujan k&#228;ytt&#246;&#246;n, niin pys&#228;hdysten m&#228;&#228;r&#228; on parempi valinta kuin ajetun matkan m&#228;&#228;r&#228;.


Joidenkin muidenkin tilastojen kuin kahden eri luvun (HKL-Metroliikenteen ja HKL-Raitioliikenteen pys&#228;hdyskustannukset)?




> Ne jotka harrastavat simulointia, tekev&#228;t p&#228;invastoin. He pyrkiv&#228;t ottamaan mukaan mahdollisimman monta muuttujaa, jotta voisivat m&#228;&#228;ritell&#228; t&#228;ss&#228; tapauksessa kustannuksia mahdollisimman tarkkaan tilanteessa, josta ei ole yksityiskohtaista tilastotietoa.


Min&#228;h&#228;n kritisoin heti aluksi sit&#228;, ett&#228; olet bussiliikenteess&#228; k&#228;ytt&#228;nyt t&#228;ll&#228;ist&#228; hyvin yksinkertaistettua periaateetta, vaikka linjakohtaisia tilastotietoja nimenomaan olisi saatavilla.




> T&#228;m&#228; lienee kirjanpidon termi, jota k&#228;ytet&#228;&#228;n sek&#228; ulkoa ostetulle liikenteelle ett&#228; HKL:n kirjanpidon sis&#228;isille yksik&#246;iden v&#228;lisille siirroille. HKL maksaa sis&#228;isesti raitioliikenneyksik&#246;lle liikenteest&#228; aiheutuvat kustannukset. Mutta se ei ole sama asia kuin ulkopuoliselta yritykselt&#228; ostettu markkinahintainen liikenne.


Ainoa ero siin&#228; on, ett&#228; HKL-Raitioliikenteen ja HKL-Metroliikenteen liikenn&#246;intikorvaukset eiv&#228;t m&#228;&#228;r&#228;ydy kilpailutuksen perusteella, vaan HKL-tilaajan ja ko. liikenn&#246;itsij&#246;iden v&#228;listen sopimusneuvottelujen perusteella. Ihan kuten YTV ostaa l&#228;hijunaliikenteen VR:lt&#228; tai HKL osti bussiliikenteen ennen kilpailutusta. HKL-Raitioliikenteell&#228; ja HKL-Metroliikenteell&#228; on t&#228;ysin emo-HKL:st&#228; erotettu kirjanpito. Viime vuonna HKL-Raitioliikenteelle j&#228;i 4,0 milj. euroa liikevoittoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n esimerkki linjasta 18 on yliyksinkertaistettu, mutta niin on myös sinun laskelmasi, jossa esim. linjan 18 päiväliikenteen 11 min vuoroväli korvattaisiin 35 min välein kulkevalla ratikalla. Siksi minä en tekisi kummankaan laskelman perusteella yhtään mitään johtopäätöksiä.


Olen selostanut siellä www-sivulla, miksi vuoroväleissä on ero. Syy oli ja on: lasketaan saman kapasiteetin tuottaminen ratikalla kuin nyt tuotetaan bussilla, eikä edes ole tarkoitus järjestää raitiolinjaa 35 min vuorovälillä. Vaan linjastoa järjestettäisiin uudelleen kokonaisuutena.




> Tässä ketjussa puhutussa linjan 17 korvaamisessa linjalla 9 on selvitetty asiaa enemmän oikein, kun linjojen liikennöintikustannuksia laskettaessa on mietitty, millaisia vuorovälejä tarvitaan kapasiteetin vuoksi ja minä aikoina tarvitaan tiheämpiä vuorovälejä palvelutason vuoksi. Sitten on vielä arvioitu, miten linjastomuutokset siirtävät matkustajia linjoilta toisille ja vaikuttavat muiden linjojen liikennöintikustannuksiin. Vielä kun miettisivät muutosten vaikutusta lipputuloihin, oltaisiin jo pitkällä. En toki oleta, että kukaan tekisi sen tason töitä harrastuspohjalta, mutta HKL:ltä edellyttäisin.


En tiedä millä "pohjalla" minä olen mielestäsi, mutta en ole HKL, enkä saa tästä palkkaa.




> Eli siis sanot, että sinulla ei ole tuollaista teoriaa, mutta silti kuitenkin lasket sen mukaan.


Ei tämä ole mikään teoria. Tämä on normaalia insinöörin työtä, jossa lasketaan erilaisia asioita.




> Jos asia haluttaisiin tehdä oikein, pitäisi mielestäni kertoa, että on tehty yksinkertaistava oletus siitä, että kilometrikustannukset riippuvat vain pysähdysten määrästä. Nythän sitä ei kerrota, vaan lukija joutuu sen itse huomaamaan.


Kyllä se asia on siellä selitetty kappaleessa Liikennöintitavan vaikutus.




> Laskettuja lukuja käytetään ihan kuten todellisia tilastoarvoja laskelman loppuun asti, vaikka ne saattavatkin olla hyvin epätarkkoja.


Kyllä, koska ne ovat yhtä pätevästi toteutuneista tilastotiedoista johdettuja kuin tilastoitujen kustannusten jakaminen kilometrimäärälläkin. Sehän ei ole mikään tilastotieto, vaan tilastotietojen laskennallinen tulkinta.




> Yksinkertaistuksen aiheuttamaa virhettä lopputulokseen pitäisi arvioida jotenkin ja päätellä sen perusteella, kuinka käyttökelpoisia lopputuloksena saatavat luvut ovat. Jos tälläinen periaate pätee edes yhtään sinne päin, luulisi aiheesta löytyvän valmista materiaalia.


Niinhän sitä onkin arvioitu. On verrattu kilometri- ja pysähtymiskohtaisia kustannusarvoja. Aiheesta on materiaaliakin, mutta kuten olen joutunut toteamaan jo aikaisemmin, jossain menee raja sille, miten paljon voin käyttää aikaa tähän. Olen mm. muutama vuosi sitten lukenut aihetta sivuavan tutkimuksen. Se oli tehty alankomaalaisessa yliopistossa. Käytän heti aikaa vaikka kuinka paljon tähän, kun HKL, YTV tai LVM tilaavat minulta aiheesta konsulttiselvityksen tai tutkimustyön. Miksi minun pitäisi tehdä ilmaiseksi enemmän kuin muut tekevät rahalla?




> Joidenkin muidenkin tilastojen kuin kahden eri luvun (HKL-Metroliikenteen ja HKL-Raitioliikenteen pysähdyskustannukset)?


Ole hyvä ja tuo esille lisää tilastoja, joiden avulla tätä aihetta voi tutkia lisää. Nämä HKL:n tilastot ovat parhaita, mitä pariin vuoteen on mistään löytynyt. Onneksi meillä on hyvä julkinen liikennelaitos, joka ei yritä salata kaikkea tietoa.




> Minähän kritisoin heti aluksi sitä, että olet bussiliikenteessä käyttänyt tälläistä hyvin yksinkertaistettua periaateetta, vaikka linjakohtaisia tilastotietoja nimenomaan olisi saatavilla.


Mistä? YTV:n tai HKL:n liikenteen ostosopimukset eivät ole sama asia kuin toteutuvat kustannukset. Eikä autojen kierrätyksen vuoksi edes saada kootuksi linjakohtaista tilastotietoa muusta kuin polttoainekuluista. Olen tämän jo aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa todennut.

Jos muuten haluat perehtyä liikenteen tutkimuksiin, hanki vaikka Otaniemen kurssin Liikennetutkimukset- ja ennusteet opetusmoniste. Sieltä voi opiskella liikenteen tilastoinnin ongelmia. Vältyttäisiin tässä turhalta jauhamiselta.




> Ainoa ero siinä on, että HKL-Raitioliikenteen ja HKL-Metroliikenteen liikennöintikorvaukset eivät määräydy kilpailutuksen perusteella, vaan HKL-tilaajan ja ko. liikennöitsijöiden välisten sopimusneuvottelujen perusteella. Ihan kuten YTV ostaa lähijunaliikenteen VR:ltä tai HKL osti bussiliikenteen ennen kilpailutusta. HKL-Raitioliikenteellä ja HKL-Metroliikenteellä on täysin emo-HKL:stä erotettu kirjanpito. Viime vuonna HKL-Raitioliikenteelle jäi 4,0 milj. euroa liikevoittoa.


Jos HKL:n sisäinen yksikköjen keskeinen kirjanpito hoidetaan oikein, HKL ei maksa myyntikatteita itse itselleen. Raportin selostus tietojen keräämisestä ei viittaa mitenkään siihen, että tällaista katteen maksamista tapahtuisi.

RV-yksikön laskennallinen voitto ei ole liikevoittoa sillä tavoin kuin bussiliikennöitsijä kerää voittonsa myymällä liikenteen tuotannon kalliimmalla kuin ovat välittömät tuotantokustannukset. Kun HKL tilastoi ja julkistaa raitioliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset (esim. Tilastollisen vuosikirjan taulukossa 4.12), ne ovat todelliset HKL:stä ulos maksetut kulut, ei mitään myyntivoittoja tai katteita.

HKL-bussiliikenteen yhtiöittämisen yksi syy oli juuri tämä. Yksityiset yrittäjät olivat sitä mieltä, että kilpailu ei ole reilua, kun HKL-bussiliikenteen taloutta hoidetaan liikennelaitoksen yksikkönä, ei yhtiönä. Eli heidän hintansa ei ole vertailukelpoinen HKL-bussiliikenneyksikön hintaan.

Samasta syystä raportin bussiliikenteen kustannukset on esitetty eri tavalla jaoteltuna kuin rv ja metro. Ostohinnat eivät ole sama asia kuin toteutuneet kustannukset.

Kärsivällisin terveisin
Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen selostanut siellä www-sivulla, miksi vuoroväleissä on ero. Syy oli ja on: lasketaan saman kapasiteetin tuottaminen ratikalla kuin nyt tuotetaan bussilla, eikä edes ole tarkoitus järjestää raitiolinjaa 35 min vuorovälillä. Vaan linjastoa järjestettäisiin uudelleen kokonaisuutena.


Ja jos siis haluttaisiin tehdä oikeasti vertailukelpoinen selvitys, suunniteltaisiin sellainen uudelleenjärjestelty linjasto ja laskettaisiin sen kustannuksia ja tuottoja. Kuten esim. 9:n ja 17:n kustannusten vertailussa on ainakin osittain tehty.




> Kyllä se asia on siellä selitetty kappaleessa Liikennöintitavan vaikutus.


Siellä sanotaan: "Seuraavassa taulukossa on laskettu raitioliikenteen kilometrikustannus (euroa matkustajapaikkaa koden) 450 metrin pysähdysvälein HKL:n raitioliikenteen nykyisen pysähtymistä kohden lasketun kustannuksen mukaan."

Sitä ei siis kerrota, että pysähtymistä kohden lasketun kustannuksen käyttäminen on yksinkertaistamista ja johtaa lopputulosten epätarkkuuteen.




> Kyllä, koska ne ovat yhtä pätevästi toteutuneista tilastotiedoista johdettuja kuin tilastoitujen kustannusten jakaminen kilometrimäärälläkin. Sehän ei ole mikään tilastotieto, vaan tilastotietojen laskennallinen tulkinta.


Lähtötietoina käytetyt tilastotiedot ovat ihan silkkaa faktaa. Sen sijaan laskennallinen tulkintasi sisältää tämän yksinkertaistavan oletuksen kilometrikustannusten riippumisesta vain pysähdysten määrästä, joten laskennallinen tulkintasi tuottaa epätarkkoja lopputuloksia.




> Niinhän sitä onkin arvioitu. On verrattu kilometri- ja pysähtymiskohtaisia kustannusarvoja.


On verrattu jopa kahta lukua ja päädytty siis siihen, että lopputuloksessa ei ole yhtään virhettä (tosin vaikka teoria pitäisikin paikkaansa, olisi lopputuloksessa silti pieni virhe, koska metro- ja ratikkaliikenteen pysähtymiskustannus matkustajapaikkaa kohden ei kuitenkaan ole ihan täsmälleen sama, vaikka ovatkin lähellä toisiaan)?

Sinähän siis esität, että yleisesti käytetty kustannusjako päivä-, tunti- ja kilometrikustannuksiin pitäisi korvata päivä-, tunti- ja pysähdyskustannuksilla. Koska sinä esität vallitsevasta käytännöstä poikkeavan käsityksen, odotan että juuri sinä perustelisit sen käytön (yleispätevämmin kuin vain kahden luvun otoksella). Hyväksyn senkin, jos olet sitä mieltä että et halua käyttää aikaasi asian perustelemiseen, mutta siinä tapauksessa ainakin minä pidän tekemääsi kustannusselvitystä vielä epäluotettavampana kuin HKL:n tekemää.




> Ole hyvä ja tuo esille lisää tilastoja, joiden avulla tätä aihetta voi tutkia lisää.


Ei minulla(kaan) ole kiinnostusta hankkia sen enempää tilastoja. Minulla on jonkinlaista näppituntumaa bussiliikenteen kilometrikustannusten muodostumisesta ja sen pohjalta sanoisin, että HKL:n bussiliikenteessä keskustaliikenteen kilometrikustannukset ovat n. kolmanneksen korkeammat kuin esikaupunkiliikenteessä. YTV:n kuluvan liikennöintikauden liikennöintisuunnitelmassa nopealla vilkaisulla alimpana bussiliikenteen (pl. yöliikenne ja pienkalustoliikenne) kilometrihintana sattui silmään linjan 500T 0,364 /km ja korkeimpana 509:n 0,626 /km. Seutuliikenteen keskimääräinen kilometrihinta on 0,505 /km. Turussa alin kilometrihinta on linjojen 80, 83, 85 ja 88 0,355 /km ja korkein (pl. erikoislinja 100) linjojen 6, 61 ja 33 0,473 /km.




> YTV:n tai HKL:n liikenteen ostosopimukset eivät ole sama asia kuin toteutuvat kustannukset.


HKL:n kannalta juuri ostosopimuksen hinta merkitsee ja sitähän HKL on vertaillut kustannusselvityksessään.




> Jos HKL:n sisäinen yksikköjen keskeinen kirjanpito hoidetaan oikein, HKL ei maksa myyntikatteita itse itselleen.


HKL-tilaaja maksaa liikennöintikorvauksen omille liikennöintiyksiköilleen ihan samalla päivä-, tunti- ja kilometriperiaatteella kuin millä bussiliikennekin ostetaan. Tästä tosin on varmaan turha jankata enempää, ellei jommalle kummalle tule lisää faktoja kerrottavaksi. Koska HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne ovat molemmat voitollisia, voitaneen todeta että niille jää myyntikatetta tilaajan maksamista korvauksista.

HKL-Bussiliikenteenkin talous oli ennen yhtiöittämistä täysin läpinäkyvää ja HKL-tilaaja maksoi sille korvauksia aivan samalla tavalla kuin muillekin bussiliikennöitsijöille. Epäreiluutta tuli muista asioista, esim. siitä että HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne lainasivat kassastaan rahaa HKL-Bussiliikenteelle alle markkinakorkojen.

----------


## late-

> Ihan arvailuahan se on, kun lähtötiedoissa ei ole esitetty mitään faktaa pysähdysten määrän ja kilometrikustannusten riippuvuudesta. Faktaa varmaan löytyy, jos jaksaa kaivella.


Ei löydy ainakaan HKL:ltä. Minulle on tarjottu erästä työtehtävää varten käyttöön kaikki heidän informaationsa ja kilometrikustannusten muodostumisesta ei ole  kvantitatiivista tietoa. Olen yrittänyt kysellä asiaa maailmalta, mutta sieltäkään informaatiota ei saa aivan helposti koska se on yleensä liikesalaisuuden piirissä. 

Yleinen käsitys sekä HKL:n raitioliikennepuolella että liikennealan vanhempien kollegoideni keskuudessa on, että liikenneympäristöllä (pysähtelyt, kolhut, yms.) on vahva vaikutus kilometrikustannukseen, mutta tarkasti asiaa ei tunneta.

Linjakohtaisia kilpailutushintojakin on muuten yllättävän hidasta saada HKL:stä ulos. Pääkaupunkiseudun liikennöitsijöiden edustajat ovat minulle kuitenkin suoraan sanoneet, että keskustaliikenteen lisäkustannuksia ei ole kokonaan siirretty tilaajahintoihin. Syitä en tunne tarkasti, mutta markkinadynamiikka vaikuttanee asiaan.

Linjakohtaiset tiedot Turusta ovat myös minusta vähintään yhtä kiinnostavia koska Turun pienet kilpailutuspaketit ja pienet toimijat luultavasti johtavat parempaan kustannusvastaavuuteen linjoittain. Tietysti Turun yleinen kustannustaso ei ole aivan sama, mutta vertailuja eri linjojen välillä kaupungin sisällä voi tehdä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei löydy ainakaan HKL:ltä.


Lähinnä minulla kävikin mielessä, että asiaa olisi tutkittu akateemisessa maailmassa ja sielläkin ulkomailla. Varsinkaan raideliikenteessä täällä asiasta ei ole tarvinnut oikeastaan välittää, koska liikennettä ei ole kilpailutettu eikä ole ollut muutenkaan tarvetta selvittää syvällisemmin, miten kustannukset muodostuvat. Nyt tarvetta selvästikin olisi, kun liikennemuotoja on alettu vertailla keskenään.

HKL:n ratikkaliikenteessä olisi periaatteessa mahdollista selvittää kilometrikustannusten muodostumista eri linjojen välillä, mutta käytännön liikenteenhoito ja sen tilastointi on nyt taidettu järjestää niin ettei se onnistuisi. Vuoroihin tarvitsisi laittaa nimikkovaunut ja sitten tilastoida eri kustannuksia vaunukohtaisesti, niin saataisiin ulos tietoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n ratikkaliikenteessä olisi periaatteessa mahdollista selvittää kilometrikustannusten muodostumista eri linjojen välillä, mutta käytännön liikenteenhoito ja sen tilastointi on nyt taidettu järjestää niin ettei se onnistuisi. Vuoroihin tarvitsisi laittaa nimikkovaunut ja sitten tilastoida eri kustannuksia vaunukohtaisesti, niin saataisiin ulos tietoa.


Tämä on merkittävä ongelma. Vain metrosta tiedetään linjakohtainen tulos, koska on vain yksi linja.

Tässä olisi muuten hyvä tutkimuksen paikka. Pitäisi valita muutama vaunu ainakin parille erilaiselle linjalle ja ajaa vähintään vuosi, mieluumin kaksi, ja katsoa, tuleeko eroja. Saman saisi tehdä bussiliikenteessä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja jos siis haluttaisiin tehdä oikeasti vertailukelpoinen selvitys, suunniteltaisiin sellainen uudelleenjärjestelty linjasto ja laskettaisiin sen kustannuksia ja tuottoja. Kuten esim. 9:n ja 17:n kustannusten vertailussa on ainakin osittain tehty.


Juuri näin pitäisi tehdä. Mutta näyttää siltä, että poliittisesti tähän ei ole ollut halukkuutta ainakaan noin 30 viime vuoteen. Kuvaavaa on sekin, että HKL:n raitioliikenne ei kuulu YTV:n PLJ-työn piiriin, mutta metro kuuluu. Asialle ei ole mitään pätevää perustetta, sillä PLJ-työ - jota tehdään LJS-töinä joka puolella Suomea - sisältää kaiken liikenteen, jopa kävelyn ja pyöräilyn.




> Siellä sanotaan: "Seuraavassa taulukossa on laskettu raitioliikenteen kilometrikustannus (euroa matkustajapaikkaa koden) 450 metrin pysähdysvälein HKL:n raitioliikenteen nykyisen pysähtymistä kohden lasketun kustannuksen mukaan."
> 
> Sitä ei siis kerrota, että pysähtymistä kohden lasketun kustannuksen käyttäminen on yksinkertaistamista ja johtaa lopputulosten epätarkkuuteen.


Tuo taulukko kuvaa sitä, mihin keskimääräiseen kilometrikustannukseen päästään, jos kilometrikustannus lasketaan pysähdysten määrän perusteella käyttäen raitoliikenteestä laskettua pysähdyskohtaista kustannusta. Aivan kuten taulukon sisältöä selittävä teksti kertoo.

Taulukon jälkeen esitetään tehdyn laskelman perusteella tehty havainto siitä, että saatu tulos on laskennassa käytetyllä kahden merkitsevän numeron tarkkuudella sama kuin on aiemmin saatu laskemalla tilastotiedoista HKL:n koko raideliikenteen keskimääräinen kilometrihinta.

Tämä on aivan tavanomaista insinöörityön logiikkaa: Ensin todetaan, että yhdellä tavalla laskettu suure (euroa/km) ei ehkä kuvaa oikealla tavalla sitä, mitä sillä halutaan kuvata (kahdelle eri liikennemuodolle ominaista matkasta aiheutuvaa kustannusta). Sitten käytetään teknistä järkeä ja pohditaan, olisiko jokin toinen tapa laskea tämä kustannus paremmin haluttua asiaa kuvaavaksi. Tekninen järki kertoo asian ymmärtävälle, että vaunu kuluu nimenomaan pysähdykseen liittyvissä tapahtumissa, joten kannattaa katsoa, mitä tilastotiedoista saadaan lasketuksi pysähdysten suhteen. Kun näin lasketaan, molemmista liikennemuodoista saadaan suhteessa toisiina järkeenkäyvän tuntuisia tuloksia. Ne vaikuttavat paremmin ominaisuuksia kuvaavilta kuin euroa/km, joten jatkossa on laskettu esimerkin vuoksi liikennöintikustannuksia pysähdysten hinnan perusteella.

En ole selostanut tätä kaikkea itse artikkelissa, koska minusta artikkelin lukijoille tämä logiikka on selvä selittämättäkin. Artikkelia ei tietenkään ole tarkoitettu samalle lukijakunnalle kuin vaikka Helsingin Sanomia tai Seuraa. Artikkelin otsikko todennäköisesti karsii osan lukijoista, ja osalle riittää tiivistelmä artikkelin alusta. (Samalla periaatteella tehdään kaikki artikkelit lehdissä ja www:ssä. Ei Tekniikan maailmakaan ole tarkoitettu kaikille, vaan (auto)tekniikasta kiinnostuneille.)




> Lähtötietoina käytetyt tilastotiedot ovat ihan silkkaa faktaa. Sen sijaan laskennallinen tulkintasi sisältää tämän yksinkertaistavan oletuksen kilometrikustannusten riippumisesta vain pysähdysten määrästä, joten laskennallinen tulkintasi tuottaa epätarkkoja lopputuloksia.


Totta kai kaikki tulkinnat ovat epätarkkoja. Merkittävää on vain se, milloin ne ovat kyllin tarkkoja.

Tässä tapauksessa euroa/km on epätarkempi kuin euroa/pysähdys kun halutaan arvioida muunkin liikenteen kuin vain keskustaliikenteen kustannuksia. Ei ole mitään mieltä arvioida "metromaista" raitioliikennettä keskustan katuraitiotien kustannuksilla, siksi on tarpeen löytää TARKEMPI keino.

Insinööritieteissä yksi keskeinen asia on suhteellisuudentaju. Nimenomaan tarkkuuden suhteellisuuden taju. Voisi sanoa, että on kaksi koulukuntaa. Toisten mielestä on tärkeätä, että on tarkka kaava, vaikka lasketaankin epätarkkoja lukuja. Toisten mielestä tärkeätä on saada edes likimääräinen laskelma melkein tarkoista luvuista. Todellisuudessa kun mikään tilasto ei ole absoluuttisen tarkka. Hyvä insinööri ymmärtää, mikä on laskennassa riittävä tarkkuus, eikä tavoittele täydellisyyttä - jota ei voi edes saavuttaa.




> On verrattu jopa kahta lukua ja päädytty siis siihen, että lopputuloksessa ei ole yhtään virhettä (tosin vaikka teoria pitäisikin paikkaansa, olisi lopputuloksessa silti pieni virhe, koska metro- ja ratikkaliikenteen pysähtymiskustannus matkustajapaikkaa kohden ei kuitenkaan ole ihan täsmälleen sama, vaikka ovatkin lähellä toisiaan)?


En ole väittänyt, ettei lopputuloksessa ole yhtään virhettä. Näkeehän jo esitetyistä luvuista, että on käytetty vain kahta merkistevää numeroa. Silloin tarkkuus on teoriassa pienimmillään 1 %. Keskivirheen laskennan perusteella toki enemmän. Mutta jälleen, tämän tasoisen artikkelin lukija ymmärtää, että esim luku 0,0023 ei tarkoita, että luku jatkuisi tästä pelkkinä nollina, vaan jo pelkästään pyösristyssääntöjen perusteella tosiasiassa on esitetty, että lukuarvo on jotain välillä 0,00225-0,0023499999999999999... . Merkittäviä asioita laskiessa tuleekin tehdä myös analyysi laskelmein tarkkuudesta eli virhemarginaalista. Tässä se ei ole tarpeen, mutta esimerkiksi noin 500 miljoonan euron metroinvestoinnin kohdalla tätä voisi vaatia. Mutta eipä sitä esitetä sielläkään vaan uskotellaan, että noin 10 %:n lähtötietojen tarkkuudella voidaan laskea miljoonaa matkustajaa 100 matkustajan tarkkuudella eli 0,01 %:n tarkkuudella. Siis tulos on 100 kertaa tarkempi kuin lähtötiedot. Ja poliitikot ja Uudenmaan ympäristokeskus uskovat...

Jatkuu seuraavassa viestissä...

----------


## Antero Alku

... jatkoa edelliseen viestiin (10.000 merkin raja esti lähettämisen yhtenä vestinä).




> Sinähän siis esität, että yleisesti käytetty kustannusjako päivä-, tunti- ja kilometrikustannuksiin pitäisi korvata päivä-, tunti- ja pysähdyskustannuksilla.


Aivan, jos käytettävissä oleva kilometrikustannus ei kuvaa sitä liikennettä, jonka kustannuksia arvioidaan.




> Koska sinä esität vallitsevasta käytännöstä poikkeavan käsityksen, odotan että juuri sinä perustelisit sen käytön (yleispätevämmin kuin vain kahden luvun otoksella).


Artikkeli perustelee sen. Mutta koska ei ole käytettävissä laajempaa tilastoaineistoa, ei voi perustaa laajempaan aineistoon.

Siksi toiseksi tehtävä muuttuu olennaisesti vaativammaksi, jos vaikka HKL:n tilastoja vastaavat tilastot olisi muutamasta muustakin kaupungista. Aineiston tulisi olla riittävän kattava, jotta siitä voitaisiin eristää muiden tilaistoissa merkitsevien tekijöiden vaikutus, että saataisiin esille nimenomaan se vaikutus, jota tutkitaan. Tämä on jotain sellaista kuin monimuuttujaregressioanalyysi. Jos haluat saada tästä käsityksen, hanki Seppo Laakson väitöskirja, jossa hän on selvittänyt metron vaikutuksen kiinteistöjen arvoon Itä-Helsingissä. Voinet ymmärtää, että ei ole ihan helppo selvittää kaikkien muiden kiinteistöjen hintoihin vaikuttavien tekijöiden joukosta, miten paljon juuri metron läheisyys vaikuttaa.

En tee muutamassa päivässä väitöskirjatasoista selvitystä tästä asiasta, vaikka aineistoa olisikin. Tässä siis hieman suhteellisuudentajua siitä, mistä minua moitit.




> Hyväksyn senkin, jos olet sitä mieltä että et halua käyttää aikaasi asian perustelemiseen, mutta siinä tapauksessa ainakin minä pidän tekemääsi kustannusselvitystä vielä epäluotettavampana kuin HKL:n tekemää.


Tämä on sinun valintasi, en voi sitä muuttaa. Minusta vaan olet täysin kohtuuton minua kohtaan, ja ilmeisesti sinulle on tärkeämpää uskoa auktoriteettiin ja epäillä minua kuin löytää asiassa totuus.

Minun mielestäni HKL:n raportin kilometripohjaiset vertailut ovat tavanomainen tapa, eivät siten mikään karkea virhe. Mutta kilometripohajisten suureiden perusteella tehty tulkinta on väärä, eikä ole edes esitetty epäilystä siitä, että tulkinta ei ehkä olisi aivan oikea. Kilometripohjaisia lukuja on käytetty kritiikittömästi ehkä siksi, että niillä on päästy sellaiseen tulokseen, johon kirjoittaja on halunnutkin päästä.




> Ei minulla(kaan) ole kiinnostusta hankkia sen enempää tilastoja. Minulla on jonkinlaista näppituntumaa bussiliikenteen kilometrikustannusten muodostumisesta ja sen pohjalta sanoisin, että HKL:n bussiliikenteessä keskustaliikenteen kilometrikustannukset ovat n. kolmanneksen korkeammat kuin esikaupunkiliikenteessä. YTV:n kuluvan liikennöintikauden liikennöintisuunnitelmassa nopealla vilkaisulla alimpana bussiliikenteen (pl. yöliikenne ja pienkalustoliikenne) kilometrihintana sattui silmään linjan 500T 0,364 /km ja korkeimpana 509:n 0,626 /km. Seutuliikenteen keskimääräinen kilometrihinta on 0,505 /km. Turussa alin kilometrihinta on linjojen 80, 83, 85 ja 88 0,355 /km ja korkein (pl. erikoislinja 100) linjojen 6, 61 ja 33 0,473 /km.


Late vastasikin jo tähän, ja itsekin selvitin tätä jo aiemmin. Kauppahinnat ovat kauppahintoja, eivät liikennöitsijän kustannuksia.




> HKL:n kannalta juuri ostosopimuksen hinta merkitsee ja sitähän HKL on vertaillut kustannusselvityksessään.


Kyllä, bussiliikenteessä. Raideliikenteessä HKL maksaa kaiken, sillä itsehän se sitä pyörittää.




> HKL-tilaaja maksaa liikennöintikorvauksen omille liikennöintiyksiköilleen ihan samalla päivä-, tunti- ja kilometriperiaatteella kuin millä bussiliikennekin ostetaan. Tästä tosin on varmaan turha jankata enempää, ellei jommalle kummalle tule lisää faktoja kerrottavaksi. Koska HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne ovat molemmat voitollisia, voitaneen todeta että niille jää myyntikatetta tilaajan maksamista korvauksista.


Ei pidä sekoittaa liikekirjanpitoa ja kustannuslaskentaa. HKL-bussiliikennekin tuotti vuonna 2004 (osana HKL:ää) liikekirjanpidon mukaista voittoa, kuten koko HKL (noin 2 Me), vaikka tiedetään, että kaupunki tukee joukkoliikennettä eli se tuottaa todellisuudessa tappiota. Tämä johtuu siitä, että kaupungin maksama tuki merkitään liikekirjanpidossa ja tuloslaskelmassa liikevaihdoksi eli myyntituloiksi.




> HKL-Bussiliikenteenkin talous oli ennen yhtiöittämistä täysin läpinäkyvää ja HKL-tilaaja maksoi sille korvauksia aivan samalla tavalla kuin muillekin bussiliikennöitsijöille. Epäreiluutta tuli muista asioista, esim. siitä että HKL-Raitioliikenne ja HKL-Metroliikenne lainasivat kassastaan rahaa HKL-Bussiliikenteelle alle markkinakorkojen.


Voihan HELB Oy tehdä edullisia lainasopimuksia edelleen. Connex ja Concordiakin saavat lainata emoyhtiöiltään ulkomailta rahaa millä korolla haluavat. Yhtiöittäminen ei poista tätä, eikä kaikkia muitakaan syitä, joiden perusteella muut tulevat suomimaan HELB:tä vastaisuudessakin. Sillä sehän on yhä tilaajan omistama bussifirma, joka voi neuvotella omistajansa kanssa edullisia ehtoja.

Käsittääkseni yksi keskeinen syy yhtiöittämiseen oli välttää kaupungin omistaman STA:n konkurssi. Mutta tämä tarina ei kuulukaan enää tähän ketjuun.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> En tee muutamassa päivässä väitöskirjatasoista selvitystä tästä asiasta, vaikka aineistoa olisikin. Tässä siis hieman suhteellisuudentajua siitä, mistä minua moitit.


Ja siksi olenkin sinua pyytänyt esittämään aiheesta jonkun muun valmiiksi tekemän selvityksen. Niin kauan kun aiheesta ei ole tehty mitään selvitystä, tutkimusta, tms., on teoria vielä pelkkä hypoteesi, eikä sen perusteella voida vielä tehdä päteviä johtopäätöksiä. Tämä varmaan on iskostettu päähän kaikille tiedekorkeakoulututkinnon suorittaneille, myös sinulle siis.

Minun mielestäni selvityksessä olisi erittäin oleellista esittää tälläiset periaatteelliset valinnat, koska ne vaikuttavat erittäin paljon lopputulokseen ja sen luotettavuuteen. Nyt ne jotka katsovat vain selvityksen lopputuloksen eivät tiedä lainkaan, että siinä on käytetty laskettaessa hypoteesia. Minä tulkitsen asian niin, että koska työssä ei ole suoraan kerrottu tälläistä oleellista seikkaa, yritetään siinä huijata sellaisia lukijoita, jotka eivät sitä itse huomaa (ja ihan samaan syyllistyy HKL:n kustannusselvitys, jolla huijataan poliitikkoja).

Minulle siis kelpaisi, jos selvityksessä:
kerrottaisiin suoraan, että siinä on tehty oletus kilometrikustannusten riippumisesta vain pysähdyskustannuksistaolisi arvioitu ko. oletuksesta tulevaa virhettä. Jos käytettävissä oleva tilastoaineisto virheen arviointiin on 2 lukua, on virhemarginaali valtava. Siksi ehdotin, että aiheesta esitettäisiin tehtyjä tutkimuksia, joissa olisi laskettu virheen määrää tarkemminko. virhemarginaali seuraisi laskuissa mukana selvityksen loppuun asti
Näin ainakin minulle on myös opetettu normaalissa insinöörityössä tehtävän ja niin olen itse tehnyt.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja siksi olenkin sinua pyytänyt esittämään aiheesta jonkun muun valmiiksi tekemän selvityksen. Niin kauan kun aiheesta ei ole tehty mitään selvitystä, tutkimusta, tms., on teoria vielä pelkkä hypoteesi, eikä sen perusteella voida vielä tehdä päteviä johtopäätöksiä.


Tähän en nyt kuitenkaan ryhdy juuri siksi, että se on kohtuuton työ tehtäväksi ilmaiseksi. Tämä on aihe, josta voisi tehdä diplomityön tai jopa väitöskirjan. Molemimsta yleensä maksetaan jotain, ainakin niistä saa oppiarvon. Vähäisin opiskeluun liittyvä työsuoritus olisi seminaariesitelmä tai erikoistyö, joista saa pari opintoviikkoa. Siis työn katsotaan silloin vastaavan kahden viikon työskentelyä.

Eikä tämä ole sen kummempi hypoteesi tai teoria kuin (yleisesti hyväksytty) väittämä siitä, että kilometrikustannus riippuu ajetusta matkasta ottamatta huomioon tekijöitä, jotka eivät ole suoraan matkasta riippuvia. Eipä liene sitä missään todistettu tieteellisesti oikeaksi. Luultavasti siksi, ettei sellainen olisi mahdollista. Siitä huolimatta sitä tapaa ilmoittaa matkasta aiheutuvat kustannukset kuitenkin yleisesti käytetään.




> Tämä varmaan on iskostettu päähän kaikille tiedekorkeakoulututkinnon suorittaneille, myös sinulle siis.


Heh. Insinöörin työ ei ole tieteen tekoa, vaan teknisten asioiden ratkomista ja tekniikan hyväksi käyttämistä. Ajattelepa asia näin päin: Järki sanoo, että kun vaunu pyäsäytetään ja käytetään ovia ja vaihteistoa, kytkintä, jarruja, reilusti energiaa kiihdytykseen, tuon kaiken täytyy vaikuttaa vaunun ylläpitokustannuksiin. Ja kas, HKL:n ratikan ja metron ajokustannusten vertailu tulkittuna tästä lähtökohdasta tukeekin vahvasti tätä ajatusta ajokustannusten riippumisesta pysähtymisten määrästä.

HKL:n ajokustannukset eivät ole kaksi lukua, vaan varsin kattava tilasto. 92 metrovaunua ja 127 raitiovaunua. Metrolla 13 ja raitiovaunuilla 5,3 miljoonaa linjakilometriä. HKL:n raportissa on vieläpä tilastot kolmelta vuodelta. Varsin edustava aineisto. Ehkä ajattelet, että jos olisi 10 kpl 10 auton/vaunun yritystä, olisi kymmenkertainen määrä lähtötietoa. Mutta niin se ei ole. Ei organisaatioiden määrä tiedon määrää paranna, vaan niiden yksiköiden (vaunut, ajetut suoritteet) määrä, joista kustannukset syntyvät.

Tämän asian saa uskoa tai olla uskomatta. Minun näkökulmastani on riittävä näyttö siitä, että tässä ajatuksessa on perää, niin että siitä kannattaa kertoa.

Kun asiaa pohtii akateemisesta mielenkiinnosta, on tietenkin tärkeämpää kinastella siitä, onko asia 80 %:n tarkkuudella oikein vai ei. Mutta esimerkiksi bussiyrittäjä, joka on niin typerä, että tarjoaa keskustaliikenteen bussilinjan ajot jollain keskihinnalla, ei kauaa elä. Siinä käy äkkiä niin, että kun raha ei riitä, kalusto alkaa rapistua, tulee häiriöitä hoitaa liikennettä ja lopulta päätyy vaikka sopimuksen purkuun. Ettei vain olisi tästä esimerkkejäkin Suomessa?




> Minun mielestäni selvityksessä olisi erittäin oleellista esittää tälläiset periaatteelliset valinnat, koska ne vaikuttavat erittäin paljon lopputulokseen ja sen luotettavuuteen. Nyt ne jotka katsovat vain selvityksen lopputuloksen eivät tiedä lainkaan, että siinä on käytetty laskettaessa hypoteesia. Minä tulkitsen asian niin, että koska työssä ei ole suoraan kerrottu tälläistä oleellista seikkaa, yritetään siinä huijata sellaisia lukijoita, jotka eivät sitä itse huomaa (ja ihan samaan syyllistyy HKL:n kustannusselvitys, jolla huijataan poliitikkoja).


Olet ainoa, joka on ääneen ollut sitä mieltä, että olen väärässä. Myönnän, että ehkä kaikki muut eivät ole rohjenneet kirjoittaa tai ovat tyytyväiset siihen, että kirjoitat heidän puolestaan. Mutta ilmeisesti moni muu on ymmärtänyt artikkelini, ja heille riittää se tieto, mikä siinä on esitetty. Eivätkä he vaadi, että minun on tehtävä väitöskirjan verran töitä, jotta olen oikeutettu kritisoimaan vakiintunutta ja yksinkertaista kilometripohjaista laskutapaa.

Tuo on vain artikkeli, ei tieteellinen selvitys.




> Minulle siis kelpaisi, jos selvityksessä:
> kerrottaisiin suoraan, että siinä on tehty oletus kilometrikustannusten riippumisesta vain pysähdyskustannuksistaolisi arvioitu ko. oletuksesta tulevaa virhettä. Jos käytettävissä oleva tilastoaineisto virheen arviointiin on 2 lukua, on virhemarginaali valtava. Siksi ehdotin, että aiheesta esitettäisiin tehtyjä tutkimuksia, joissa olisi laskettu virheen määrää tarkemminko. virhemarginaali seuraisi laskuissa mukana selvityksen loppuun asti
> Näin ainakin minulle on myös opetettu normaalissa insinöörityössä tehtävän ja niin olen itse tehnyt.


Artikkelissa on verrattu km-kustannuksia ja uutena asiana verrattu pysähdyskohtaisia kustannuksia. Minusta sitä ei tarvitse erikseen sanoa, että tässä artikkelissa todellakin on kirjoitettu siitä mistä on kirjoitettu.

Virheanalyysiä ei minusta tämän tason artikkelissa tarvita. Lukujen esittäminen kahden merkitsevän numeron tarkkuudella riittää.

Lisäksi on sanottava, että HKL:n tilastot eivät kerro, millä tarkkuudella tilastotiedot on kerätty. Olkoonkin, että ne on ilmoitettu usealla numerolla, mutta se ei takaa sitä, mikä on niiden mittaamisen tarkkuus. Kattavaa virheanalyysiä ei edes voi tehdä ilman tällaista tietoa.

Minusta tämä keskustelu on käyty suurimmaksi osaksi asian vierestä, valitettavasti. On keskusteltu metodiikasta ja muodollisuuksista, ei itse asiasta. Siis siitä, mistä joukkoliikenteen ajokustannukset muodostuvat. Olisi voitu vaikka keskustella ajotavoista, ajokustannusten säästämiskeinoista, eri kustannustekijöiden osuuksista jne. Olisin luullut, että ne olisivat olleet kiinnostavia aiheita.

Jotta mentäisiin itse aiheeseen, oletko sitä mieltä, että euroa/km on aina parempi kuin euroa/pysähdys?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikä tämä ole sen kummempi hypoteesi tai teoria kuin (yleisesti hyväksytty) väittämä siitä, että kilometrikustannus riippuu ajetusta matkasta ottamatta huomioon tekijöitä, jotka eivät ole suoraan matkasta riippuvia. Eipä liene sitä missään todistettu tieteellisesti oikeaksi.


Sehän on jopa helppoa todistaa vääräksi, koska saatavilla on niin paljon tilastotietoja siitä että näin ei ole. Myöskään erilaisen liikenteen päivä- ja tuntikustannukset eivät ole suoraan vertailukelpoisia keskenään.




> HKL:n ajokustannukset eivät ole kaksi lukua, vaan varsin kattava tilasto.


Mutta sitä tilastotietoa ei ole eroteltu mitenkään linjakohtaisesti (koska HKL:llä itsellänsäkään ei ole sitä tietoa). Niinpä mittava määrä liikennesuoritetta näkyy vain kahtena eri lukuna (eri vuosilta toki), joissa pysähdyskustannukset saattaa vain sattumalta olla lähellä toisiaan. Jos sama liikennesuorite olisi tilastoitu linjakohtaisesti, olisi jo paljon enemmän lukuja mistä varmistaa selvittää paikkaansapitävyyttä.




> On keskusteltu metodiikasta ja muodollisuuksista, ei itse asiasta.


Metodiikasta ja muodollisuuksista pitää keskustella, jos halutaan arvioida kuinka hyvin selvitykset kuvaavat todellisuutta.




> Jotta mentäisiin itse aiheeseen, oletko sitä mieltä, että euroa/km on aina parempi kuin euroa/pysähdys?


Minun mielestäni molemmat ovat arvoja, joilla ei ole merkitystä kuin linjakohtaisesti mitattuna. Sitten on ihan sama, kumpaa käytetään, koska kilometrien ja pysähdysten määrä molemmat ovat vakioita (olettaen, että pysähdykset lasketaan jonakin tilastollisena keskiarvona).

Mutta ei tästäkään keskustelu ole mielestäni itse aiheesta keskustelua. Ketjun aihehan on ratikoiden ja bussien liikennöintikustannusvertailu. Ja siihen kysymykseen on jo vastattu, että halpuus pitää selvittää tapauskohtaisesti, koska yleispätevää vastausta ei ole olemassa.

Toinen oleellinen kysymys on, että vaikka HKL:n kustannusselvitys on sekin epäpätevä, on sillä painoarvoa HKL:n auktoriteetin vuoksi. HKL:n virkamiehet ja Helsingin kunnallispäättäjät uskovat, että ratikka on kallis aina ja ikuisesti, ja toimivat sen mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun mielestäni molemmat ovat arvoja, joilla ei ole merkitystä kuin linjakohtaisesti mitattuna. Sitten on ihan sama, kumpaa käytetään, koska kilometrien ja pysähdysten määrä molemmat ovat vakioita (olettaen, että pysähdykset lasketaan jonakin tilastollisena keskiarvona).


Minusta linjakohtainen tilastointi on sekin kaunista ja hyödytöntä teoriaa, kun tavoitteena on arvioida uuden linjan tai linjaston kustannuksia. Silloin ei ole mitään hyötyä tietää jonkun yksittäistapauksen tarkkoja tietoja. Koska se uusi tapaus ei ole samanlainen.

Tässä tullaan yhteen aivan ydinkysymykseen, joka on täkäläisessä joukkoliikenteen kustannuskeskustelussa ymmärretty väärin. Eli mikä on tilastotietojen merkitys.

Koetan selvittää lyhyesti ja selkeästi.

Otetaan matkustajakilometrikustannus. Se on tieto, joka saadaan jakamalla liikennöinnin kustannukset matkustettujen kilometrien määrällä. Yhtenä vuotena (1) metroliikenteessä on 350 miljoonaa matkustajakilometriä, mutta toisena vuotena (2) niitä voikin olla vain 280 miljoonaa. Jos liikennöintiä on kumminkin hoidettu samalla aikataululla, molempien vuosien liikennöintikulut ovat 17 miljoonaa. Vuoden 1 matkustajakilometrikustannus on 4,9 snt ja vuoden 2 kustannus on 6,1 snt.

Mistä tämä kertoo? No siitä, että jos matkalipun hinta olisi matkan pituudesta riippuva 5 snt/km, metro olisi kattanut kulunsa vuonna 1 mutta vuonna 2 se olisi ollut tappiollinen. Olisiko vuonna 2 pitänyt kuluttaa vähemmän? Oliko metro vuonna 2 huonompi kuin vuonna 1?

Mutta tällä tiedolla ei oikeastaan ole mitään arvoa nyt, kun matkalippu on matkasta riippumaton. Ja metroliikenteen hoidon tehokkuudesta tämä tieto ei kerro yhtään mitään, sillä sehän on molempina vuosina hoidettu ihan yhtä hyvin.

Silti tämä arvoton tieto on täysin korrekti ja täsmällinen tilastotieto, jolla voi vaikka vakuutella, että metro on kehittynyt huonoon suuntaan vuonna 2. Mutta onko matkustajamäärän laskulla mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, miten metroliikennettä hoidetaan? Ei, jos se kerran on hoidettu samalla tavalla molempina vuosina.

Silloin kun on tarve suunnitella uutta ja arvioida sen kustannuksia, tarvitaan tieto siitä kustannuksesta, jonka avulla uusi linja voidaan laskea. Sitä varten ei saa käyttää mitään yksittäistä tietoa, koska uusi ei ole mikään yksittäisen kopio.

Juuri tästä syystä UITP on suositellut kolmijakoa km-tunti-päivä, kun ennen käytettiin mm. matkustajakilometriä tai vaunukilometriä, johon oli kaadettu kaikki siksi, että sellainen oli helppo laskea laitoksen tilastoista.

Meillä on täällä vuosikaudet todisteltu raitioliikennettä kaikkein kalleimmaksi joukkoliikenteeksi sen perusteella, että keskustaliikenteen häiritsemä Helsingin raitioliikenne on kallista. Sillä perusteellä vakuutetaan, ettei ratikalla voi ajaa esikaupunkeihin, kun siitä tulee niin hirveän kallista. Käytetään arvottomia keskiarvoja ja joku jopa uskoo niihin.

Vaikka kuinka tarkkaan voitaisiin tilastoidan jokaisen ratikkalinjan kustannukset, ne eivät tähän asiaan auta. Koska mikään niistä ei kuvaa sitä, mitä maksaa ajaa esim. linjaa Jätkäsaari-Malmi, jos sellainen tehdään.

Parempi arvio saadaan lähtemällä pysäkkien määrästä. Ja jos reitille tulee pidempiä pysäkkivälejä kuin metrolla, on osattava arvioidan niitäkin. Tosin jos sellaista väliä ei arvioida erikseen, virhe lienee merkityksettömän pieni siihen nähden, mikä virhe tehtäisiin käyttämällä täysin pielessä olevaa keskustaliikenteen kilometrihintaa.




> Toinen oleellinen kysymys on, että vaikka HKL:n kustannusselvitys on sekin epäpätevä, on sillä painoarvoa HKL:n auktoriteetin vuoksi. HKL:n virkamiehet ja Helsingin kunnallispäättäjät uskovat, että ratikka on kallis aina ja ikuisesti, ja toimivat sen mukaan.


Eikö silloin juuri pidä aloittaa osoittamalla vanhat virheelliset väittämät vääriksi? Eikö silloin tarkempi menetelmä ole parempi, vaikka ja kun täydellisyyteen ei päästäkään?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Vaikka kuinka tarkkaan voitaisiin tilastoidan jokaisen ratikkalinjan kustannukset, ne eivät tähän asiaan auta. Koska mikään niistä ei kuvaa sitä, mitä maksaa ajaa esim. linjaa Jätkäsaari-Malmi, jos sellainen tehdään.


Olisi siitä se apu, että linjakohtaisista kustannuksista voitaisiin paremmin yrittää erotella eri tekijöiden vaikutusta kustannusten muodostumiseen ja sitten arvioida, millainen olisi esikaupunkilinjan kustannustaso. Kuten sinä olet yrittänyt tehdä, mutta lähtötietojen vähäisyydestä johtuen luotettavuustaso jää huonoksi.




> Eikö silloin juuri pidä aloittaa osoittamalla vanhat virheelliset väittämät vääriksi?


Kyllä. Sen sijaan ei pidä yrittää korvata vanhoja virheellisiä väittämiä uusilla virheellisillä väittämillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi siitä se apu, että linjakohtaisista kustannuksista voitaisiin paremmin yrittää erotella eri tekijöiden vaikutusta kustannusten muodostumiseen ja sitten arvioida, millainen olisi esikaupunkilinjan kustannustaso. Kuten sinä olet yrittänyt tehdä, mutta lähtötietojen vähäisyydestä johtuen luotettavuustaso jää huonoksi.


Oma arvioni on, ettei tästä saataisi kovin paljoa irti, sillä HKL:n ratikkalinjat poikkeavat niin vähän toisistaan.




> Sen sijaan ei pidä yrittää korvata vanhoja virheellisiä väittämiä uusilla virheellisillä väittämillä.


Minusta vähemmän virheellinen on parempi kuin enemmän virheellinen. Kaikki teoriat ja laskelmat sisätävät virheen, eivätkä laskelmat ja kaavat ole usein voimassa kuin tietyllä lähtöarvoalueella. Siksi pidän esittämääni matkaan perustuvien kustannusten laskentaa pysähdysten perusteella parempana kuin etäisyyden perusteella laskemista. Tällä enintään noin 1,5 km pysäkkivälin alueella.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Jlk:n esityslistassa 7.9. on kerrottu liikennemuotojen yksikkökustannuksista vuonna 2005.




> Kuljetusmuotojen kustannusrakenne vaihtelee. Metroliikenne on nopeaa ja edullista. Raitiovaunuliikenne on hitaampaa ja osaksi siksi kalliimpaa. Matkustajakilometrikustannuksiltaan bussiliikenne on raitiovaunuliikennettä edullisempaa mutta nousukohtaisilta kustannuksiltaan kalliimpaa. *Kullekin kuljetusmuodolle löytyy Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä oma roolinsa.
> 
> Raitiovaunu- ja metroliikenteessä ajokilometri- ja vaunutuntikustannukset ovat alentuneet vuodesta 2004, mutta bussiliikenteessä kasvaneet.* On oletettavaa, että bussiliikenteen kustannustaso tulee jatkossa kas-vamaan muita liikennemuotoja nopeammin, kun kilpailuttamisen alku-vaiheen alihinnoitellut tarjoukset korvautuvat liikennöitsijöiden kannalta kannattavilla tarjouksilla


Lihavoinnit minun.

Liikennelaitoksella on nyt siis ymmärretty, ettei raitioliikenne oikeastaan olekaan kallista. Sitäpaitsi raideliikenne halpenee ja bussiliikenne kallistuu.

Ettei tämän viikon tapahtumilla olisi ollut osuutta asiaan...  :Wink:

----------


## ratikkakuski

Hyvä Mikko

Kirjoitit:



> Jokerilla ei ole niitä ongelmia, jotka nostavat HKL-raitiotien liikennöintikulut erikoisen korkeaksi.


Voitko lyhyesti yksilöidä näitä kuluja ?
( Tiedän tiedän, lipsutaan aiheesta.. mutta pysytään asiassa :-) )

MODEDIT/kuukanko: siirretty toiseen viestiketjuun, niin ei lipsuta aiheestakaan

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Voitko lyhyesti yksilöidä näitä kuluja?


Tarkoitin tällä lähinnä HKL - raitiotien hankalia liikennöintiolosuhteita:
- Puutteelliset liikennevaloetuudet
- Lyhyet pysäkkivälit
- Liian pienestä kalustokoosta johtuva ylikuormitus eri linjoilla
- Kuljettajarahastuksesta aiheutuvat viiveet

Näiden tekijöiden seurauksena keskustan raitiotiellä joudutaan pysähtymään muuallakin kuin pysäkillä, ja ajonopeudet ovat hitaat. Tästä puolestaan seuraavat korkeat kilometrikustannukset (huolto ja energia). Alhainen liikennöintinopeus nostaa myös vaunu- ja kuljettajatarvetta.

Tätä on puitu aikaisemmin foorumilla monessa ketjussa. Antero Alku on laskelmissaan arvioinut, että HKL-raitiotien ja metron liikennöintikulut ovat jokseenkin samat pysähdystä (eli kiihdytystä ja jarrutusta) kohden.

Jokerilla etuudet voidaan tehdä siten, että vaunu ei pysähdy kuin pysäkillä, ja näin ollen kustannustaso on merkittävästi edullisempi kuin keskustan raitiolinjoilla ja lähempänä metron kustannustasoa.

----------


## petteri

> Tosiasiassa raitioliikenne on halvempaa kuin bussit. Siksi raitioteitä rakennetaan runsaasti sekä laajennuksina että uusina järjestelminä. Tätä ei vain meillä uskota periaatesyistä.


Minun on vaikea uskoa, että raitioliikenne on halvempaa kuin bussit silloin kun se toteutetaan korkeatasoisesti eli suunnilleen kaikille halukkaille on istumapaikat. Eli mitoitetaan istumapaikkatarjonta kuten kaupunkijunissa SM5:n käyttöönoton jälkeen (mitoittava kapasiteetti 260 istuma- + 50 seisomapaikkaa) tai varmaan metrossakin kalustolisäysten jälkeen.

Raitioliikenteellä saadaan kyllä aikaan bussiliikennettä parempi palvelutaso, mutta minun vaikea uskoa kustannussäästöihin busseihin verrattuna silloin kun liikenne mitoitetaan niin, että istumapaikkoja on riittävästi. Raitiovaunut ovat kuitenkin busseihin verrattuna kalliita istumapaikkaa kohti. Havaintojeni mukaan laskelmat kustannussäästöistä perustuvat usein siihen virheelliseen oletukseen, että seisomapaikat ovat samanarvoisia kuin istumapaikat.

Minusta seisomapaikat ovat joukkoliikenteessä menneisyyttä eikä niiden varaan voida paljon laskea. Yli 5 minuutin matkoilla joukkoliikenteen tulisi normaalioloissa tarjota kaikille istumaan halukkaille istumapaikat. Vuorojen epätasaisen kuormituksen vuoksi saa ajoittain tulla tilanteita, joissa seisomaankin joudutaan, mutta ei ole hyväksyttävää mitoittaa  tulevaisuuden ratkaisuja sillä ajatuksella, että joukkoliikenteen matkustajat ovat karjaa, jota voi seisottaa miten vaan.

Raitioliikenteellä on kyllä mahdollista tehdä parempia ratkaisuja kuin busseilla, mutta kustannussäästöt eivät vaikuta realistisilta ainakaan uusissa hankeissa.

----------


## ultrix

Raideliikenteessä voidaan kuitenkin tasaisemman kulun ansioista tarvittaessa määrätä enemmän seisomapaikkoja kuin poukkoilevammassa bussiliikenteessä, jossa tavoitteena on, että mahdollisimman moni istuu.

Kuitenkin, jos tavoite on, että kaikki istuvat, on sekä raitiovaunujen että bussien kapasiteettia lisättävä nykyisestä. Ja jos metromaisen tiheän vuorovälin bussiliikenteessä (esim. Jokerilla), jossa on 50 matkustajaa istumassa ja 40 seisomassa halutaan, että kaikki istuvat, on taloudellisempaa rakentaa raitiotie kuin puolittaa vuoroväli; moderniin raitiovaunuun 90 matkustajaa mahtuu istumaan leikiten.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun on vaikea uskoa, että raitioliikenne on halvempaa kuin bussit silloin kun se toteutetaan korkeatasoisesti eli suunnilleen kaikille halukkaille on istumapaikat.


Raitioliikenne on halvempaa kuin bussiliikenne sen vuoksi, että matkustajapaikkaa kohden tarvitaan raitiovaunussa vähemmän kuljettajia, energiaa ja huoltoa. Oli sitten kyseessä istuma- tai seisomapaikka.

Myös matkustajapaikan investointikustannus on pienempi. Hankintahinta per paikka on ratikassa enemmän kuin bussissa, mutta kun raitiovaunun käyttöikä on 3-4 -kertainen, raitiovaunun elinaikana tai vuotta kohden laskettuna raitiovaunu on halvempi.

Edelleen raitiovaunun raide on halvempi kuin bussin raide, kun molempia käytetään yhtä paljon. Tilastoissa tätä vaan ei näe, koska bussin raiteet rakentaa, huoltaa ja maksaa Helsingissä HKR, eikä niitä erotella muusta kadunpidosta. Mutta raitiovaunun rata kestää sen kuin vaunukin, eikä sitä tarvitse aurata, hiekottaa ja suolata kuten bussin asfalttirataa. Asfalttia joudutaan paikkaamaan ja uusimaan muutaman vuoden välein.

Ei se sen kummempaa selitystä tarvitse.

Antero

----------


## late-

> Myös matkustajapaikan investointikustannus on pienempi. Hankintahinta per paikka on ratikassa enemmän kuin bussissa, mutta kun raitiovaunun käyttöikä on 3-4 -kertainen, raitiovaunun elinaikana tai vuotta kohden laskettuna raitiovaunu on halvempi.


Varmasti? 

Väittäisin, busseja käytetään nykyään pääkaupunkiseudulla noin 15 vuoden ikään saakka. Keskustassa eliniän odote on jonkin verran pienempi, mutta kalustoa voidaankin kierrättää esikaupunkeihin. Bussit vaativat ylläpitävää huoltoa, mutta peruskorjauksia niihin ei nykyään yleensä tehdä tuon 15 vuoden aikana. 3-4 kertaa 15 olisi 45-60 vuotta. Uudet ratikat tilataan nykyään 30-40 vuoden elinikäodotteella. Saattavat ne pidempäänkin kestää, mutta valmistajat eivät yleensä lupaa enempää. Kalusto peruskorjataan tuona aikana yleensä kerran. Ylläpitävä huolto on vastaavasti kevyempää kuin busseilla.

Sanoisin, että ratikan taloudellinen käyttöikä on nykyään noin 2,5-3 kertaa bussin vastaava. Näin laskien ratikka ei ole pääomakuluiltaan välttämättä bussia halvempi paikkaa kohden elinkaarensa aikana. Suopeilla oletuksilla 2,2 miljoonan euron tyypilliseen 30 metrin ratikkaan mahtuu mitoittavasti 150 henkeä ja se kestää 3 kertaa niin pitkään kuin teliauto. Teliautoon mahtuu mitoittavasti 71 henkeä eli karkeasti puolet. Bussi saisi siis maksaa kuudeosan ratikasta eli 2,2/6 = 366 000 euroa. En tunne bussien hintoja tarkasti, mutta tietääkseni tuo olisi jo tyyriinpuoleinen.

Tehdyt oletukset tietysti vaikuttavat. 2,2 miljoonalla saa tyypillisellä hankintaerän koolla 30 metrin 70% matalia vaunuja. 100% matalat maksavat usein enemmän. Isommalla hankintaerällä taas voi saada samaan hintaan 40 metrin vaunun, jolloin hintasuhde kääntynee ratikan eduksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Varmasti? 
> 
> Väittäisin, busseja käytetään nykyään pääkaupunkiseudulla noin 15 vuoden ikään saakka...


Muuttujia on toki paljon. Muistaakseni Köln ilmoitti hankkivansa uudet vaunut 50 vuodeksi. Perusteena kokemukset Stadtbahn B -vaunuista sekä tekniikan kehitys. Bussien kohdalla kehitys saattaa kulkea päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Ympäristövaatimukset ja mutkikkaaksi käyvä teknologia nostavat hintaa sekä ylläpitokustannuksia. Bussin ikäkehitys on minulle ainakin arvoitus. Lisääntynyt muovin käyttö näyttää repsauttavan busseja huomattavasti nopeammin kuin ennen ja ympäristönormit tai öljyn hintakehitys voi tehdä taloudellisen tai luvallisen käyttöiän yllättävän lyhyeksi.

Kysymys on myös siitä, miten vaunun suunnittelussa jaetaan kustannukset ylläpidon ja hankintahinnan välillä. Raideliikenteessä trendi on ollut siirtää ylläpidon kuluja vaunun hintaan rakenteellisten ratkaisujen kautta. Bussipuolella näyttää minusta olevan päin vastoin. On helpompi saada kauppoja halvalla bussilla (myyntivaltti kilpailtaessa ratikoita vastaan), jonka ylläpito siedettävässä kunnossa käy asiakkaalle kalliiksi. Mutta sitä ei ennalta tiedä. Bussikauppa on enemmän kertakäyttöbusinesta, raideliikenteessä tehdään elinkaarisopimuksia. Siksi kehitys kulkee eri suuntiin.

Mutta näillä asioillahan ei liene vaikutusta, kun tulevaisuutta ennustetaan vain toteutuneiden keskimääräisten tilastoarvojen perusteella. Niissähän ei näy kehitys, mutta kylläkin tehdyt virheet. Ja metro on paras, kun unohdetaan radan hinta ja tulojen jakaminen liityntäbussien kanssa.

Antero

----------


## teme

Mielenkiintoisia laskelmia latella joihin minulla ei ole kompetenssia sanoa oikein mitään. Ottaisin kuitenkin huomioon sen että palkat nousee ja kuljettajan tuottavuus ei oikein voi kasvaa jos välineen koko ei muutu. Toisaalta voidaan olettaa että huollossa ja valmistuksessa tuottavuus kasvaa.

Oletetaan siis että huollon ja uuden välineen reaalihinta ei nouse, mutta kuljettajakustannusten reaalikasvu on 2% vuodssa, mikä tarkoittaa että 40 vuodessa ne nousevat 2,2 kertaiseksi.

Jos bussin kuluista 60% on nyt kuljettajan palkkoja ja 40% muita kuluja joidenka ei oleteta reaalisesti kasvavan, niin 40 vuoden päästä suhde on 77% : 23% ja tuolla aikavälillä keskimäärin 71% : 29%.

Jos ratikan kuluista taas 40% on kuljettajan palkkoja nyt, niin suhdeluvut 40v päästä 59% : 41% ja aikavälillä keskimäärin 52% : 48%. Eli kalliimpi ja isompi välien halpenee suhteessa koko ajan. 40 vuoden tarkastelu pitäisi tehdä kertomalla nykyiset luvut tuolla keskimääräisillä suhdeluvuilla. En jaksa.

Ja kyllä, tämä on jonkin sortin argumentti automaattimetron puolesta.

----------


## ess

> Mutta näillä asioillahan ei liene vaikutusta, kun tulevaisuutta ennustetaan vain toteutuneiden keskimääräisten tilastoarvojen perusteella. Niissähän ei näy kehitys, mutta kylläkin tehdyt virheet. Ja metro on paras, kun unohdetaan radan hinta ja tulojen jakaminen liityntäbussien kanssa.


HKL:n metrohistoriikissa kerrotaan seuraavaa: "Näinkin voi metroa perustella. HKL:n laskelma kuinka paljon eri liikennevälineillä tulee maksamaan yhden matkustajan kuljettaminen kilometrin verran. Raitiovaunu 40 snt/km, metro 9 snt/km, juna 13 snt/km, sisäinen bussi 24 snt/km, seutubussi 16 snt/km." Mitenköhän tuokin on laskettu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja kyllä, tämä on jonkin sortin argumentti automaattimetron puolesta.


Mutta eihän automaatti säästä henkilöstökustannuksia, kun henkilöstö vaan siirtyy asemille taikka junien matkustamoon ohjaamon sijasta. Ja tämänhän on HKL itsekin todennut.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL:n metrohistoriikissa kerrotaan seuraavaa: "Näinkin voi metroa perustella. ... Mitenköhän tuokin on laskettu.


Lukemalla koko tämä pitkä ketju, josta suurin osa on kuukankon ja Anteron keskinäistä dialogia, asia selviää  :Smile: 

Metron kannattaja esittää asian juuri noin kuin HKL sen tekee. Ratikan kannattaja taas laskee kilometrikustannusten sijaan mitä yhden ihmisen kuljettaminen eri kulkumuodoilla maksaa. Jos matkustaja A hyppää Helsingissä ratikkaan, hänen kuljettamisensa maksaa HKL:lle vähemmän kuin jos hän hyppäisi bussiin.

Eli laskutapoja on monia, ja tilastoista voidaan kaivaa ulos vaikka minkälaisia tuloksia ja päätelmiä. Jokainen laskee omalla tavallaan ja asettuu omien päätelmiensä taakse. HKL, joka kannattaa kovasti metroa, laskee tietysti asiat metroedullisella tavalla. Samalla päästään taas siihen ikivanhaan asiaan, että HKL-Suyn mielestä ratikat ovat kalliita.

Merkillepantavaa nimenomaan tässä asiassa on kuitenkin se, että saman kaupungin eri instanssit eli KSV ja apulaiskaupunginjohtajat tulkitsevat näitä ihan samoja lähtötietoja aivan eri tavalla ja ovat todenneet, että ratikat eivät ole kalliita.  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Bussin ikäkehitys on minulle ainakin arvoitus. Lisääntynyt muovin käyttö näyttää repsauttavan busseja huomattavasti nopeammin kuin ennen ja ympäristönormit tai öljyn hintakehitys voi tehdä taloudellisen tai luvallisen käyttöiän yllättävän lyhyeksi.


Bussien käyttöaika on selkeästi pidentynyt viime vuosikymmenten aikana. Nykyään Suomessa ei ole lainkaan tavatonta, että ajetaan yli 20-vuotiailla busseilla. Toki pääkaupunkiseudulla, Turussa ja Tampereella aivan näin vanhoja autoja ei kaupunkiliikenteessä liiku johtuen varmasti suurelta osin kilpailutetun/omana tuotantona tuotetun liikenteen ikärajoista (15 - 16 vuotta). Sen sijaan linjaliikennelupaliikenteessä edellä mainitsemillanikin seuduilla liikenteessä on 80-luvun puolenvälin kalustoa. 

Takavuosina bussien uudelleenkoritukset olivat varsin yleisiä. Korit alkoivat reilun 10 vuoden käytön jälkeen olla heikkoja, mutta alustalla oli vielä käyttöikää jäljellä. Niinpä uuden korin rakentaminen vanhalle käyttökelpoiselle alustalle oli yleinen ratkaisu. Esimerkiksi Savonlinja-konsernilla on tälläkin hetkellä ajossa kymmeniä autoja, joissa alusta on noin 30 vuotta vanha, mutta kori on 80-luvun lopulta tai 90-luvun alusta. 

Toki muoviset nykybussit nitisevät ja natisevat jo uusina, mutta ruostesuojaus ja monet muut tekijät ovat kehittyneet siinä määrin, että vuosimallin 2008 bussin voi olettaa palvelevan liikenteessä vielä pitkälle 2020-luvulle. Pääkaupunkiseudulla on vielä ajossa suurin osa vuosina 1993 - 1995 hankituista ensimmäisistä matalalattiabussisarjoista (sekä toki samanikäiset käytettynä hankitut "tanskandogit"). Eivät ne niin hirveän huonoja sittenkään tainneet olla...

----------


## Compact

> Muuttujia on toki paljon. Muistaakseni Köln ilmoitti hankkivansa uudet vaunut 50 vuodeksi... Bussien kohdalla kehitys saattaa kulkea päinvastaiseen suuntaan... Bussikauppa on enemmän kertakäyttöbusinesta, raideliikenteessä tehdään elinkaarisopimuksia. Siksi kehitys kulkee eri suuntiin.


Euroopan eräässä suurimmassa ja mahtavimmassa raitiotiekaupungissa Milanossa on liikenteessä tälläkin hetkellä nykyaikaisia Sirioita ja Eurotrameja. Sekä erilaisia Fiatin ja Bredan nivelvaunutyyppejä alkaen 50-luvulta matalalattia-epookin alkuun saakka. SEKÄ liitekuvan mukaisia 1928-mallisia Peter Witt -telivaunuja (joilla ikää on siis 80 vuotta) ja näitäkin on vielä jotain sadanviidenkymmenen vaunun verran ajossa! Niiden elinkaarta lienee nykykäsityksen mukaan edessä kymmenkunta vuotta. On pikaratikkaa Metrotramia ja perinteistä korttelilinjaa.

ATM:n ratikkarataverkko on ainakin kolme kertaa laajempi kuin Helsingissä. 
Milanossa on lisäksi tietysti dieselbusseja, mutta myös johdinautoja, kaksiakselisia, niveltä ja aivan uutta 2000-luvun mallia myös, kolme linjainen metropolitano-tunnelijunaverkosto, tiheä FS:n sähköjunaverkosto, sekä myös FNM:n sähköjunaverkosto lentokenttäjunineen. Huomasin, että FNM:llä oli ajossa myös sähköjunia vuodelta 1930! Rautateiden ajanmukaisin lähijunakalusto on kaksikerroksisia sähköpaikkuja. People moverkin on kuka tykkää automaatista. Ja halpalentoyhtiö volareweb.com liikennöi Finnairin lisäksi meidän ja heidän välillä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussien käyttöaika on selkeästi pidentynyt viime vuosikymmenten aikana. Nykyään Suomessa ei ole lainkaan tavatonta, että ajetaan yli 20-vuotiailla busseilla...


Tunnen kyllä vanhan korituskäytännön, mutta se ei taida onnistua kaupunkibussissa, jossa ei enää ole kahdesta teräspalkista tehtyä "kuorma-auton alustaa".

Perimmältäänhän on niin, että kaluston käyttöikä on viime kädessä valinta. Milanossa ajetaan 80-vuotiailla ratikoilla, koska ne ovat osa kaupunkikuvaa. Ei niitä tarvitse romuttaa 10 vuodenkaan kuluttua, mutta ehkä ajanmukaistaa jälleen joiltain osin. Myös SanFranciscossa on päivittäisessä ajossa 1940-luvun PCC-vaunuja, samasta syystä. Puhumattakaan reilusti yli 100-vuotiaista Cable Careista.

Länsimaissa on uusittu voimalla ratikkakalustoa 1990-luvulla, koska on haluttu vaihtaa matalalattiaisiin ja toisaalta käytetyille vaunuille on ollut menekkiä vapautuneissa sosialistimaissa. Jos muutaman kymmenen vuoden kuluttua ei tule vastaavaa syytä kuin matalalattiaisuus, nykyistä vaunukalustoa voidaan hyvinkin käyttää 50-60 vuotta tai pidempään. Paitsi sellaisia onnettomia tapauksia kuin Variot, jossa ei kori kestä edes tavallista käyttöikää.

Bussien pitkän iän ongelmaksi veikkaan päästörajoituksia sekä polttoainetaloutta. Korkean päästötason vanhan kaluston käyttö joko kielletään tai tilaajat eivät hyväksy sitä sopimuksissa. Kysymys tulee sitten siitä, miten suuria remontteja kannattaa tehdä, jos edessä on repsahtanut itsekantava kori ja moottorin vaihto. Kierrätettävää jää silloin vain akselisto ja voimansiirto, joiden kierrätys uuteen bussiin voi tosiaankin olla taloudellisempaa kuin vanhan korin korjaaminen.

Aika ehkä näyttää.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Tässä eri kulkumuotojen energiatehokkuudesta joku kaavio:
http://strickland.ca/efficiency.html

----------


## kuukanko

> Ratikkaliikenteen menestys, kuten sen erinomainen talous eli liikennöintikulujen kattaminen lipputuloilla, johtuu sen hyvästä palvelutasosta sillä alueella ja siinä tarkoituksessa, jossa ratikkaliikenne meillä toimii.


Ei hyvää liikennöintitaloutta saavuteta pelkällä hyvällä palvelutasolla, vaan kyllä se vaatii myös matkustajapotentiaalia, joita palvella. Koska raitiovaunuliikenne keskittyy Helsingin kantakaupunkiin, löytyy sitä matkustajapotentiaalia enemmän kuin missään muualla Suomessa. Yhtä lailla kantakaupungin bussilinjat kattavat liikennöintikulunsa lipputuloilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kun rahaa bussiliikenteen subventioon löytyy, ei ole todella tarpeen siirtyä ratikkaan.


Jos ja kun lipunhinta on asetettu niin, että täydet bussit ovat itsekannattavia, niin sellaiset bussilinjat, joiden matkustajamäärillä raitioliikenne olisi bussiliikennettä taloudellisempaa, ovat todennäköisesti itsekannattavia bussilinjoinakin. Tehokkaana raitioliikenteenä linjat vain tuottaisivat enemmän voittoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos ja kun lipunhinta on asetettu niin, että täydet bussit ovat itsekannattavia, niin sellaiset bussilinjat, joiden matkustajamäärillä raitioliikenne olisi bussiliikennettä taloudellisempaa, ovat todennäköisesti itsekannattavia bussilinjoinakin. Tehokkaana raitioliikenteenä linjat vain tuottaisivat enemmän voittoa.


Mahtaakohan täältä löytyä oikeasti lipputuloilla katettavia bussilinjoja? Minulla on sellainen tuntuma, että nykyisellä lipputulotasolla vain sellainen bussilinja voi olla kannattava, jolla on kuormaa molempiin suuntiin. Jokeria lukuunottamatta suurimmat kuormat taitavat kuitenkin olla linjoilla, joilla ruuhka-ajan kuorma on aina yhteen suuntaan.

Ajatellaan, että menestyvällä linjalla ei ole vaihtomatkustajia  eli kyseessä on suora linja esikaupunkikeskusta  ja lipputulo on 0,5 /matkustaja. Tämä on tilastoarvo, kuten kaikki seuraavatkin. Keskimäärin bussilinjojen pituus Hesassa on 8 km. (tässä keskiarvossa ovat mukana myös lyhyet liityntä- ja keskustalinjat). Keskimäärin ajoaika on 23 min (siis tällä 8 km linjalla). Keskimääräinen toteutunut bussimatkan pituus on 4,8 km, joten tällä laskelmalla pitäisi olla toteutumisen edellytykset.

Kun lasken edellä olevin arvoin hyvin kuormitetun bussilinjan aikataulurakenteen eli Jokerin mukaan, ruuhkatunnin yhden telibussivuoron pitäisi kuljettaa 117 matkustajaa, jotta 0,5  lipputulo kattaisi linjan ylläpitokulut. No tämähän nyt ei tietenkään 80-paikkaisella bussilla onnistu. Ellei kuormaa ole tasaisesti molempiin suuntiin, jolloin yhteen suuntaan vuoro kuljettaisi 59 matkustajaa. Mutta tämä ei toteudu ruuhkasuuntaan kuormittuvalla esikaupunkilinjalla.

Jos tätä samaa linjaa ajetaan ratikalla ja kaksinkertaisella vuorovälillä, ruuhkatunnin yhden ratikkavuoron on kuljetettava 186 matkustajaa (eli 60 % enemmän, ei kaksinkertaista määrää eli kahden bussin tarvitsemaa kuormaa). Tämä ei ole ongelma nykyaikaisille ratikoille, joiden paikkamäärät ovat yli 200:n.

Eli bussi ei voi kattaa kulujaan lipputuloilla, vaikka menekkiä olisi, koska bussiin ei mahdu riittävästi matkustajia. Ratikka voi, ja kapasiteettia jää vielä vapaaksikin.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mahtaakohan täältä löytyä oikeasti lipputuloilla katettavia bussilinjoja?


Uskon, että 102 on, mutta esimerkki on anekdotaalinen. 102:n menestykseen vaikuttaa ainakin nämä:
- runsas joukkoliikenteen matkatuotto asukasta/työpaikkaa kohden (paljon opiskelijoita, jotka ovat useimmiten pakkomatkustajia)
- tehokkaasti hajautunut kuormitus (opiskelijat matkustavat pitkin päivää, työntekijöillä yleensä joustavia työaikoja; vain 102 voi kulkea seisomakuormalla lauantai- ja sunnuntai-iltapäivänä, koettu on!)
- korkea lipun hinta lyhyellä seutulinjalla
- pienemmät kustannukset, koska linjasta suuri osa on nopeata moottoritietaivalta

Olisi hauska tietää ihan oikeita lukuja 102:sta ja 550:stä. Esimerkiksi nousijamäärät kellonajan mukaan.

Sinänsä 102 on myös kannustava esimerkki siitä, mihin todellinen joukkoliikenteeseen perustuva yhteiskuntarakenne johtaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mahtaakohan täältä löytyä oikeasti lipputuloilla katettavia bussilinjoja?


Löytyy, osa Helsingin keskustalinjoista kattaa kulunsa lipputuloilla (ainakin laskennallisesti, kun nousujen lipputulona käytetään keskiarvoa). Keskustalinjoille on ominaista suuri matkustajien vaihtuvuuskerroin, joten suhteellisen pienilläkin maksimikuormilla saadaan silti paljon nousuja.




> Eli bussi ei voi kattaa kulujaan lipputuloilla, vaikka menekkiä olisi, koska bussiin ei mahdu riittävästi matkustajia. Ratikka voi, ja kapasiteettia jää vielä vapaaksikin.


Helsingissähän on nytkin ratikkalinjoja, jotka kattavat menonsa lipputuloilla, vaikka ratikoiden liikennöintikustannukset busseihin verrattuna ovat n. kaksinkertaiset, mutta kapasiteetti on alle kaksinkertainen. Jos matkustajia siis riittää niin paljon kuin vain voidaan kuljettaa, on busseilla helpompaa saavuttaa itsekannattavuus kuin Helsingin raitiovaunuilla.

----------


## Multsun poika

Luulisin, että linja 18 on aika lähellä itsekannattavuutta. Perustelen tätä seuraavasti:
linjan vuoroväli on sama (n. 11min) koko päivän. Kuormitusta on aamulla Munkasta keskustaan, mutta myös suhteellisen paljon työmatkakulkijoita Meilahteen.

Linja olisi vielä nykyistä kannattavampi, jos se ei kulkisi Kruununhakaan, vaan kääntyisi Asema-aukiolla.

----------


## kemkim

> Sinänsä 102 on myös kannustava esimerkki siitä, mihin todellinen joukkoliikenteeseen perustuva yhteiskuntarakenne johtaa.


En nyt ymmärrä. Sillä äskenhän oli puhetta pakkomatkustajista ja joustavista työajoista ja nyt onkin yhdyskuntarakenne syynä? Merkityksensä voi olla silläkin, että Espoon seutulinjoja ajetaan aika harvakselaan, niin kuormitukset ovat niissä aika hyviä sen takia. En tiedä, onko Otaniemi nyt niin joukkoliikenteeseen perustuvaa yhdyskuntarakennetta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Löytyy, osa Helsingin keskustalinjoista kattaa kulunsa lipputuloilla (ainakin laskennallisesti, kun nousujen lipputulona käytetään keskiarvoa). Keskustalinjoille on ominaista suuri matkustajien vaihtuvuuskerroin, joten suhteellisen pienilläkin maksimikuormilla saadaan silti paljon nousuja.


Löytyykös bussilinjojen nousumäärätietoja jostain netistä? YTV-linjojen tietoja Espoon osalta oli liityntäliikenneselvityksessä, mutta sitä kaikki YTV-linjat sisältävää julkaisua ei taideta edelleenkään julkaista PDF:nä.

Miksi ei bussilijojenkin matkamääriä voi julkaista, kun ratikkalinjojenkin matkamääriä julkaistaan?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Löytyykös bussilinjojen nousumäärätietoja jostain netistä?


HKL:n vanhoilla nettisivuilla on taulukko kaikista Helsingin sisäisistä bussilinjoista, mutta uusilta sivuilta en ole löytänyt vastaavaa taulukkoa.

----------


## Miska

> Löytyykös bussilinjojen nousumäärätietoja jostain netistä? YTV-linjojen tietoja Espoon osalta oli liityntäliikenneselvityksessä, mutta sitä kaikki YTV-linjat sisältävää julkaisua ei taideta edelleenkään julkaista PDF:nä.


YTV:n liikenteen osalta tietoja löytyy karkealla tarkkuudella vuosittaisista liikennöintisuunnitelmista, tosin osa tiedoista sisältää useamman linjan yhteenlasketut tiedot. Kuluvan liikennöintikauden liikennöintisuunnitelma, nousumäärätietoja on liitteissä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n vanhoilla nettisivuilla on taulukko kaikista Helsingin sisäisistä bussilinjoista, mutta uusilta sivuilta en ole löytänyt vastaavaa taulukkoa.


Mitenkähän niille vanhoille sivuille pääsee?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitenkähän niille vanhoille sivuille pääsee?


www.archive.org:n kautta. Sieltä kun valitsee sivustoksi www.hel.fi/HKL/ ja sopivan päivämäärän, on sivulla HKL-tietoa -> Tilastoja linkki taulukkoon "Käyttäjät linjoittain arkisin bussi- ja raitioliikenteessä".

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli oli lääke mikä vaan, niin aina joku kaupungin instanssi on vastustamassa. Alenna siinä sitten kustannuksia kun kaikki keinot viedään.


Ehkäpä tämä ketju sopii tähän keskusteluun.

Raitioliikenteessä on tosiaan tilanne, että melkein kaikissa tehostamistoimissa on joku vastustamassa. Kovin moni toimija on sitä mieltä, että Helsingin nykyinen raitioliikenne on riittävän toimivaa eikä tarvetta muuttaa sitä ole.

Perustavanlaatuinen kysymys on jo siinä, että raitioliikenne nähdään KSV:ssä keskustan jakelujärjestelmänä. Keskustan jakelujärjestelmänä toimiminen taas on ristiriidassa nopeiden esikaupunkiraitioteiden kanssa, koska vanhassa kantakaupungissa raitioteille ei millään saada omia kaistoja kaikkialle, jolloin verkolle tulee väistämättä vaunuja, jotka kulkevat milloin sattuu ja estävät siten esim. tehokkaat liikennevaloetuudet. Kantakaupungin jakelujärjestelmänä toimiminen vaatii myös lyhyempää pysäkkiväliä kuin mitä nopea raitiotie edellyttäisi. KSV:tä ei sinänsä kiinnosta, että keskustan jakeluliikenne olisi halvempaa hoitaa busseilla, koska liikennöintikustannukset eivät mene KSV:n rahoista. Raitioliikenteen muuttaminen keskustan jakelujärjestelmästä esikaupunkien järjestelmäksi olisi poliittisesti hyvin vaikeaa, koska raitioliikenteellä on niin vakiintunut asema keskustassa.

Koska nykyisenkaltainen raitiotie on saavuttanut itsestäänselvän aseman ja HKL-Raitioliikenne on nykytilanteeseessa hyvässä asemassa, ei HKL-Raitioliikenteessä nähdä tarvetta konseptin muuttamiselle. Esim. vaunuja ei haluta pidentää oleellisesti, koska nykyisenpituisillakin pärjätään. Myöskään operoinnin tehokkuuteen ei tarvitse kiinnittää suurta huomiota. Joskus sitä on yritetty, mutta yritykset on torpattu. Vastaava ilmiöhän on havaittavissa VR:n lähiliikenteessä.

HKL:n suunnitteluyksikköä raitioliikenteen korkea kustannustaso selvästi harmittaa. Yritykset vaikuttaa kustannustasoon ovat epäonnistuneet. Suunnitteluyksikössä on sitten lähdetty epätoivoiselle linjalle keksiä vaihtoehtoja ratikoille ja nyt myös VR:n lähiliikenteelle. Kuten arvata saattaa, niin nämä vaihtoehdot eivät ole toteutuneet.

Tilanteen purkautuminen ei ole edes näköpiirissä. Raide-Jokeri saattaa laukaista tilanteen, varsinkin jos sen liikennöinti kilpailutetaan ja saadaan vertailutietoa raitioliikenteen liikennöintikustannuksista, kun sillä on iso yksikkökoko ja tehokas operaattori.

----------


## petteri

Oikeastaan voitaisiin lähteä siitä, että kantakaupunkiraitioteiden ja esikaupunkiraitiotiet ovat merkittävästi erilaisia järjestelmiä.

Kantakaupunkiratikat hoitavat korttelikaupungin lähiliikennettä. Ne liikennöivät alueilla, jossa asukastiheys on huomattavan korkea ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö hyvin aktiivista. Kallion, Ullalinnan, Punavuoren, Katajanokan ja Kruunuhaan tyyppisiä katuverkoltaan ja korkeuseroiltaan vaikeita alueita palvelemaan tarvitaan pieniä ja ketteriä kulkuneuvoja, joita voidaan ajaa lyhyellä vuorovälillä. Isompi raitiovaunukalusto ja sen vaatima ratageometria ei mahdu noille alueille. 

Esikaupunkiraitiovaunut taas hoitavat pitemmän matkan yhteyksiä. Helsingin raitiovaunuverkosta keskustasta Munkkiniemeen, Pikku-Huopalahteen ja Arabiaan menee varsin esikaupunkityyppisiä linjoja, esikaupunkityyppisille linjoille isompi kalusto ja sen vaatima geometria toimisi hyvin. Esikaupunkilinjat ovat keskustassa omimmillaan pääkaduilla. Isoille ja nopeille esikaupunkiratikoille hyvin sopivia katuja keskustassa ovat esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie ja Kaivokatu - Kaisaniemenkatu - Siltasaarenkatu.  

Esikaupunkityyppisten linjojen lisäämisessä keskustan katuverkkoon isona ongelmana on katuverkon ja pysäkkien kuormitus. Hyvin toimivat liikennevaloetuudet voidaan järjestää kun risteyksestä menee läpi 30 joukkoliikenneyksikköä tunnissa eli vuoroväli on noin neljä minuuttia suuntaansa. 

Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintien ja Kaivokadun risteyksestä menee ruuhkatuntina läpi noin 120 raitiovaunua ja kuutisenkymmentä bussia. Eli noin 180 yksikköä tunnissa. Mannerheimintien ja Helsinginkadun risteyksestä menee ruuhkatuntina läpi noin 90 raitiovaunua, ehkä 150 paikallisbussia ja pitemmän matkan linja-autot lisäksi. Arviolta 300 joukkoliikenneyksikköä. Noilla kuromituksilla hyviä liikennevaloetuuksia ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia järjestää.

Keskustan pysäkitkin täyttyvät, jos luodaan paljon uusia uusia linjoja eikä nykyisiä karsita. Nykyverkossa tehokkain tapa luoda tilaa esikaupunkiratikoille olisi siirtyä isoon kalustoon ja vähentää radikaalisti ratikkaliikennettä Kallioon, Ullanlinnaan, Punavuoreen, Katajanokalle ja Kruunuhakaan, tuo käytännössä tarkoittaisi sitä, että osa ratikkkalinjoista korvattaisiin busseilla. Tuo ei vaan vaikuta kovin realistiselta.

Nykyiseen rataverkkoon esikaupunkiratikat eivät siis mahdu ilman kantakaupungin ratikoiden radikaalia vähentämistä, muuta pitää keksiä. Jos kantakaupunkipalvelu halutaan ylläpitää, esikaupunkiratikoiden laajempi kehittäminen vaatii kokonaan uusia reittejä, jotka eivät käytä nykyverkon kuormitetuimpia osia tai vaihtoehtoisesti nykyisten kantakaupunkiratikoiden uudelleenreitittämistä pois esikaupunkiratikoiden tieltä.

----------


## Samppa

> Onneksi sentään ratikat houkuttelevat niin paljon matkustajia, että tuo kallis liikenteen järjestäminen voidaan kattaa lipputuloilla.


No nyt haluan tuohon kommenttiin faktaa. Onko todella niin, että raitiovaunuliikennettä voidaan pyörittää pelkästään lipputuloilla?

Jos näin on, niin sitä heti lisää ja paljon :Very Happy:

----------


## 339-DF

> No nyt haluan tuohon kommenttiin faktaa. Onko todella niin, että raitiovaunuliikennettä voidaan pyörittää pelkästään lipputuloilla?


Se vähän vaihtelee vuosittain, mutta suurin piirtein niin se menee. Tieto löytyy kustannusraporttia ja vuosikertomusta kaivelemalla.




> Jos näin on, niin sitä heti lisää ja paljon


Se vaan ei ole niin yksinkertaista. Jotta jatkossakin voisi pyörittää ratikkaliikennettä lipputuloilla, niin se edellyttää, että myös uudet ratikkalinjat saavat suhteessa yhtä paljon matkustajia kuin nykyiset. Eli ratikoita ei voi tehdä "minne vaan", vaan uuden ratikkalinjan perustamisen tulee perustua tarkkoihin ennusteisiin riittävän suurista matkustajamääristä.

Esim. Jätkäsaaressa matkustajia on, ennusteiden mukaan, pilvin pimein, joten se jopa parantaa kokonaistilannetta (vaikka ensimmäisinä vuosina, kun asukkaita ei vielä ole paljon, se taasen rasittaa taloutta).

Sen sijaan esim. ratikka ysi sellaisena tynkänä kuin se nyt on ainoastaan rasittaa ratikkaliikenteen taloutta. Mutta linjan jatkaminen Ilmalaan (ja sen sekä Keski-Pasilan ja konepaja-alueen rakentuminen + bussin 23 lopettaminen) nostavat kyllä ysin muun linjaston tasolle.

----------


## hylje

> No nyt haluan tuohon kommenttiin faktaa. Onko todella niin, että raitiovaunuliikennettä voidaan pyörittää pelkästään lipputuloilla?
> 
> Jos näin on, niin sitä heti lisää ja paljon


Ei se välttämättä toteudu, mutta raitioliikenteellähän on parhaat edellytykset keskisuuren liikennevirran palvelemiseen: kohtuulliset rakennuskustannukset, kyky sijoittua olemassaoleviin matkakohteisiin ja halvalla säädettävä yksikkökoko.

Rakennuskustannukset ovat merkittävät, mutta parhaimmillaan sen voi kuolettaa rutiininomaiseen katujen kunnostamiseen ja uusimiseen -- jos rata on odotettavissa riittävän aikaisin. Tämähän ei juuri onnistu täälläpäin, ei ainakaan tänään. Sopii silti huomioida, että bussitkin tarvitsevat normaalia tukevampaa katua, joka jää piilokustannukseksi.

Raitiovaunu sijoittuu helposti kadulle ja jopa kävelykadulle, jolloin vaunut voisi teoriassa viedä vaikka kauppakeskuksesta läpi toisin kuin polttomoottoribussit. Jälleen edellyttää kaukonäköistä suunnittelua, jotta kustannukset olisivat kohtuulliset.

Bussien kallis kapasiteettisäätö tuntuu kovaa Jokerilla ja kyllä muillakin ruuhkaisilla linjoilla kuten h58. Kun kustannukset matkustajaa kohti pysyvät suurinpiirtein samoina matkustajavirran kasvaessa -- lisäliikenne on uusia vaunuja kuljettajineen --, tuetun liikenteen kasvattaminen vain kasvattaa tuen määrää, jolloin tuulilasikuormia säännöllisesti vetävä linja ei saa pikaista kasvua. Raitiovaunuilla kustannukset voidaan pitää lähes vakiona riippumatta matkustajamäärästä vaunuja pidentämällä ja yhdistämällä, jolloin lisämatkustajat kasvattavat tulo-menosuhdetta ja näin kannattavuusrajaa voidaan lähestyä ja ennen pitkää ylittää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Perustavanlaatuinen kysymys on jo siinä, että raitioliikenne nähdään KSV:ssä keskustan jakelujärjestelmänä. Keskustan jakelujärjestelmänä toimiminen taas on ristiriidassa nopeiden esikaupunkiraitioteiden kanssa, koska vanhassa kantakaupungissa raitioteille ei millään saada omia kaistoja kaikkialle, jolloin verkolle tulee väistämättä vaunuja, jotka kulkevat milloin sattuu ja estävät siten esim. tehokkaat liikennevaloetuudet.


Voisiko tätä yrittää ratkaista sellaisena kompromissina, että pääväylistä (Mansku, Mäkelänkatu, Hämeentie) muodostettaisiin nopeat pikaväylät, joilta siivottaisiin pois kantakaupungin sisäiset linjat ja joilla ajettaisiin vain esikaupunkiliikennettä (ihan ydinkeskustaa lukuunottamatta).

Siis esimerkkinä Mansku: siivotaan 3 ja 7 Topeliuksenkadulle ja Runeberginkadulle hoitamaan jakeluroolia, pidetään Manskulla vain 4 ja 10. Vasta Lasipalatsilla ne liittyvät sitten keskustan jakeluverkkoon. Jos tällä tavalla saadaan pääväylä nykyistä nopeammaksi, voidaan sen linjoille hankkia pitkiä vaunuja ja haaroittaa linjat pohjoisessa vaikka Munkkiniemi / Munkkivuori / Konala / P-Haaga / E-Haaga jne.

Mäkelänkadulta ja Hämeentieltä 7 voidaan siivota Kalasatamaan, jolloin 1 (via Hämeentie) ja 6 liittyisivät muuhun verkkoon vasta Hakaniemen pysäkin eteläpuolella.

Ja kun pääväylät hoidetaan näin, niin samalla hyväksytään se, että ytimen liikenne on mitä on ja vaikkapa Bulevardilla tai Tehtaankadulla ei saada parannuksia aikaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitiovaunuilla kustannukset voidaan pitää lähes vakiona riippumatta matkustajamäärästä vaunuja pidentämällä ja yhdistämällä, jolloin lisämatkustajat kasvattavat tulo-menosuhdetta ja näin kannattavuusrajaa voidaan lähestyä ja ennen pitkää ylittää.


Tuokin on yksi niistä tehostamistoimista, jota meillä ei toteuteta. Pisimmät vaunut ajavat 1A:lla ja samalla 4 ja 10 ovat ääriään myöten täynnä. Miksi näin?  :Sad:

----------


## ess

> Sen sijaan esim. ratikka ysi sellaisena tynkänä kuin se nyt on ainoastaan rasittaa ratikkaliikenteen taloutta. Mutta linjan jatkaminen Ilmalaan (ja sen sekä Keski-Pasilan ja konepaja-alueen rakentuminen + bussin 23 lopettaminen) nostavat kyllä ysin muun linjaston tasolle.


Nykyinen tynkäysi on täysin turha eikä linjaa 17 olisi kannattanut sillä korvata eikä se sitä korvaakaan. Jo valmiiksi epäonnistuneen raitiolinjan rakentaminen oli typerää rahan haaskaamista. Jatkot Ilmalaan ja Merikadulle pitäisi toteuttaa periaatteella mitä nopeammin, sitä nopeammin.

Eiköhän suurin raitioliikenteen talouden rasittaja ole kuitenkin linja yksi. Matkustajia on ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella vain nimeksi. Tuostahan kannattaisi tehdä yksinomaan ruuhkalinja 1A ja senkin vuoroväliä harventaa rutkasti. Näin siis mikäli reittiä ei jatketa Pohjolanaukiolta esim. Ogelin asemalle. Telakan työntekijöitä vartenhan ykkönen on olemassa ja nyt kun telakalla ei juuri ole toimintaa niin ko. linjakin on kuihtunut. Kaupunki elää ja raitioliikenteenkin on elettävä sen mukana.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykyinen tynkäysi on täysin turha eikä linjaa 17 olisi kannattanut sillä korvata eikä se sitä korvaakaan. Jo valmiiksi epäonnistuneen raitiolinjan rakentaminen oli typerää rahan haaskaamista.


Kyllä se tietysti vähän näin on. Toki ysi parantaa Kallion palvelutasoa, ja onhan se tuonut ratikkaliikenteeseen raideliikennekertoimen ansiosta paljon enemmän matkustajia kuin mitä (pidemmällä) bussilinjalla 17 oli. Mutta ei se nykyisenlaisena ole kuitenkaan perusteltava investointi.




> Jatkot Ilmalaan ja Merikadulle pitäisi toteuttaa periaatteella mitä nopeammin, sitä nopeammin.


Juuri näin. Tynkäysiä voikin perustella juuri sen väliaikaisuudella, mutta väliaikaisuuden tulisi olla niin lyhyt kuin mahdollista.

Ilmalaa jarruttaa se, että Pasilansiltaa pitäisi leventää, jos ratikkaliikenne siellä lisääntyy.




> Eiköhän suurin raitioliikenteen talouden rasittaja ole kuitenkin linja yksi. Matkustajia on ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella vain nimeksi. Tuostahan kannattaisi tehdä yksinomaan ruuhkalinja 1A ja senkin vuoroväliä harventaa rutkasti. Näin siis mikäli reittiä ei jatketa Pohjolanaukiolta esim. Ogelin asemalle. Telakan työntekijöitä vartenhan ykkönen on olemassa ja nyt kun telakalla ei juuri ole toimintaa niin ko. linjakin on kuihtunut. Kaupunki elää ja raitioliikenteenkin on elettävä sen mukana.


Ykköstä pitäisi kehittää. Jostain syystä vaan HKL-Suy on tässä täysin haluton. Onhan ykkösen kehittäminen osana laajempaa Ratikka 2020 -suunnitelmaa, mutta kun nuo megasuunnitelmat eivät koskaan valmistu, niin sille soisi jonkun erillistarkastelun. En lähtisi suoralta kädeltä lopettamaan ykköstä, vaan tahtoisin, että lopettamisen vaihtoehtona tutkittaisiin parannusmahdollisuuksia.

Näin on kerran tehtykin, nimittäin 90-luvun puolivälissä Kanjo-projektissa. KSV ja HKL miettivät joko ykkösen lakkauttamista tai sen jatkamista bussin 55 päättärille Koskelaan. Jälkimmäinen osoittautui paremmaksi vaihtoehdoksi, mutta mitä sen jälkeen tapahtui? Ei mitään.  :Sad:

----------


## petteri

> Voisiko tätä yrittää ratkaista sellaisena kompromissina, että pääväylistä (Mansku, Mäkelänkatu, Hämeentie) muodostettaisiin nopeat pikaväylät, joilta siivottaisiin pois kantakaupungin sisäiset linjat ja joilla ajettaisiin vain esikaupunkiliikennettä (ihan ydinkeskustaa lukuunottamatta).


Mahtuuko ydinkeskustan pysäkeille merkittävästi lisää ratikoita? Vähän epäilen. Ja jos ajetaan vaikka 45 metrisillä vaunuilla pysäkkien yksikkökapasiteetti taitaa laskea, kun ilmeisesti vain yksi vaunu voi pysähtyä kerralla pysäkille. Kahdella 25 metrisellä vielä ajoittainen samanaikainen käyttö onnistuu, mutta 45 metrisillä taitaa tulla liíkaa häslinkiä pysäkillä, jos vaunuja on enemmän kuin yksi. Hidasjalkainen vanhus köpöttelee 35 metriä  minuutin. 

Toki on mahdollista ottaa käyttöön jonkinlaiset näyttötaulut, joista matkustajat näkevät missä ratikka pysähtyy, mutta se vaatii nykyistä paremmin toimivaa kulunseurantaa.

Vaikuttaa siltä, että merkittävä esikaupunkiliikenteen laajennus katuverkossa tarvitsee uusia kiskoja ja pysäkkejä ydinkeskustaan.

Katuverkkotason laajennuksen vaihtoehtona on löytää tilaa ratikoille esimerkiksi rautatiekuilusta tai rakentaa ns. Töölön metro ratikkatunnelina, josta on pääsy katuverkkoon Munkkiniemen, Ruskeasuon, Pohjois-Pasilan, Käpylän ja Viikin suuntiin ja liikennöidä Töölön metroa isoilla ratikoilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mahtuuko ydinkeskustan pysäkeille merkittävästi lisää ratikoita? Vähän epäilen.


No siis mun ajatushan oli nimen omaan päinvastainen, eli kun Manskulle ja Hämikselle jää vain 2 esikaupunkilinjaa kullekin (5 min vuorovälillä per linja) niin ratikoiden määrä laskee oleellisesti ja silloin saadaan tehokkaampia etuuksia (jolloin vaunut ei kulje peräkkäin).

Haaroilla esikaupunkilinjojen vuoroväli on 10 min jos joka linja haaroitetaan kahtia. Koska haarat eivät enää ole kantakaupunkialueella, niin se 10 min vuoroväli on helppo hyväksyä ja busseihin verrattuna se on itse asiassa usein jopa nykyistä tiheämpi.

----------


## Albert

> Haaroilla esikaupunkilinjojen vuoroväli on 10 min jos joka linja haaroitetaan kahtia. Koska haarat eivät enää ole kantakaupunkialueella, niin se 10 min vuoroväli on helppo hyväksyä ja busseihin verrattuna se on itse asiassa usein jopa nykyistä tiheämpi.


Tällaistahan sitä Euroopan raitiovaunukaupungeissa näkee.
Meillä taas kolmonen ja ysi taitavat ajaa edelleenkin yhteisen osuuden peräkkäin "kuin köyhän talon porsaat". Kantakaupunkia, mutta eikö supertietokoneiden aikakaudella pystyisi tuollaisenkin järjestämään?

----------


## 339-DF

> Meillä taas kolmonen ja ysi taitavat ajaa edelleenkin yhteisen osuuden peräkkäin "kuin köyhän talon porsaat". Kantakaupunkia, mutta eikö supertietokoneiden aikakaudella pystyisi tuollaisenkin järjestämään?


Ei pysty, sillä nykyinen systeemi HKL:n mielestä on parempi.

Periaate on HKL:ssä mielestäni oikea, eli minimoidaan päättäriajat ja ajetaan niin tiheää liikennettä kuin käytettävissä olevalla vaunumäärällä voidaan. Kannatan tätä siksi, että Helsingissä on totuttu tiheisiin vuoroväleihin ja niinpä ratikkamatkustaja ei tutki aikatauluja vaan menee pysäkille satunnaisesti. Silloin vuoroväli on suoraan verrannollinen odotusaikaan.

Kuitenkin tuon periaatteen orjallinen noudattaminen johtaa sitten koomisiin tilanteisiin, kuten juuri linjoilla 3 ja 9. Tässä pitäisi muistaa, ettei ole olemassa sadan prosentin sääntöä, eli juuri nyt olisi syytä tehdä poikkeus ja ajaa molempia linjoja samalla vuorovälillä ja tahdistaa ne niin kuin sanot. Se olikin aluksi tarkoitus, mutta kun vuoroväliä ei saada samaksi niin tahdistus ei onnistu.

Voi kun Kaivokadun ja Manskun valot saataisiin sujuvammiksi. Niillähän tuokin ratkeaisi, saisi ysille tasaisen 9 min vuorovälin kuten kolmosella on.

----------


## Albert

> Ykköstä pitäisi kehittää. Jostain syystä vaan HKL-Suy on tässä täysin haluton. Onhan ykkösen kehittäminen osana laajempaa Ratikka 2020 -suunnitelmaa, mutta kun nuo megasuunnitelmat eivät koskaan valmistu, niin sille soisi jonkun erillistarkastelun. En lähtisi suoralta kädeltä lopettamaan ykköstä, vaan tahtoisin, että lopettamisen vaihtoehtona tutkittaisiin parannusmahdollisuuksia.


Mikäänhän ei olisi helpompaa kuin muuttaa Mäkelänkadun rata "pikaraitiotieksi" täysin etuuksin ja karsia pari "turhaa" pysäkkiä. Muutama iso risteys on. Mutta jos vaunuja tulee vaikka 10 min välein, niin ei varmaan suurta haittaa. Jos vielä Sturenkatu - Brahenkatu - jne on kunnon etuudet, niin äkkiä ollaan keskustassa ykkösellä. Tietenkin, että matkustajia on, edellytyksellä, että liikennöinti on ma- su mielekkäin vuorovälein.
Sittenpä voisi ykköstä vielä jatkaa vaikka Oulunkylään Jokeria helssaamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikäänhän ei olisi helpompaa kuin muuttaa Mäkelänkadun rata "pikaraitiotieksi" täysin etuuksin ja karsia pari "turhaa" pysäkkiä. Muutama iso risteys on. Mutta jos vaunuja tulee vaikka 10 min välein, niin ei varmaan suurta haittaa. Jos vielä Sturenkatu - Brahenkatu - jne on kunnon etuudet, niin äkkiä ollaan keskustassa ykkösellä. Tietenkin, että matkustajia on, edellytyksellä, että liikennöinti on ma- su mielekkäin vuorovälein.
> Sittenpä voisi ykköstä vielä jatkaa vaikka Oulunkylään Jokeria helssaamaan.


Puolet vuoroista Koskelantietä ja Oulunkyläntietä jokerille, toinen puoli Pohjolankatua ja Mäkitorpantietä jokerille. Molemmat voi päättyä Oulunkylään tai toinen jatkaa jokeria pitkin Veräjämäkeen. Ja vuoroväliksi 5 min, haaroilla 10. Saisi paljon busseja korvattua.

Jos Munkkiniemen aukion risteykseen saa nollaviiveet neloselle (vuoroväli 5 min) niin kyllä ne saa myös Koskelantien ristetykseen ykköselle. Ja Mäkelänkadulle varova-valot suojateiden kohdalle. Johan kulkee!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Perustavanlaatuinen kysymys on jo siinä, että raitioliikenne nähdään KSV:ssä keskustan jakelujärjestelmänä. Keskustan jakelujärjestelmänä toimiminen taas on ristiriidassa nopeiden esikaupunkiraitioteiden kanssa, koska vanhassa kantakaupungissa raitioteille ei millään saada omia kaistoja kaikkialle, jolloin verkolle tulee väistämättä vaunuja, jotka kulkevat milloin sattuu ja estävät siten esim. tehokkaat liikennevaloetuudet.


Nelivuotisen lautakuntakauden ja muun KSV:n tuntemuksen perustella olen kyllä täysin vastakkaisessa käsityksessä tässä.

Katsotaanpa aikaa 1020 vuotta taaksepäin. KSV on suunnitellut ja ajanut läpi ensimmäisen toteutuvan esikaupunkiratikan Laajasaloon HKL:n sinnikkäästä vastustelusta huolimatta. KSV suunnitteli raitiotiet myös kantakaupungin reunoille Pikku-Huopalahteen, Pasilaan ja Arabiaan.

KSV on kaavoittanut ratikan myös Viikkiin, mutta HKL:ssä sinne haaveillaan vain metroa. KSV on ajanut Raidejokeria, viimeisimmässä HKL:n unelmapaperissa osa sitäkin pitäisi tehdä metrona. Raidejokeri keksittiin kyllä HKL:ssä 1980-luvun lopussa, mutta HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja pani hankkeen hyllylle 20 vuodeksi. Menneisyydestä löytyy myös KANJO, jossa suunniteltiin raitioliikenteen laajentamista ja palvelutason kehittämistä. Paperi tehtiin KSV:ssä.

Toki KSV on pitänyt yllä myös keskustaratikkaa. Ratikka on itsestäänselvä liikenneväline keskustan laajennuksissa Jätkässä, Hernesaaressa ja Kalasatamassa. Siitä huolimatta, että HKL on pannut hanttiin näissäkin esittämällä busseja Jätkään.

Niinsanottu valoetuusjärjestelmä lienee ensisijaisesti HKL:n kontolla, vaikka KSV hoitaa ja maksaa hankinnat, koska kysymys on erottamattomasta osasta kaupungin koko liikennevalojärjestelmää. KSV:ssä on ollut kiinnostusta ja halua todellisiin valoetuuksiin, mutta HKL on pitänyt kiinni siitä, että järjestelmä rajoittaa raitioliikenteen nopeutta.

KSV:n päätäntävallassa ei ole vaunukoko eivätkä aikataulut. Liikennevaloetuuksia on mahdoton järjestää minuutin vuorovälillä. Poliitikot puolestaan eivät hyväksy ajatusta pikkukatujen risteysten sulkemisesta autoilta, jotta pääkadun liikennettä ja valoja olisi helpompi hallita. Käsittääkseni HKL ei ole tällaista vaatinut, vaan HKL:n ratkaisu tähän on tunnelissa kulkeva metro, joka rakennetaan ehkä 30 vuoden kuluttua.

HKL:ssä on veri osittain vaihtunut, joten toivon että edellä kuvaamani jäisi vain historian kuvaukseksi ja tulevaisuus olisi toinen. Ehkä HKL:n sisällä siltä jo näyttääkin. Siksi olenkin iloinen kommentistasi, jos nyt näyttää siltä että ongelma ei ole enää HKL:ssä. Mahdotontahan on arvioida sitä aikaa, jota ei itse ole nähnyt.




> HKL:n suunnitteluyksikköä raitioliikenteen korkea kustannustaso selvästi harmittaa. Yritykset vaikuttaa kustannustasoon ovat epäonnistuneet.


Tähän on olemassa selkeät ja maailmalla koetut keinot: suurehko vaunukoko, kahden vaunun junat, vakiotahtiaikataulu ja todelliset liikenne-etuudet. HKL on tilaaja, joka kertoo mitä se haluaa. Rv-yksikkö on tuottaja, joka tuottaa mitä tilataan. Ja molempien päätökset siunaa sama johtokunta/lautakunta.

Raitiovaunukalustoa ei voi muutta kovin nopeasti. Jos pitkäjänteinen toiminta suunnittelussa on tähdännyt 40 vuotta metron rakentamiseen ja raitioliikenteen supistamiseen tai enintään ennallaan pitämiseen, ei ole syytä odottaa suuria tuloksia. Tarkoitan tällä sitä, että HKL suostui hankkimaan Nr-vaunuja 1970-luvulla sitä varten, ettei raitioliikennettä olisi pystytty lakkauttamaan olemassa olleen vaunukaluston elinaikana. Sen jälkeen poliitikot halusivat raitioliikenteestä pysyvän, ja HKL suostui siihen näivettämällä sen kantakaupunkiin.




> Suunnitteluyksikössä on sitten lähdetty epätoivoiselle linjalle keksiä vaihtoehtoja ratikoille ja nyt myös VR:n lähiliikenteelle. Kuten arvata saattaa, niin nämä vaihtoehdot eivät ole toteutuneet.


20 vuotta sitten KANJO ei kelvannut. Miksi nyt julkaistaan epärealistisia metrounelmia tai taitamattomasti tehtyjä johdinautosuunnitelmia? Ehkä HSL vihdoin tekee realistisen ja tässä päivässä elävän joukkoliikenteen kehittämissuunnitelman, jossa käytetään välineenä myös nykyaikaisia raitioteitä. HLJ-työ on menossa, joko siinä näkyy jotain?

Kaavoitusvalta säilyy toki edelleen kunnissa, Helsingissä KSV:llä. Liikennöintinopeus on ainoa asia, joka ei ole pelkästään HKL/HSL:n hallinnassa, ja se on keskeinen raitioliikenteen kustannusten kasvattaja tällä hetkellä. Mutta jos HKL/HSL päättää omalta osaltaan HLJ:ssä, että megainvestointien sijasta panostetaan välittömästi kaikkiin joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamistoimiin, myös raitioliikenteessä, niin en epäile, etteikö asia Helsingissäkin toteudu. Tähän astihan HKL ei ole piitannut siitä, että raitiovaunut pysähtyvät 1,5 kertaa niin usein kuin niillä on pysäkkejä kun bussiliikenteessä vastaava luku on 0,84. Tämä luku vaikuttaa suurin piirtein suoraan liikennöntikustannuksiin.

Antero

PS: Tätä historiaa voi lukea enemmän Helsinki-sivultani Kaupunkiliikenne.netistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> KSV on suunnitellut ja ajanut läpi ensimmäisen toteutuvan esikaupunkiratikan Laajasaloon HKL:n sinnikkäästä vastustelusta huolimatta. KSV suunnitteli raitiotiet myös kantakaupungin reunoille Pikku-Huopalahteen, Pasilaan ja Arabiaan.


Nämä kaikki perustuvat keskustaratikan konseptille. Laajasaloonhan on edelleen pitkän tähtäyksen vaihtoehtona pikaraitiotie. Edes uusia raitioteitä ei siis tehdä pikaraitiotietasoisiksi, vaan esim. ysi menee autojen ruuhkissa uusilla osuuksillaan. Tässä juuri KSV:n rooli on merkittävä.




> Siitä huolimatta, että HKL on pannut hanttiin näissäkin esittämällä busseja Jätkään.


Totta kai HKL panee hanttiin keskustaratikan laajennuksissa, jos sama liikenne saadaan tuotettua selvästi edullisemmin busseilla. Kukaan ei joudu ajattelemaan kokonaisuutta ja KSV voi siksi tuijottaa vain raideliikenteen tuomaa houkuttelevuutta alueelle ja HKL taas liikennöintikustannuksia.




> Niinsanottu valoetuusjärjestelmä lienee ensisijaisesti HKL:n kontolla, vaikka KSV hoitaa ja maksaa hankinnat, koska kysymys on erottamattomasta osasta kaupungin koko liikennevalojärjestelmää.


KSV päättää, kuinka tehokkaat valoetuudet se tekee. Ymmärrän toki, että siellä katsotaan liikenteen kokonaisuutta eikä nykyisessä liikenneympäristössä ole kokonaisuuden kannalta mielekästä antaa yhtä voimakkaita etuuksia kuin jossakin muualla.




> KSV:n päätäntävallassa ei ole vaunukoko eivätkä aikataulut.


Eivät, nämä ovat ainakin tällä hetkellä liikenteen operaattorin päätäntävallassa. Liikenteen operaattorilla taas ei ole intressiä muuttaa em. asioita.




> HKL on tilaaja, joka kertoo mitä se haluaa. Rv-yksikkö on tuottaja, joka tuottaa mitä tilataan. Ja molempien päätökset siunaa sama johtokunta/lautakunta.


Ongelma on ehkä osaksi siinä, että HKL on sekä tilaaja että tuottaja. Silloin ei synny aitoa tilaaja - tuottaja -asetelmaa, vaan liikenne voidaan suunnitella tuotantolähtöisesti. Jos tilaaja on eri mieltä kuin tuottaja, niin yhteinen johto voi määrätä tilaajan luopumaan vaatimuksistaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Nämä kaikki perustuvat keskustaratikan konseptille. Laajasaloonhan on edelleen pitkän tähtäyksen vaihtoehtona pikaraitiotie. Edes uusia raitioteitä ei siis tehdä pikaraitiotietasoisiksi, vaan esim. ysi menee autojen ruuhkissa uusilla osuuksillaan. Tässä juuri KSV:n rooli on merkittävä.


On sääli, että tilanne KSV:ssä on niin ristiriitainen. Sielläkin on liian monta kokkia keittämässä ratikkasoppaa. Eli ratikoista kyllä pidetään ja niitä halutaan, mutta ei ymmärretä, että nykyaikainen rv-liikenne tarvitsee omat väylät, joille on pakko löytää tilaa, ja mielellään edes suht koht suorat kadut. Kalasataman ratikka kääntyy jok'ikisestä mahdollisesta kadunkulmasta, mitä tiukemmin, sen parempi. Samoin tekee ysi konepaja-alueella: ensin tiukasti AKK:lta Traverssikujalle ja sitten taas tiukasti Teollisuuskadulle, heti kohta ylös Jämsänkadulle. Jos alueen suunnittelussa olisi aidosti otettu ratikat huomioon, niin ysi olisi voinut kääntyä AKK:lta suoraan Jämsänkadun suuntaiselle kadulle, mikä olisi lisännyt sen omaa kaistaosuutta ja vähentänyt kääntyilemistä selkeästi.

Jätkässäkin arkitehti oli yhtäkkiä saanut päähänsä yhdistää ratikat ja autot Välimerenkadulla puiston kohdalla (vastoin lautakunnan aiempaa päätöstä), jotta saisi katua kapeammaksi. Siihen oli sitten lautakunnan erikseen puututtava ja sekin asia korjattava. Miksei arkkitehtejä voi kouluttaa joukkoliikenneasioihin?

Odotan kauhulla, millaisia ratikkaratoja Laajasalon arkkitehti keksii piirtää. Itä-Helsingin arkkitehdillä ratikkakokemusta ei ole sitäkään vähää kuin kantakaupungin aluesuunnittelijoilla.




> Eivät, nämä ovat ainakin tällä hetkellä liikenteen operaattorin päätäntävallassa. Liikenteen operaattorilla taas ei ole intressiä muuttaa em. asioita.


Sekä aikataulujen suunnittelu että kalustokoko pitäisi heti siirtää tilaajan päättämiksi asioiksi, kuten bussiliikenteessä. Uskon, että HSL:n aikana näin tulee käymään, kun organisaatiot ovat selkeästi eri.

Tilaajan kynnys esittää vaatimuksia toivottavasti alenee, jolloin tilanne muistuttaa bussipuolta sikäli, että tilaaja suunnittelee jonkun linjan liikenteen (aikatauluineen ja kalustomäärityksineen (tietysti sen puitteissa millaista kalustoa on käytettävissä)) ja sitten ilmoittaa operaattorille, mitä aikoo siltä tilata. Periaatteessa ihan sama malli kuin bussipuolella, mutta kilpailutus puuttuu kun operaattoreita on vain yksi.

----------


## late-

> Katsotaanpa aikaa 1020 vuotta taaksepäin. KSV on suunnitellut ja ajanut läpi ensimmäisen toteutuvan esikaupunkiratikan Laajasaloon HKL:n sinnikkäästä vastustelusta huolimatta.


Kuitenkin Laajasalossa tuo esikaupunkiratikka on vaarassa joutua muun liikenteen sekaan heti Koirasaarentieltä poistuessaan ja keskustassakin se joutuu luovimaan enemmän tai vähemmän muun liikenteen seassa Liisankadulla. Ydinkeskustan rataverkko on myös nykyjärjestelyin välityskykynsä rajoilla eikä KSV:tä tosiasiassa tunnu huolettavan sen nopeustaso. Puheet ovat yhtä, mutta tekojakin pitäisi olla niiden tueksi.




> KSV:ssä on ollut kiinnostusta ja halua todellisiin valoetuuksiin, mutta HKL on pitänyt kiinni siitä, että järjestelmä rajoittaa raitioliikenteen nopeutta.


Ehkä on parempi, etten sano tähän mitään.




> KSV:n päätäntävallassa ei ole vaunukoko eivätkä aikataulut.


Tähän väitteeseen nähden kummallisen äänekkäitä protesteja alkoi KSV:n suunnalta kuulua, kun piti selvittää pysäkkien pidentämistä. Melkoisen väännön takana oli 30 metrin vaunujen tarvitseman tilan selvittäminen. Multippeliajoa on turha edes ehdottaa.

Aikatauluista päättää tällä hetkellä liikenteen tuottaja, mutta tilanne on muuttumassa.




> HKL on tilaaja, joka kertoo mitä se haluaa. Rv-yksikkö on tuottaja, joka tuottaa mitä tilataan.


Teoriassa. Käytännössä RV-yksiköllä on varsin suuri sananvalta moniin asioihin eikä muutoksia aina katsota hyvällä.

----------


## late-

> Tähän on olemassa selkeät ja maailmalla koetut keinot: suurehko vaunukoko, kahden vaunun junat, vakiotahtiaikataulu ja todelliset liikenne-etuudet.


Näille kannattanee uhrata oma viestinsä.

Merkittävänä ongelmana näissä lääkkeissä ovat "Helsingin eritysolosuhteet". Risteysväli on meillä hyvin lyhyt eikä sen pidentäminen ilmeisesti käy päinsä. Tästä syystä aidosti pitkien junien tarvitsemat pysäkit eivät tahdo mahtua kaduille ja voimakkaita valoetuuksia on vaikeaa toteuttaa. Tilanne olisi varsin erilainen, jos pikkukatujen risteyksistä pääväylillä kiellettäisiin vasemmalle kääntyminen.

Kahden vaunun junissa perusperiaatteena pitäisi luonnollisesti olla vain yksi vaunu pysäkillä kerrallaan. Raitioliikenteen nykyisen liikennevolyymin kanssa tämä tietysti onnistuu, jos tuplataan vuorovälit yhdistämällä aina kaksi vaunua. Samalla kuitenkin palvelutaso kärsii aika lailla. Lisäksi poistuisi mahdollisuus haaroittaa nykyisiä linjoja, joten raitioverkoston laajentaminen vaikeutuisi. Uusia linjojakaan ei voisi kovin montaa perustaa, koska pysäkit ruuhkautuisivat nopeasti uudelleen. 

Yhden linjan pitäisi siis voida palvella montaa aluetta, mutta kaupunkimme on täynnä pussinperiä ja uudetkin ratikka-alueet (Pikku-Huopalahti ja Arabianranta) on suunniteltu sellaisiksi. Ratikkahan olisi vaarallinen, jos se pääsisi sujuvasti asuinalueen läpi.

Teoreettiset kapasiteettilaskelmat ovat yhtä, mutta käytännön tasolla Helsingissä ydinkeskustan raitioteiden kapasiteetti on eri tekijöiden summana lähes täysin käytössä. Parannuksia on mahdollista tehdä, mutta ne eivät ole aivan helppoja ja edellyttäisivät kokonaisvaltaista ja kattavaa visioita raitioverkoston järjestelyistä. Joiltakin osin laskennallista palvelutasoa pitäisi myös heikentää nykyisestä (vuorotarjonta), joskin käytännön palvelutaso olisi varmaankin yhtä hyvä tai parempi kuin nyt. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa päällekkäisen bussiliikenteen karsinta, joka heikentää kokonaisvuorotarjontaa, mutta selkeyttää järjestelmää matkustajan kannalta.

Saksaan verrattuna yksi erityinen haaste meillä on muuten bussien kaukoliikenne. Saksassa ei yleensä yhdistellä ratikka- ja bussikaistoja kuin joillekin todella leveille väylille. Meillä kaukoliikenne pakottaisi säilyttämään bussikaistat, vaikka miten poistettaisiin päällekkäisiä kaupunkilinjoja. Ilman bussikaistoja raitioteille olisi paljon helpompaa saada riittävästi tilaa ja moni nykyinen ongelmapaikka ratkeaisi.

Toisen haasteen muodostavat pyörätiet, jotka nykyisin pitäisi saada jokaiselle väylälle. Nekin kilpailevat samasta tilasta kuin raitiotiet. Meillähän sekä jalkakäytävät että pyörätiet ovat varsin leveitä Keski-Eurooppaan verrattuna. Ilmeisesti osin siksi, että kevyt liikenne pääsisi ohi jalkakäytäville jatkuvasti pysäköivistä ajoneuvoista. Tästä pysäköinnistä HKL ei sentään liene vastuussa?

----------


## vristo

Edellisistä erittäin asiantuntevista ja mielenkiintoisista viesteistä päätellen todellisuus ja "haaveet" ovat usein varsin kaukana toisistaan. 

Mutta tosiasioiden kanssa on elettävä ja maailmassa on todella muutakin kuin raitiotiet. Aika tyylikästä palauttaa ajatuksiamme hieman maanpinnalle ja tuntuukin, että asiaansa jotenkin uskovat, mutta siitä kuitenkin leipänsä saavat, joutuvat usein taistelemaan melkoisia tuulimyllyjä vastaan. Ei ihme, että siinä sitten voisi jopa turhautua ja lopulta vain tehdä sen työnsä ilman sen kummempaa merkitystä. Pyörii se liikenne siellä kuitenkin jotenkin.

----------


## petteri

> Teoreettiset kapasiteettilaskelmat ovat yhtä, mutta käytännön tasolla Helsingissä ydinkeskustan raitioteiden kapasiteetti on eri tekijöiden summana lähes täysin käytössä.


Raitioliikenteen lisääminen katutasossa näyttää vaativan systeemin pullonkaulojen aukaisemista ja kapasiteetin lisäämistä ydinkeskustassa. Nykyliikennöinnillä ja radoilla jo Laajasalo, Jätkäsaari ja Kalasatama käytännössä ylikuormittavat kriittisen rataverkon. Jos kapasiteettia ei saada lisää ratikkalinjojen jatkot Jokerillekin ovat vaarassa jäädä toteutumatta.

Tälläisiä kriiittisen kapasiteetin lisäämisvaihtoehtoja on.

*Pullonkaula nro 1. Hakaniemi - Kaivokatu -  Erottaja*.

Raitioverkon vaikein väli kehittää, Pitkäsilta vaikuttaa ainoalta käyttökelpoiselta reitiltä Hakaniemeen. Välillä on vain yksi kunnon raidepari. Kruunuhaan lenkki on isommille ratikoille sopimaton, mutkainen, hidas ja lisäksi ihmisten liikennetarpeet kohdistuvat varsin voimakkaasti rautatieaseman ympäristöön sekä Kamppiin. Laajasalon ja Kalasataman ratikat uhkaavat ruuhkauttaa Hakaniemi - Erottaja välin vielä nykyistäkin pahemmin.

Yhtenä vaihtoehtona tuon sumpun helpottamiseen minulla tulee mieleen Varsapuistikon pysäkin poisto, radan siirtäminen Siltasaarenkadun länsireunaan  ja uuden radan rakentaminen linjalle Vilhonkatu - Mikonkatu - Etelä-Esplanaadi-  Erottaja. Tuo vaatii Mikonkadun kävelykadun muuttamisen raitiovaunukaduksi.  Muitakin nelipysäkkivaihtoehtoja löytyy. 

*Pullonkaula nro 2. Mannerheimintie välillä Kaivokatu - Tukholmankatu*

Tätä sumppua on helpompi väljentää, rakennetaan reitti Laivurinrinne -Fredrikinkatu - Arkadiankatu- Runeberginkatu - Topeliuksenkatu - Haartmaninkatu, josta on yhteys Tukholmankadulle ja Nordenskiöldinkadulle. Raitiovaunukiskojen siirtämistä Mannerheimintien itäreunaan välillä Arkadiankatu- Helsinginkatu ja radan rakentamista Vauhtitielle kannattaa myös selvittää.

*Pullonkaula nro 3. Kaivokatu - Simonkatu - Urho Kekkosenkatu* 

Tämä ei ole vielä mikään sumppu, mutta Jätkäsaari tuo kuormitusta ja jos pullonkaulat 1 ja 2 avataan ja siirretään liikennettä itäisille reiteille itä -länsi suuntaakin tarvitaan lisäkapasiteettia. Tätä sumppua voidaan helpottaa rakentamalla esimerkiksi reitti Kaivokatu - Postikatu - Arkadiankatu.
*
Lisätoimenpide*

Sumppujen aukaisemisen lisäksi ydinkeskustan kapasiteettia voidaan parantaa päättämällä rautatielinjoja Rautatientorille, Elielinaukiolle tai Narinkkatorille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nämä kaikki perustuvat keskustaratikan konseptille. Laajasaloonhan on edelleen pitkän tähtäyksen vaihtoehtona pikaraitiotie. Edes uusia raitioteitä ei siis tehdä pikaraitiotietasoisiksi, vaan esim. ysi menee autojen ruuhkissa uusilla osuuksillaan. Tässä juuri KSV:n rooli on merkittävä.


Minustakin ongelmana on, ettei ratikkaa osata tehdä oikealla tavalla myöskään KSV:ssä. Mutta historia osoittaa minusta kiistatta, että KSV:ssä on sentään ollut ratikan laajentamiseen halua toisin kuin metroon keskittyneessä HKL:ssä. Tiedän kyllä, että ei KSV:ssäkään asia ole täysin ristiriidaton. Arkkitehdit vastustivat jyrkästi Laajasalon ratikkaa kun KSV:n liikennesuunnittelu sellaista sinne tahtoi. Minusta tämä oli aika selkeästi henkilökysymys. Kun aluesuunnittelusta vastaava arkkitehti haluaa ratikan, se hoituu, mutta jos ei halua, tulee vaikeuksia.

Mutta osoitan sormellani takaisin HKL:n suuntaan siinä, miksi ratikkaa ei osata suunnitella oikein. Laajasaloa edelleen esimerkkinä käyttäen, HKL:stä ei ollut asiassa mitään apua, ainoastaan haittaa. Kun KSV:ssä suunniteltiin ratikkaa, HKL teki metroesityksiä. KSV:n tehtäväksi tuli korjata metrosuunnitelmien virheitä osoittaakseen, että ratikka on oikea ratkaisu. Ja kun metron kanssa ei pärjätty, alettiin HKL:stä esittää busseja.

Jos HKL ei ole halunnut vuosikymmeniin kehittää raitiotietä vaan on jäädyttänyt sen 1950-luvun tasolle, miten voi odottaa, että KSV kykenisi pysymään kehityksessä ja arkkitehdit tietäisivät, mitä nykyaikainen ratikka edellyttää ja tarjoaa kaavoitukselle? Ei mitenkään! Missä on raitiotien suunnittelukäsikirja kaavoittajille ja kenen se pitäisi tehdä? HKL:n näkökulmasta sellaista ei tarvita, kun kerran visiona on, ettei raitioliikenne laajene. Ja kun alkuperäinen tavoite oli lopettaa ratikat vuoteen 2000, eihän verkkoa edes tarvitse kehittää. Miksi siis pitäisi neuvoa KSV:lle, miten voidaan pidentää pysäkkejä ja järjestää valoetuuksia.




> Totta kai HKL panee hanttiin keskustaratikan laajennuksissa, jos sama liikenne saadaan tuotettua selvästi edullisemmin busseilla. Kukaan ei joudu ajattelemaan kokonaisuutta ja KSV voi siksi tuijottaa vain raideliikenteen tuomaa houkuttelevuutta alueelle ja HKL taas liikennöintikustannuksia.


Raitio- ja bussiliikenteen kustannukset ovat HKL:n, ei KSV:n hanskassa. Mitä HKL on tehnyt asian korjaamiseksi? Ei ole tullut ohjeistusta KSV:lle siitä, miten ratikka pitää suunnitella, jotta se on nopea ja siten kustannukset mahdollisimman alhaiset.

Kaupungin kannalta kokonaisuus on tietenkin ratkaiseva. Turussa raitioliikenne lopetettiin, kun sitä kokonaisuutta ei ajateltu. Johdinautoselvitys osoittaa, että sama meno jatkuu 50 vuotta myöhemmin Helsingissä, kun bussikaistat ovat ilmaisia ja raiteet kalliita.

Kun muutama vuosi sitten huomasin, että HKL:n raitioliikennehän kattaa kaikesta huolimatta lipputuloilla liikennöintikulunsa, pääsin asiasta puhutteluun. HKL:n mielestä ei ollut sopivaa puhua ratikan edullisuudesta, koska ratikan piti olla kaikkein kalleinta, metron halvinta ja bussit siinä välissä. Se oli virallinen totuus, joka palveli silloin HKL:n intressejä. Pitihän saada metropäätökset Espooseen, Töölön ja Laajasaloon.

Korostan, että kun kirjoitan HKL:stä, tosiasiassa on tietenkin kysymys henkilöistä, jotka sen HKL:n kannan ja tavoitteen päättävät omilla valinnoillaan. Minun aikananai henkilöt ovat vaihtuneet pariinkin kertaan. Tulevaisuutta eli sitä, mitä nykyiset henkilöt ajattelevat ja tekevät ei vielä voi arvostella, kun sitä tuloksia ei vielä ole nähty. Kirjoitan menneisyydestä siksi, että siitä voitaisiin ottaa opiksi  jos vain halutaan.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta historia osoittaa minusta kiistatta, että KSV:ssä on sentään ollut ratikan laajentamiseen halua toisin kuin metroon keskittyneessä HKL:ssä.


Näin on kyllä, mutta ei se mielestäni ole mikään meriitti KSV:lle, kun kerran ratikkaa halutaan laajentaa vanhentuneen konseptin mukaan.




> Mutta osoitan sormellani takaisin HKL:n suuntaan siinä, miksi ratikkaa ei osata suunnitella oikein.


HKL:llä on selvitetty raitioliikenteen tehostamista, mutta toimenpiteiden toteuttaminen on vaikeaa, jos aina on joku osapuoli vastustamassa ja hyödyt realisoituisivat kunnolla vain toteuttamalla useita eri toimenpiteitä, joista osa olisi poliittisesti vaikeita. HKL tai KSV ei kumpikaan yksinään pysty ratkaisemaan ongelmaa.

----------


## late-

> Missä on raitiotien suunnittelukäsikirja kaavoittajille ja kenen se pitäisi tehdä? HKL:n näkökulmasta sellaista ei tarvita, kun kerran visiona on, ettei raitioliikenne laajene.


Täytynee tunnustaa, että kyseinen dokumentti makaa keskentekoisena työtietokoneellani. Alkuperäisestä aikataulusta se on nyt vuoden verran myöhässä, koska kiireellisemmät työt ovat ajaneet ohi. Etenee kuitenkin vähän kerrallaan kohti jotain valmiimpaa.

----------


## petteri

> Näin on kyllä, mutta ei se mielestäni ole mikään meriitti KSV:lle, kun kerran ratikkaa halutaan laajentaa vanhentuneen konseptin mukaan.


Kun laajennuksissa on kyse Jätkäsaaresta, Laajasalosta ja Kalasatamassa nykyinen kantakauounkiratikkakonsepti ei ole varsinaisesti huono eikäi vanhentunut. Nykyinen konsepti vaan maksimoi palvelutasoa nopeuden, verkoston ruuhkautumisen ja liikennöinnin hinnan kustannuksella. Kun ollaan lähellä keskustaa nykykonsepti tarjoaa hyvän palvelutason. Ikävä kyllä vaan nykyinen konsepti ei mahdollista raitiovaunujen viemistä kauemmaksi esikaupunkeihin. Ja kriittinen rataverkkokin on tukkeutumassa yhä pahemmin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Näin on kyllä, mutta ei se mielestäni ole mikään meriitti KSV:lle, kun kerran ratikkaa halutaan laajentaa vanhentuneen konseptin mukaan.


Totta. Mutta Anteron pointti taisi olla, että jonkun myös pitäisi opettaa KSV:lle, millainen se moderni ratikka oikein on, jotta arkkitehti osaisi sellaista suunnitella. Arkkitehtihan ei voi suunnitella modernia ratikkaa, jos se tietää ja tuntee vaan nämä Helsingin nykyiset ratikat.

Se, onko opetustehtävä HKL:n vastuulla, onkin sitten eri juttu. Luulenpa, että jos HKL:ssä olisi keskitytty tasapuolisemmin eri liikennemuotoihin eikä vaan painotettu metroa, niin HKL olisi ottanut asian vastuulleen ja tilanne olisi tänä päivänä parempi.

Arkkitehti tai liikennesuunnittelija ei välttämättä edes ymmärrä, että oppia tarvitaan ja sitä voisi hakea vaikka ulkomailtakin, jos ei kukaan (HKL) ole kertonut hänelle, että Helsingin nykyinen ratikkakonsepti on vanhentunut.




> Täytynee tunnustaa, että kyseinen dokumentti makaa keskentekoisena työtietokoneellani. Alkuperäisestä aikataulusta se on nyt vuoden verran myöhässä, koska kiireellisemmät työt ovat ajaneet ohi. Etenee kuitenkin vähän kerrallaan kohti jotain valmiimpaa.


Hieno juttu että se on työn alla! Tämä osoittaa, että HKL:ssä ja toivottavasti ensi vuonna myös HSL:ssä uudet tuulet pääsevät puhaltamaan ja ratikkasuunnitteluunkin panostetaan. Parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan.

Mä toivon, että ratasuunnittelun käsikirja, tai millä nimellä se sitten kulkeekaan, ehtisi valmiiksi niin, että jo Laajasalon ja Ilmalan liikennesuunnittelijat ja arkkitehdit pääsisivät sen pohjalta suunnittelemaan kunnollista rataa. Mahtaako onnistua?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Merkittävänä ongelmana näissä lääkkeissä ovat "Helsingin eritysolosuhteet". Risteysväli on meillä hyvin lyhyt eikä sen pidentäminen ilmeisesti käy päinsä. Tästä syystä aidosti pitkien junien tarvitsemat pysäkit eivät tahdo mahtua kaduille ja voimakkaita valoetuuksia on vaikeaa toteuttaa. Tilanne olisi varsin erilainen, jos pikkukatujen risteyksistä pääväylillä kiellettäisiin vasemmalle kääntyminen.


Tämä on niitä asioita, joista KSV:n sisälläkin on erimielisyyksiä. Ja sen lisäksi on poliittinen valta, joka on varsin vahvasti autopuolueen asialla. Tosin olen nähnyt myös TKK:n opetuksessa moitittavan autoilua rajoittavaa liikennefilosofiaa kaavoituksessa. Perusteena oli, että autoille tulee turhia ajometrejä siitä, että ne eivät pääse oikaisemaan jalankulkualueen kautta.

Minusta ainoat Helsingin erityisolosuhteet ovat siinä, että raitio- ja bussiliikennettä ei ole puoleen vuosisataan haluttu kehittää, koska kohta metro on kaikkialla. Poliittisten päättäjienkin kanssa pärjäisi paremmin, jos olisi kokemusta ja konkreettista näyttöä niistä asioista, joita muualla on tehty. Niinpä meillä on tehty puoli vuosisataa autokaupunkia, jossa busseille löytyy reitit autoliikenteen tarpeisiin tehdyillä kaduilla. Sillä onhan liikenne jotenkin järjestettävä niiksi vuosikymmeniksi kun metroa odotellaan. Eikä se metro tullessaan edes mitään muuta, koska eihän se tule asuinalueille vähentämään autoilun tarvetta.




> Teoreettiset kapasiteettilaskelmat ovat yhtä, mutta käytännön tasolla Helsingissä ydinkeskustan raitioteiden kapasiteetti on eri tekijöiden summana lähes täysin käytössä. Parannuksia on mahdollista tehdä, mutta ne eivät ole aivan helppoja ja edellyttäisivät kokonaisvaltaista ja kattavaa visioita raitioverkoston järjestelyistä.


Tietenkään kapasiteetissa ei ole varaa, kun ongelmia ei saa korjata. Teoria on toki teoriaa, mutta toiminnassa pitää pyrkiä mahdollisimman lähelle teoreettista tavoitetta.

Voi vaikka laskea niin, että teoreettinen maksimikapasiteetti valoetuuksilla Mannerheimintiellä tai Hämeentiellä voi olla 2 x 30 metrin juna 2 minuutin välein, jolloin ollaan luokassa 11.000 hlö/tunti. Nykytilanne on 5600 hlö/h vuorovälilä 1,5 min ja takkuilevalla liikennevaloissa seisomisella ja pysäkille pääsyn odottamisella. Eivät käytännön rajoitukset ehkä ihan kapasiteetin tuplaamista siedä, mutta varmasti saadaan mahdollisilla toimilla huomattava kapasiteetin lisäys nykyiseen.

Pontimena voisivat olla vaikka kustannukset. Nykyiseen nähden tuplan maksimikapasiteetin liikennöinti maksaa vain noin 15 % enemmän kuin nykyinen liikenne. Luulisi tämän kiinnostavan niin liikenteen tilaajaa kuin tuottajaakin.

Jos taas ajatellaan liikenteen nopeuttamista valoetuuksin lisäämättä kapasiteettia, tarvitaan nykyisiä pidempiä vaunuja, jotta vuoroväli saadaan sellaiseksi, että etuuksia voi järjestää. 30-metrisillä vaunuilla ja valoetuuksilla liikennöintikulut laskevat noin neljänneksen.

Mutta tietenkin, jos pysäkkejä ei saa pidentää eikä joukkoliikennettä, varsinkaan raitioliikennettä saa nopeuttaa jos ei autoilu myöskin nopeudu, niin eihän sitten voi mitään. Mutta juuri tällainen asenne on se, mitä moitin  oli sille asenteelle sitten mitkä syyt hyvänsä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Totta. Mutta Anteron pointti taisi olla, että jonkun myös pitäisi opettaa KSV:lle, millainen se moderni ratikka oikein on, jotta arkkitehti osaisi sellaista suunnitella. Arkkitehtihan ei voi suunnitella modernia ratikkaa, jos se tietää ja tuntee vaan nämä Helsingin nykyiset ratikat.


Juuri näin. Ja sama pätee tietenkin HKL:ään itseensä.




> Hieno juttu että se on työn alla!


Tiedän kyllä käsikirjan olevan nyt tekeillä. Mutta sellainen olisi tarvittu esim. silloin, kun Jätkäsaarta ryhdyttiin suunnittelemaan. Eikä riitä, että KSV:ssä on pari ihmistä, jotka suunnilleen tietävät, miten ratikkaa tehdään. Kaavoitus lähtee liikkeelle arkkitehdin ideoista. Ja jos arkkitehdillä ei ole edes mielikuvaa siitä, miten raitiotietä voi sijoittaa nurmiratana puistoon tai pihojen viereen, erillisratana katualueen reunaan eikä vain keskelle kuten Mäkelänkadulla jne., ollaan jo myöhässä. Suunnitelma ei hyödynnä raitiotien mahdollisuuksia, jos arkkitehti kysyy liikennesuunnittelijalta vasta jälkikäteen, miten ratikka pitäisi tänne laittaa.

Olen käynyt hiljan TKK:n kaavoituksen kurssit, enkä voi kehua opetusta joukkoliikenteen näkökulmasta. Sitä on arkkitehdeille liian vähän ja se on laadullisesti puutteellista. Ja jo opintojen lomassa opitaan, että liikennesuunnittelijat ovat jossain muualla, ja niitä tavataan vain palavereissa.

Antero

----------


## teme

Olen Danielin kanssa samoilla linjoilla, jos Mannerheimintie tai Topeliuksenkatu ja ja Hämeentie/Mäkelänkatu varataan pikaratikoille niin onko sillä nyt niin väliä, että viimeinen kilometri keskustassa körötellään? Amatöörinäkin uskallan väittää, että tuon itäosan ongelmat on ihan puhdasta saamattomuutta. Hämeentie voidaan Kurviin saakka keskustasta vaikka sulkea kokonaan henkilöautoilta, Kallioon suuntautuva liikenne mahtuu aivan hyvin Kallion katuverkkoon, Rantatie taas on muutenkin järkevin ajoreitti Hakaniemeen ja keskustaan.

Ylipäänsä, ongelma on autoliikenne ja se pitää ratkoa, ja kun se ratkotaan niin ei tarvitse tuskailla mistä löytää tilaa kiskoilla, pyöräteille ja bussikaistoille. Tarvitaan sellainen liikennesuunnitelma, jonka peruslähtökohdat ovat seuraavat:
1) Kantakaupunki on asuinalue ja asuinalueiden läpiajo on kielletty.
2) Pysäköinti pyritään ohjaamaan maan alle, kadunvarsipaikkoja laitetaan jos niitä mahtuu.

Konkreettisesti jotenkin näin: Kantakaupunkia kiertää kehä, reittiä Rantatiet, Kaivopuisto, Mechelininkatu, Nördenskiöjldinkatu, Teollisuuskatu. Tältä kehältä on pistoväyliä alueen sisälle, mutta ei sen läpi. Esimerkiksi Etelä-Espaa saisi ajaa, mutta Mannerheimintien yli ei pääsisi. Tämä kehä pyritään pitkällä aikavälille saamaan joko tunneliin tai katettua. Eli koko keskusta olisi tavallaan yksi iso ulkosyötteinen lähiö.

Kyllä, tästä seuraa että vaikka Katanokalta Etu-Töölöön tulee mutka matkaan. Mutta tämän tyyppinen liikenne on hyvin pieni osa kaikista autoista. Lisäksi kun risteävä liikenne vähenee, niin myös autoliikenne helpottuisi ratkaisevasti.

----------


## petteri

> Olen Danielin kanssa samoilla linjoilla, jos Mannerheimintie tai Topeliuksenkatu ja ja Hämeentie/Mäkelänkatu varataan pikaratikoille niin onko sillä nyt niin väliä, että viimeinen kilometri keskustassa körötellään?  
> Amatöörinäkin uskallan väittää, että tuon itäosan ongelmat on ihan puhdasta saamattomuutta. Hämeentie voidaan Kurviin saakka keskustasta vaikka sulkea kokonaan henkilöautoilta,


Ydinkeskustassa kriittinen pullonkaula on pysäkkikapasiteetti, jota tarvitaan lisää. Yksiköiden määrää ei voida paljonkaan lisätä nykyverkossa, muuten ollaan tilanteessa, joissa vilkkaiden pysäkkien edessä on lähes jatkuva ratikkajono. 

Ja jos käytetään pitempiä yksiköitä, pysäkkikapasiteetti yksiköissä laskettuna pienenee. Kahden ratikan pysäkki pystyy käsittelemään paljon enemmän yksiköitä kuin yhden ratikan pysäkki. Kaksi 25 metristä voidaan vielä pysäyttää samalle pysäkille, mutta esimerkiksi 45 metristen kanssa voi pysäkillä olla vain yksi ratikka kerrallaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ja jos käytetään pitempiä yksiköitä, pysäkkikapasiteetti yksiköissä laskettuna pienenee. Kahden ratikan pysäkki pystyy käsittelemään paljon enemmän yksiköitä kuin yhden ratikan pysäkki. Kaksi 25 metristä voidaan vielä pysäyttää samalle pysäkille, mutta esimerkiksi 45 metristen kanssa voi pysäkillä olla vain yksi ratikka kerrallaan.


Ei yksi pysäkki voi hoitaa tehokkaasti kahta yksikköä samanaikaisesti, eikä näin Helsingissä nytkään tapahdu. Vaunut pysähtyvät hyvin yleisesti kaksi kertaa samalla pysäkillä. Saman pysäkin käyttö useammalle eri linjan vaunulle johtaa myös melkoiseen sähellykseen pysäkillä, kun ihmiset juoksevat sen 25 m toiselle vaunulle.

Helsingissä tehokkaisiin pysäkkikäytäntöihin, joihin mallia voi hakea esimerkiksi Freiburgista, siirtyminen nopeuttaisi merkittävästi liikennettä.

Eli:
- *Kuljettajarahastuksesta luovutaan*
- Kukin vaunu pysähtyy pysäkillä vain kerran
- Ovet avautuvat ennakkotilauksesta
- Ovien avautuminen loppuu tietyn ajan kuluttua

Lisäksi voitaisiin Rostockin tai Baselin mallin mukaan siirtyä 15-30 sekunnin välein noudatettaviin pysäkkiaikatauluun. Rostockissa vaunutietokone varoittaa kuljettajaa sen jälkeen, kun aikataulusta on poikettu 30 sekuntia!

----------


## late-

> Tämä on niitä asioita, joista KSV:n sisälläkin on erimielisyyksiä. Ja sen lisäksi on poliittinen valta, joka on varsin vahvasti autopuolueen asialla.


Minulle asti kantautuneet argumentit pikkukatujen sulkemista vastaan liittyvät lähinnä kevyeen liikenteeseen ja liikenneturvallisuuteen. Pääväylien autoliikennehän sujuvoituu, kun kääntymisiä poistetaan. Autoliikenteen nopeudet kuitenkin pyrkivät silloin kasvamaan ja se lisää kevyen liikenteen turvattomuutta. Lisäksi ylimääräinen ajelu pienemmillä kaduilla tietysti väistämättä heikentää jonkin verran viihtyvyyttä koska se on ylimääräistä suoritetta.




> Voi vaikka laskea niin, että teoreettinen maksimikapasiteetti valoetuuksilla Mannerheimintiellä tai Hämeentiellä voi olla 2 x 30 metrin juna 2 minuutin välein, jolloin ollaan luokassa 11.000 hlö/tunti. Nykytilanne on 5600 hlö/h vuorovälilä 1,5 min ja takkuilevalla liikennevaloissa seisomisella ja pysäkille pääsyn odottamisella.


Teorian ja käytännön erosta kertonee se, että nykytilanteen "5600 hlö/h" vetää automaattisen matkustajalaskennan mukaan ruuhkassa alle 2500 hlö/h ja kokemusteni mukaan vaunut ovat silloin täynnä. Hyvin täynnä.

Minimivuoroväli ruuhkautuneimmissa risteyksissä riippuu tosiaan etuuksia pyytävien ajoneuvojen kokonaismäärästä eri suuntiin. Bussitkin pyytävät nykyisin etuuksia. Perättäisten vaunujen kulkeminen eri suuntiin syö myös etuuksien tehoa eli kriittisistä risteyksistä pitäisi pyrkiä kulkemaan vain suoraan yli. Minimivuorovälinä pitäisin mieluiten kolmea minuuttia, jota Ranskassa pidetään miniminä. Kahdella linjalla todennäköinen yhdistetty vuoroväli voisi olla lyhyillä vaunuilla 2,5 tai 3 min (5 tai 6 min per linja). Multippeliajossa voisi varmaankin olla linjakohtaisena vuorovälinä 10 min ja yhteisvuoroväli sitten 3/3/4 tai 2,5 kolmelle tai neljälle linjalle.

Ongelmaksi näissä rationalisoinneissa tahtoo tulla meille kaikille tuttu sijoitteluohjelmisto. Sen näkökulmasta vuorovälin harventaminen on aina katastrofi, vaikka pidennystä tulisi vain minuutin verran. Menetelmää ei tietenkään ole edes tarkoitettu tämän tyyppisille muutoksille, mutta vaihtoehtoinen perustelutapa puuttuu.

----------


## late-

> - Ovet avautuvat ennakkotilauksesta


Näin itse asiassa tapahtuu meilläkin. Ovet avautuvat automaattisesti niissä vaunumoduuleissa, joissa pysäytysnappia on painettu. Poikkeuksena nivelvaunun etuovi (takalehti) aukeaa automaattisesti vain, jos oven vieressä olevaa pysäytysnappia on painettu.

Uuteen vaunuun saadaan toivottavasti tämä paremmin näkyviin. Tähän asti vaunuosakohtaisen "Pysähtyy" -valon on katsottu riittävän. Ainakin Barcelonassa on ovien painonapeissa selkeät valot, jolloiset voisi tännekin hankkia.

----------


## 339-DF

> - Ovet avautuvat ennakkotilauksesta


En tiedä tarkoititko tätä, mutta pysäkeillä kuluu monta sekuntia siihen kun matkustaja kävelee oven kohdalle, painaa nappia, odottaa oven avautumista ja sitten vasta nousee vaunuun. Matkantekoa nopeuttaisi, jos vaunun kaikki ovet avautuisvat kuljettajan käskystä pysäkillä heti kun vaunu on pysähtynyt. Tietysti talvella vaunuun pääsee turhaan kylmää ilmaa, mutta matkantekoa se kyllä voisi jouduttaa niillä pysäkeillä, joilla poisjääviä ei ole eli ovet eivät avaudu muuten kuin ulkonappia painamalla.

----------


## Compact

> Matkantekoa nopeuttaisi, jos vaunun kaikki ovet avautuisvat kuljettajan käskystä pysäkillä heti kun vaunu on pysähtynyt.


Joskus tätä menettelytapaa näkee VR:n ruuhkajunissa ja lämpimänä vuodenaikana sen soisi olevan itsestäänselvyys. Kuljettaja avaisi välipysäkeillä keskitetysti kaikki ovet auki, mikä menettelytapa jouduttaisi matkantekoa yllättävän paljon. Etenkin sellaisilla pysäkeillä, joilla lähinnä noustaan junaan. Niillä paikoilla, joilla on paljon poistujia (siis jokaisella ovella) napinpainajathan ovat sisällä pysähtymistä odottavia matkustajia eikä kuljettajan kerralla-kaikkien-ovien-avaamisesta ole havaittavaa hyötyä. Mutta aamuruuhkassa kaupunkia kohti kulkevissa junissa keräilyasemilla pysähdyttäessä tästä voisi olla hyötyä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulle asti kantautuneet argumentit pikkukatujen sulkemista vastaan liittyvät lähinnä kevyeen liikenteeseen ja liikenneturvallisuuteen. Pääväylien autoliikennehän sujuvoituu, kun kääntymisiä poistetaan. Autoliikenteen nopeudet kuitenkin pyrkivät silloin kasvamaan ja se lisää kevyen liikenteen turvattomuutta.


Tämä on minulle uusi versio. Taitaa olla niin, että uusia selityksiä keksitään sitä mukaa kun vanhat kumotaan.




> Lisäksi ylimääräinen ajelu pienemmillä kaduilla tietysti väistämättä heikentää jonkin verran viihtyvyyttä koska se on ylimääräistä suoritetta.


Mitä luulet, onkohan asia varmasti näin? Jos ajattelen Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä, pikkukadun käyttäjän vaihtoehto on ajaa joko pääkatua tai korttelin toisella puolella olevaa katua, kuten Töölönkatua. Suorite on sama, mutta tapahtuu eri paikassa. Lisäksi toiseen suuntaan tilanne on jo näin, koska kaikissa pikkuristeyksissä ei saa kääntyä pääkadulta vasemmalle.

Lisäksi on tämä tunnettu paradoksi siitä, että liikenne sujuvoituu, kun verkon linkkejä vähennetään. Rohkenen epäillä todellisuudessa tapahtuvan näin.




> Teorian ja käytännön erosta kertonee se, että nykytilanteen "5600 hlö/h" vetää automaattisen matkustajalaskennan mukaan ruuhkassa alle 2500 hlö/h ja kokemusteni mukaan vaunut ovat silloin täynnä.


Näin varmasti on, mutta se ei vaikuta vertailevaan laskelmaan, jossa verrataan periaatteessa vain eri pituisia vaunuja/yhdistelmiä. Kustannuksethan syntyvät tarjonnasta, ei tarjonnan käytön tehokkuudesta.




> Bussitkin pyytävät nykyisin etuuksia.


Niinpä, ja niiden vuoromäärä tunnissa on vielä enemmän kuin ratikoilla. Tosin suurin osa busseista ei taida toistaiseksi olla etuusjärjestelmässä mukana. Minua kiinnostaakin, mikä mahtaa olla pääkatujen bussiliikenteen kapasiteetin käyttö. Epäilykseni on, että niissä nyt matkustava ihmismäärä mahtuisi huomattavasti pienempään määrään vuoroja. Mutta se edellyttäisi tietenkin liityntäliikennettä vähiten kuormitetuilla linjoilla. Tai linjojen yhdistämistä, mikä autokaupunkirakenteessa on autojen tieverkkoa käyttävällä bussiliikenteellä mahdotonta.




> Minimivuorovälinä pitäisin mieluiten kolmea minuuttia, jota Ranskassa pidetään miniminä. Kahdella linjalla todennäköinen yhdistetty vuoroväli voisi olla lyhyillä vaunuilla 2,5 tai 3 min (5 tai 6 min per linja). Multippeliajossa voisi varmaankin olla linjakohtaisena vuorovälinä 10 min ja yhteisvuoroväli sitten 3/3/4 tai 2,5 kolmelle tai neljälle linjalle.


Niin, tässä tullaan kohti mahdotonta, kun edellytetään ruuhkautuva autoliikenne ydinkeskustaan. On vaikea välttää sitä, että tukkiessaan itsensä se tukkii myös joukkoliikenteen. Kävelykeskuskustassa raitiokävelykadulla voi olla hyvin minuutin vuoroväli (vuorojen etäisyys noin 300 metriä), koska liikennevaloja ei tarvita.

Tähän liittyvä kiinnostava kysymys on sekin, tarvitaanko niitä itse asiassa autojenkaan kanssa. Onhan tämä yksi hollantilainen esimerkki keskustan autoliikenteen rauhoittamisesta poistamalla liikennevalot.




> Ongelmaksi näissä rationalisoinneissa tahtoo tulla meille kaikille tuttu sijoitteluohjelmisto.


Niinpä. Tarvitaan ilmeisesti uusi sukupolvi, joka ymmärtää tietotekniikasta riittävästi osatakseen olla kumartamatta sitä suurena totuutena. Pikemminkin tietotekniikka on halveksittava suuri huijaus, jonka syyksi voi osoittaa kaiken.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Kävelykeskuskustassa raitiokävelykadulla voi olla hyvin minuutin vuoroväli (vuorojen etäisyys noin 300 metriä), koska liikennevaloja ei tarvita.


Onko jossain maailmalla kävelykadulla tuollainen vuoroväli? Vai onko 60 vuorossa vuorossa tunnissa kyse teoreettisesta luvusta, joka ei ihan toteudu käytännössä? 

Jos laskin oikein, Karlsruhen Marktplatz(Kaiserstrasse) pysäkillä ruuhka-ajan kuorma on 40-50 yksikköä suuntaansa. Karlsruhen Kaiserstrassea on täällä aika usein käytetty esimerkkinä maksimaalisen raitiovaunuliikenteen kävelykadusta.

Lisäksi Karlsruhessa on paineita helpottaa Kaiserstrassen kuormitusta tunnelilla ja rinnakkaisilla yhteyksillä, joten ilmeisesti noinkaan tiheä liikenne ei suju ilman ongelmia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä luulet, onkohan asia varmasti näin? Jos ajattelen Mannerheimintietä tai Hämeentietä, pikkukadun käyttäjän vaihtoehto on ajaa joko pääkatua tai korttelin toisella puolella olevaa katua, kuten Töölönkatua. Suorite on sama, mutta tapahtuu eri paikassa. Lisäksi toiseen suuntaan tilanne on jo näin, koska kaikissa pikkuristeyksissä ei saa kääntyä pääkadulta vasemmalle.


Kääntymiskiellot sivukaduille lisäävät ajosuoritteita pikkukaduilla keskimäärin koska osa katkeaa puistoihin tai umpikortteleihin, osa on yksisuuntaisia jne, mikä aiheuttaa kiertelyä. Mutta jos asiat laitetaan tärkeysjärjestykseen niin välttämätön toimenpide jos liikennettä pääkadulla ei saada muuten sujuvoitettua. 




> Niin, tässä tullaan kohti mahdotonta, kun edellytetään ruuhkautuva autoliikenne ydinkeskustaan. On vaikea välttää sitä, että tukkiessaan itsensä se tukkii myös joukkoliikenteen. Kävelykeskuskustassa raitiokävelykadulla voi olla hyvin minuutin vuoroväli (vuorojen etäisyys noin 300 metriä), koska liikennevaloja ei tarvita.


Meidän on kai hyväksyttävä että Helsinki on historiallisista syistä sellainen "autokaupunki" kuin on, ja keskusta on lisäksi rakennettu seudun eteläosaan, niemelle, mikä lisää etelä-pohjoissuuntaista liikennettä kaikilla mahdollisilla kombinaatioilla. 

Vaihtoehto sille että liikennettä keskustaan pidetään niin sujuvana kuin mahdollista kaikille liikkennemuodoille on, että seudun elinkeinoelämälle tärkeimmät toiminnot muuttavat pois keskikaupungilta periferiaan, kehäteiden varsille, mikä lisää ihmisten sutoriippuvuutta vain enemmän. Siitä on pk-seudulla jo ihan tarpeeksi näyttöä.




> Tähän liittyvä kiinnostava kysymys on sekin, tarvitaanko niitä itse asiassa autojenkaan kanssa. Onhan tämä yksi hollantilainen esimerkki keskustan autoliikenteen rauhoittamisesta poistamalla liikennevalot.


Vannoutuneena kaaharina voin vakuuttaa että liikennevalojen poistaminen ei ainakaan rauhoita ajokäyttäytymistäni :Wink: 




> Niinpä. Tarvitaan ilmeisesti uusi sukupolvi, joka ymmärtää tietotekniikasta riittävästi osatakseen olla kumartamatta sitä suurena totuutena. Pikemminkin tietotekniikka on halveksittava suuri huijaus, jonka syyksi voi osoittaa kaiken.


Se sukupolvi on vasta koulunpenkillä tai siirtymässä työelämään. Haaste taitaa olla sen sukupolven houkuttelemisessa joukkoliikennealan organisaatioihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

> Vannoutuneena kaaharina voin vakuuttaa että liikennevalojen poistaminen ei ainakaan rauhoita ajokäyttäytymistäni


Tuon hollantilaisjärjestelyn kikkahan on siinä, että taustaoletukset minimoidaan ja siten joka tilanne pitää analysoida hitaasti erikseen. Tämä onnistuu näkyvyyttä heikentämällä mm. puilla ja ympäristön vihjeitä kuten liikennevaloja, liikennemerkkejä ja kadun rajoja poistamalla.

Lopputulos on se, että autolijatkin tuntevat olonsa epävarmaksi tai jopa turvattomaksi ja ajavat sen mukaan varovasti, kun kovaa ajaessa jää "parhaimmillaan" yhtäkkiä mummot alle missä vain ja pahimmillaan törmäillään kiinteisiin esteisiin.

----------


## teme

> Vaihtoehto sille että liikennettä keskustaan pidetään niin sujuvana kuin mahdollista kaikille liikkennemuodoille on, että seudun elinkeinoelämälle tärkeimmät toiminnot muuttavat pois keskikaupungilta periferiaan, kehäteiden varsille, mikä lisää ihmisten sutoriippuvuutta vain enemmän. Siitä on pk-seudulla jo ihan tarpeeksi näyttöä.


Tiettyjen toimintojen, kuten satama, kuuluukin muuttaa pois keskustasta. Siitä että vaikka toimistotyöpaikat muuttaisivat pois keskustasta seuraisi että tilojen käyttöaste sekä vuokra olisi keskustassa pienempi, kummastakin on päinvastaista näyttöä.

Se että keskustaan ylipäänsä pääsee autolla suhteellisen vaivattomasti on seurausta siitä että valtaosa tulijoista matkustajaa jalan, pyörällä tai joukkoliikenteellä. Ylipäänsä, ahtaasta autonpotkijaperspektiivistä nykykehitys ei ole mikään ongelmaa. Kasvava autoilu tukkii väylät niin tehokkaasti että jopa liityntäliikenne juniin ja metroihin, sekä matkustaminen niillä ratikkalinjoilla joita ruuhkat eivät juuri hidasta, on ajallisesti nopeampaa ja muutenkin houkuttelevaa. Yritykset myös reagoivat ruuhkiin hakeutumalla paikoille jonne on toimvat joukkoliikenneyhteydet.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuon hollantilaisjärjestelyn kikkahan on siinä, että taustaoletukset minimoidaan ja siten joka tilanne pitää analysoida hitaasti erikseen. Tämä onnistuu näkyvyyttä heikentämällä mm. puilla ja ympäristön vihjeitä kuten liikennevaloja, liikennemerkkejä ja kadun rajoja poistamalla.
> 
> Lopputulos on se, että autolijatkin tuntevat olonsa epävarmaksi tai jopa turvattomaksi ja ajavat sen mukaan varovasti, kun kovaa ajaessa jää "parhaimmillaan" yhtäkkiä mummot alle missä vain ja pahimmillaan törmäillään kiinteisiin esteisiin.


Jos ei autoilijoiden ajokäytöstä mitenkään säädellä, tullaan viidakon laki -tilanteeseen jossa vahvimmat ts nuorimmat ja huimapäisimmät autoilijat etuilevat ja aiheuttavat vaaratilanteita, ja hitaammat köröttelevät 20 km/h aiheuttaen ohituspaineita. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Niin, tässä tullaan kohti mahdotonta, kun edellytetään ruuhkautuva autoliikenne ydinkeskustaan. On vaikea välttää sitä, että tukkiessaan itsensä se tukkii myös joukkoliikenteen.


Ydinkeskustan rauhoittamisessa autoliikenteeltä laajemmalti on sellainen haaste, että kaikki Helsingin niemen asukkaat saadaan samalla myös tehokkaasti automottiin, jos autolla asiointia ja työssäkäyntiä ydinkeskustassa ei samalla kielletä tai keskustatunnelia rakenneta.  Jos kaikki Etelä-Helsingin ja keskustan pysäköintilaitosten henkilöautoliikenne laitetaan kulkemaan Mechelininkadun ja Itämerenkadun risteyksestä ja Pohjois-Esplanadilta Kauppatorin kohdalta, saadaan aikaan ruuhka, joka ei helpota kuin sydänyöllä.

On hyvin haastavaa poliittisesti yrittää muuttaa Helsinki Pitkänsillan ja Rautatienkatujen eteläpuolelta alueeksi, jossa ei käytännössä voi asua jos tarvitsee työssään autoa.




> Yritykset myös reagoivat ruuhkiin hakeutumalla paikoille jonne on toimvat joukkoliikenneyhteydet.


Minusta yritykset näyttävät tällä hetkellä reagoivan ruuhkiin myös hakeutumalla moottori- ja kehäteiden varsille johon pääsee hyvin autolla. Etelä-Helsinki on taas muuttumassa enemmän asuntoalueeksi.

----------


## GT8N

> Lisäksi Karlsruhessa on paineita helpottaa Kaiserstrassen kuormitusta tunnelilla ja rinnakkaisilla yhteyksillä, joten ilmeisesti noinkaan tiheä liikenne ei suju ilman ongelmia.


Nykyinen tilanne, jossa raitiovaunut halutaan pois Kaiserstraßelta, johtuu siitä, että liikenteen määrää ei voi siinä juuri enää kasvattaa, mutta ennenkaikkea raitiovaunujen poistamiselle Kaiserstraßelta löytyy poliittista tahtoa. Sillä eihän moinen raitiokävelykatu automiehille kelpaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tiettyjen toimintojen, kuten satama, kuuluukin muuttaa pois keskustasta. Siitä että vaikka toimistotyöpaikat muuttaisivat pois keskustasta seuraisi että tilojen käyttöaste sekä vuokra olisi keskustassa pienempi, kummastakin on päinvastaista näyttöä.


Minun ymmärtääkseni toimitiloista on ylikapasiteettia keskustassa, varsinkin vähän vanhemissa toimistorakenuksissa. Ks esim Helsingin vanha pääpostitalo. Osaan vanhoja toimistorakennuksia on jälkeenpäin rakennettu kauppoja, ravintoloita, hotelleja tms kun tilat eivät ole muuten ole käyneet kaupaksi, mutta osa kyhjöttää tyhjyyttään.

Yrityksille joiden ei ole pakko toimia keskustassa, kuten ns teknologiapainoitteisten, eivät siellä ole koska niille tulee halvemmaksi rakentaa jokin lasikuutio kehätien varteen, jossa työntekijät istuvat ahtaasti maisemakonttorissa ja syövät lounaaksi sitä mitä tarjotaan tai mäkkäriruokaa,  ja lähtevät kiltisti suoraan kotiin töiden jälkeen. 

Jollekin etabloituneelle ja maineikkaalle pankkiiliikkelle tai mainostoimistolle taas ei kävisi päinsä että toimisi muualla kuin ydinkeskustassa, koska vain siellä on mahdollista ylläpitää liikesuhteita mukavan pitkän lounaan ääressä. Näin kärjistäen. 

Helsingissä nyt vain sattuu olemaan aika vähän sellaisia firmoja joille ns pitkät lounaat ovat elinehto. 




> Yritykset myös reagoivat ruuhkiin hakeutumalla paikoille jonne on toimvat joukkoliikenneyhteydet.


Niin toivoisin minäkin, mutta kun ne eivät aina tee niin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Ydinkeskustan rauhoittamisessa autoliikenteeltä laajemmalti on sellainen haaste, että kaikki Helsingin niemen asukkaat saadaan samalla myös tehokkaasti automottiin, jos autolla asiointia ja työssäkäyntiä ydinkeskustassa ei samalla kielletä tai keskustatunnelia rakenneta.  Jos kaikki Etelä-Helsingin ja keskustan pysäköintilaitosten henkilöautoliikenne laitetaan kulkemaan Mechelininkadun ja Itämerenkadun risteyksestä ja Pohjois-Esplanadilta Kauppatorin kohdalta, saadaan aikaan ruuhka, joka ei helpota kuin sydänyöllä.


Höpsistä. Keskustasta vaikka Espooseen ajaminen ei ole mikään ongelma, koska siinä ajetaan ruuhkaa vasten. Etelä-Helsingin ulospäin suuntautuvat automassat ovat niin pienet, ettei ne millään tuki sisäänajoväyliä, vaikka liikenne rajoitettaisiinkin. Itseasiassa, autoilijalle joka on töissä jossain motarin varrella keskusta on liikenteellisesti mitä mainioin asuinpaikka. Itse ajoin jonkun verran Kalliosta Pohjois-Haagan töihin, ei ruuhkan häivää siihen suuntaan mihin minä ajoin aamuin illoin. Porvoosta, Ruskeasannalta, Matinkylästä, tms. tulevat työkaverit taas tuppasivat olemaan myöhässä aamupalavereista.




> Minusta yritykset näyttävät tällä hetkellä reagoivan ruuhkiin myös hakeutumalla moottori- ja kehäteiden varsille johon pääsee hyvin autolla.


Autoilun kannalta kaikkien hankalampia on nimenomaan nuo kehäteiden varret. Nimimerkillä jokunen vuosi Heikinlaaksosta Perkkaalle töihin, aikaa sai varata tunnin kulkuneuvosta riippumatta, myös polkupyörällä. Keskustaan pääsee autollakin huomattavasti helpommin. Itseasiassa nopein reitti esim. Lahdentien varresta Keilaniemeen kulkee Espan kautta. Tätä kautta voi myös miettiä kuinka paljon ne Espan autojonot elävöittävät keskustaa.

----------


## petteri

*Käsitteesta raitiokävelykatu
*

Minusta raitiovaunukatu ja kävelykatu ovat kaksi eri asiaa.  Ei Aleksikaan mitenkään kävelykadulta vaikuttaisi, vaikka kadulta saataisin loputkin autot pois ja Aleksilla kulkee pieniä ratikoita noin puolet Kaiserstrassen junamäärästä. 

Raitiovaunukadut ja -reitit kävelyalueiden sisällä ovat kyllä usein tarkoituksenmukaisia, mutta katu, jolla kulkee raitiovaunu muttei muuta liikennettä ei ole kävelykatu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitiovaunukadut ja -reitit kävelyalueiden sisällä ovat kyllä usein tarkoituksenmukaisia, mutta katu, jolla kulkee raitiovaunu muttei muuta liikennettä ei ole kävelykatu.


Totta. Tuollainen "raitiokävelykatu" on kuitenkin miellyttävämpi kuin tavallinen katu, koska ratikat ovat hiljaisia ja niiden ajoväylä voidaan tehdä todella kapeaksi (5,5 m), koska sivuttaisliikettä ei ole.

Eri juttu sitten, ettei homma meillä valvonnan puuttuessa toimi. Viime viikolla onnistuin taas todistamaan, miten Aleksilta kääntyi taksi Mikonkadulle ja jatkoi sieltä Kaivokadulle. Se sinivalkoinen kävelykatumerkki taitaa olla aika tuntematon, kun edes korvaisivat sen "ajoneuvolla ajo kielletty" -merkillä, jos ei mitään muuta voida tehdä.

----------


## petteri

> Höpsistä. Keskustasta vaikka Espooseen ajaminen ei ole mikään ongelma, koska siinä ajetaan ruuhkaa vasten. Etelä-Helsingin ulospäin suuntautuvat automassat ovat niin pienet, ettei ne millään tuki sisäänajoväyliä, vaikka liikenne rajoitettaisiinkin.


Etelä - Helsingistä ulos ajaminen ruuhkaa vastaan ei nyt ole ongelma, koska käytössä 2 kaistaa Pohjoisrannassa, 1 Unioninkadulla, 1-2 Mannerheimintiellä, 1 Runeberginkadulla ja 2 Mechelinkadulla. Eli yhteensä 7-8 kaistaa tuo ja vie liikennettä. Jos vain Pohjoisranta ja Mechelininkatu olisivat  jatkossa käytössä, kapasiteetti putoaisi suunnilleen puoleen.

Eikä ole kovin realistista ajatella, ettei jatkossa keskustassa olisi ollenkaan asioijien ja työntekijöiden henkilöautoliikennettä. Tulevaisuudessa myös Hernesaaren ja Jätkäsaaren rakentaminen lisäävät lisäksi Etelä-Helsingin asukasmäärää. 

Mitenköhän Kehäteiden tai Helsingin sisääntuloteiden ruuhkiin vaikuttaisi, jos puolet moottoriteiden kaistoista poistettaisiin käytöstä?

----------


## teme

> Etelä - Helsingistä ulos ajaminen ruuhkaa vastaan ei nyt ole ongelma, koska käytössä 2 kaistaa Pohjoisrannassa, 1 Unioninkadulla, 1-2 Mannerheimintiellä, 1 Runeberginkadulla ja 2 Mechelinkadulla. Eli yhteensä 7-8 kaistaa tuo ja vie liikennettä. Jos vain Pohjoisranta ja Mechelininkatu olisivat  jatkossa käytössä, kapasiteetti putoaisi suunnilleen puoleen.


Poispäin puolikas kapasiteettikaan ei olisi mikään ongelma, ja samoin toiseen suuntaan illalla. Mitä sitten tulee siihen varsinaiseen ruuhkaliikenteeseen:

En ole löytänyt tästä kunnolista tietoa, mutta käsitykseni on että ainakin 30% ydinkeskustan autoista ajaa läpi pysähtymättä. Länsiväylä/Lauttasaari/Ruoholahti - Itäväylä/Lahdentie/Kallio/Pasila on se pääongelma. Toisaalta ongelmaristeyksissä kohtaa nimenomaan risteävät liikennevirrat, Ruoholahdessa toisaalta Länsiväylältä keskustaan ja Mechelinkadulle menevä liikenne kohtaa Espoilta tulevan läpiajoliikenteen, Mannerheimintien ja Hesarin risteyksessä kohtaa säteittäinen ja poikittainen liikenne...

Jos keskustan läpiajo olisi estetty tavalla tai toisella, niin poikkittasliikenne siirtyisi pohjoisemmaksi. Esimerkiksi Itä-Helsingistä ajettaisiin Etelä-Espooseen Hakamäentien, Turunväylän ja kehien kautta. Samalla keskustan sisäänajoliikenne sujuvoituisi kun risteävät liikennevirrat pienisivät.

----------


## hylje

> Jos ei autoilijoiden ajokäytöstä mitenkään säädellä, tullaan viidakon laki -tilanteeseen jossa vahvimmat ts nuorimmat ja huimapäisimmät autoilijat etuilevat ja aiheuttavat vaaratilanteita, ja hitaammat köröttelevät 20 km/h aiheuttaen ohituspaineita.


Hetkinen. Miten nykytilanne muka estää vakuuttuneiden huimapäiden törttöilyn? Samalla tavalla nytkin voi pistää kaasun pohjaan ja ajaa vaarallisesti, erona hollantilaiskonseptiin on se, ettei mitään oikeasti tarvitse varoa kun liikenteessä kuljetaan omalla leveällä kaistalla, näkyvyys on hyvä ja etuajo-oikeuskin on monella hanskassa. Jalankulkijatkin katsovat hanakasti ympärilleen ja väistävät kiltisti. Miksei siis painaisi kaasua vähän lisää?

Sääntelemättömässä tilanteessa vaarallinen käytös on vaarallista heti eikä vasta tieltä syöksymisen tai nokkakolarin jälkeen. Kaahaamalla ottaa suoraan tietoisen riskin yliajosta tai pahimmillaan odottamattomasta esteestä kuten kävelijää väistävästä autosta, vaikka kuinka pysyisi tiellä. Epähuomiossa (kännykkään puhuen..) tai huomiokyvyn rajoilla (liian nopeasti..) ajaminen on tällöin virhe, jolla on välittömiä seurauksia itse kuskillekin. Kuka ajaa tahallaan ihmisen yli? Määrätietoisia automurhaajia on turha vähentää liikennesäännöillä.

Lisäetuna on se, että autoaan hitaasti ajava ihminen pääsee katsekontaktiin ympäristönsä kanssa, jonka on katsottu luovan autoilijaan inhimillisiä piirteitä, kuten jalankulkijan väistämisen. Tämä onnistuu jo nyky-Helsingin sivukaduilla, mutta sen soisi toimivan vähän vilkkaammillakin kaduilla.

Tälläisen Shared Space-konseptin (sivu englanniksi) etuihin kuuluu myös reilu kadunvarsiparkkitila.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ole löytänyt tästä kunnolista tietoa, mutta käsitykseni on että ainakin 30% ydinkeskustan autoista ajaa läpi pysähtymättä.


Käsityksesi on aivan oikea. Jos oikein muistan, keskustatunnelin liikennesuunnitelmassa nähtiin, että puolet tunnelin käyttäjistä on läpiajajia. Tunnelia kuitenkin perusteltiin keskustan paremmalla saavutettavuudella. No pääsihän tunnelista pariin parkkiluolaan.

Uusien alueiden tuottama autokuorma riippuu tietenkin siitä, minkälaista liikennejärjestelmää rakennetaan. Jo alueet suunnitellaan mahdollisimman helpolle autoilulle ja mukavalle pysäköinnille ja joukkoliikenne vain niille köyhille, joilla ei ole autoon varaa, niin totta kai alueet lisäävät autoilua. Mutta miksi pitäisi tehdä näin?

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Tästä osoitteesta löytyy yksi vertailulaskelma myös raitiolinja 4:stä. Sitä saa repostella ja todistella, mikä siinä on väärin.


Tämä(kin) laskelma on karkea yksinkertaistus todellisuudesta. Se esim. olettaa, että linjalla 4 jokainen lähtö on täynnä ja bussilla tarvitsee siksi tarjota sama kapasiteetti jatkuvasti.

Telibussille keskustaliikenteessä laskettu kaksinkertainen kilometrikustannus keskiarvoon nähden on ristiriidassa todellisuuden kanssa, mutta koska sivulta näkyy myös keskiarvoilla lasketut luvut, voi niihin vertailla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä(kin) laskelma on karkea yksinkertaistus todellisuudesta. Se esim. olettaa, että linjalla 4 jokainen lähtö on täynnä ja bussilla tarvitsee siksi tarjota sama kapasiteetti jatkuvasti.


Jep, ja HKL:n oma trollivertaus taas olettaa, että linjalla 4 päivälähdöt liikennöidään nyt tarpeettoman tiheällä vuorovälillä ja bussilla voi siksi tarjota pienemmän kapasiteetin kuin nyt.

Ehkäpä nämä molemmat esimerkit osoittavat sen, ettei ole kovin hedelmällistä pohtia jonkun yhden yksittäisen linjan liikenteen hoitamista jollain tietyllä kulkuneuvolla. Tai ainakin, että jos tällainen vertailu halutaan tehdä, tulisi ottaa huomioon tolkuton määrä erilaisia yksityiskohtia, jotta laskelmasta tulisi sellainen, ettei se kenenkään mielestä vedä kotiinpäin mihinkään suuntaan ja että lopputulos myös on mahdollinen toteuttaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> JEhkäpä nämä molemmat esimerkit osoittavat sen, ettei ole kovin hedelmällistä pohtia jonkun yhden yksittäisen linjan liikenteen hoitamista jollain tietyllä kulkuneuvolla. Tai ainakin, että jos tällainen vertailu halutaan tehdä, tulisi ottaa huomioon tolkuton määrä erilaisia yksityiskohtia, jotta laskelmasta tulisi sellainen, ettei se kenenkään mielestä vedä kotiinpäin mihinkään suuntaan ja että lopputulos myös on mahdollinen toteuttaa.


Ja sitten kuitenkin yksittäinen linja on melkeinpä ainoa tapaus jossa ihan yksikäsitteisesti pitäisi pystyä sanomaan millä vempeeleellä sen liikennöinti on taloudellisinta. Antero yhdessä välissä esitti varsin selkeän kustannuslaskelman missä määriteltiin liikennöintikustannukset eri liikennevälineillä riippuen halutusta kapasiteetistä ja tulos oli mielestäni harvinaisen selkeä: haluttu kapasiteetti määrää kannattaako liikennöidä bussilla vai raitiovaunulla. Mahdolliset erikoisolot: maasto jo olemassaoleva infra yms voidaan sitten lisätä tulokseen korjauksina. Raja taisi olla jotain 2000 matkustajaa tunnissa.

Mutta tästä ongelmat vasta alkavatkin. Nimittäin ei todellakaan voida olettaa että verkosto olisi annettu ennalta ja riittäisi sitten päättää millä liikennevälineellä mikin pätkä liikennöidään. Verkostoa tietenkin optimoidaan sen mukaan millä välineellä sitä on tarkoitus liikennöidä! Bussiverkka pyritään tietenkin hajauttamaan melko ohuiksi virroiksi ja metroverkossa taas keskittämään muutamaksi vahvaksi virraksi. Ja raitiovaunulla siinä välissä. Toisaalta verkkoa ei voi muokata ihan miten tahansa: peruspalvelu vaatii tiettyä pysäkki/asematiheyttä jotta palveltava alue tulisi optimaalisesti katetuksi. Nousumäärät pysäkeittäin taas määrittävät suunnilleen kapasiteettitarpeen linjoilla. Pysäkit voi tietenkin pyrkiä yhdistämään toisiinsa mahdollisimman pienellä määrällä linjoja tai sitten melko suurella määrällä. Mutta kokoluokan nousumäärät pysäkillä aika hyvin kertovat. Nousumäärät taas riippuvat pääasiassa alueen rakennustehokkuudesta, asuinalueen kohdalla asukastiheydestä. Johtopäätös: joukkoliikenteen toteuttamistapa tulisi ensi sijassa valita palveltavan alueen rakennustehokkuuden mukaan.

No tämä jää vähän teoretisoinniksi, koska konkreettisissa tapauksissa tulee niin paljon kaikkea muuta huomioitavaksi, vähintäänkin kaupunkirakenteen hajanaisuus yleensä, ei yksittäisen kaupunginosan rakennustehokkuus pelkästään. Mutta ehkä tämmöiset pohdinnat hiukan antaisi uusia näkökulmia ja selittäisi ainakin joitain asioita. Kuten vaikka miksi 4-linjan hoitamisessa bussilla on tuskin mitään järkeä, sopivasti laskemalla se voi näyttää edulliselta mutta sen heti kompensoi joku 'ylimääräinen tekijä' joka tekee sen hoitamisen edullisella tavalla mahdottomaksi. Tosi asiassa nelosen korvaamista metrolla olisi jo jokin järki pohtia. Edellä johtamani periaate myös kertoo heti, että Metroa ei kannata viedä suhteellisen harvaan asutulle seudulle kuten Etelä-Espooseen eikä toisaalta (sähkö)bussia seudun tiheimmin asutetulle alueelle eli kantakaupunkiin, vaan juuri päinvastoin  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä(kin) laskelma on karkea yksinkertaistus todellisuudesta. Se esim. olettaa, että linjalla 4 jokainen lähtö on täynnä ja bussilla tarvitsee siksi tarjota sama kapasiteetti jatkuvasti.


Mutta eikös trolliselvityksen tulos taas perustunut siihen, että ratikalla on pakko ajaa koko ajan tiheää vuoroväliä, mutta johdinautolla ajetaan päivällä harvakseen.

Joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa minimitarjonnan eli harvimman vuorovälin määrää palvelutasotavoite ja maksimitarjonnan eli lyhimmän vuorovälin määrää kysyntä. Tämä pätee kaikkeen joukkoliikenteeseen, eikä se muutu siis siitä, onko kyse diesel- vai sähköbussista, ratikasta, metrosta tai junasta.




> Telibussille keskustaliikenteessä laskettu kaksinkertainen kilometrikustannus keskiarvoon nähden on ristiriidassa todellisuuden kanssa, mutta koska sivulta näkyy myös keskiarvoilla lasketut luvut, voi niihin vertailla.


Ongelmana on, ettei sitä todellisuutta ole tiedossa. Bussiliikenteen ostohinta ei kuvaa tuotantokustannuksia, vaan markkinatilannetta ja hinnoittelustrategiaa. Eri tarjousten yksikköhinnat ovat ristiriidassa aivan selvien liikennöintiolosuhteiden tai kalustokoon erojen kanssa. Syinä ovat esimerkiksi eri tarjoajien kalustotilanne ja varikoiden sijainti. Hallisivuista ei sopimuksissa makseta erikseen, ja 5 päivää viikossa liikennöivän sopimuksen autopäivän hinnalla on maksettava myös viikonlopun seisonta-aika.

Em. syistä pidänkin luotettavampana entisen HKL-bussiliikenteen kokemustietoa siitä, että huoltokulut vaihtelevat polttoaineen kulutuksen mukaan. Asiaa oli jonkin verran systemaattisesti seurattu, vaikka autojen kiertäessä kaikenlaisilla linjoilla seuranta hankalaa onkin. Kerätty tieto valitettavasti hävitettiin STA-fuusiossa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

En tiedä, kuuluisiko tämä aivan tähän viestiketjuun (ylläpito voi siirtää parempaa, jos näkee tarpeelliseksi), mutta en malta olla laittamatta tähän linkki Osmo Soininvaaran blogiin, jossa myös Seppo Vepsälainen usein kommentoi asioita. Lukekaas tämän blogin viimeinen kommentti, joka on minusta harvinaisen asiaa alan ammattilaiselta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tiedä, kuuluisiko tämä aivan tähän viestiketjuun (ylläpito voi siirtää parempaa, jos näkee tarpeelliseksi), mutta en malta olla laittamatta tähän linkki Osmo Soininvaaran blogiin, jossa myös Seppo Vepsälainen usein kommentoi asioita. Lukekaas tämän blogin viimeinen kommentti, joka on minusta harvinaisen asiaa alan ammattilaiselta.


Tarkoitatko tuota Seppo Vepsäläisen kommenttia, missä (ulkomuistista referoituna) hän kertoo että HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö on jo 10 vuoden ajan tutkinut kaikkien joukkoliikennemuotojen käyttöä ja että se on faktaa, jolle voi perustaa päätökset. Ja että pikaraitiotietä ja trollikoita ei ole, joten niiden laadusta ja houkuttavuudesta on vaikea tehdä ekstrapolaatioita.

Minulla ei ole henkilökohtaista näkemystä ko. henkilöstä, koska en ole seurannut tarkkaan näitä Helsingin sisäisiä kuvioita.

Voin kuitenkin omana mielipiteenäni sanoa, että aika höpöä tuo kirjoittaa.

Pikaraitioteistä on kokemuksia maailmalla vaikka kuinka paljon, joten yleisellä tasolla se tiedetään houkuttavaksi liikennevälineeksi.

Toisaalta vaikka nykyisen joukkoliikenteen tilastot viimeisiltä 10 vuodelta ovat kuinka faktaa, niin se on silti pelkkää peruutuspeiliin katsomista. Kyllähän yksi tapa kehittää asioita on tehdä vain ekstrapolaatioita menneisyydestä ja jähmettyä johonkin melko keinotekoiseen "liikennemuodon" käsitteeseen selittävänä tekijänä. Kukaan ei takuuvarmasti pääse sanomaan, että on tehnyt virheitä jos ei ikinä tee mitään eri tavalla kuin aikaisemmin on tehty. Ja ei muuten varmana tee eri tavalla, jos peruutuspeili on ainoa ohjenuora.

Sanoisinko että tuo lausunto kyllä selittää aika paljon asioita, joille ei muuten löydy mitään rationaalista selitystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tiedä, kuuluisiko tämä aivan tähän viestiketjuun (ylläpito voi siirtää parempaa, jos näkee tarpeelliseksi), mutta en malta olla laittamatta tähän linkki Osmo Soininvaaran blogiin, jossa myös Seppo Vepsälainen usein kommentoi asioita. Lukekaas tämän blogin viimeinen kommentti, joka on minusta harvinaisen asiaa alan ammattilaiselta.


Tätä kirjoittaessani kello on 19:02 ja viimeinen kommentti on kirjoitettu 16:28. En saa oikein otetta Vriston kommentista. Aamulla klo 8:38 on Eero Lappalainen ihmetellyt HKL-SUY:n ratikkavastaisuutta kysymällä asiaa suoraan Seppo Vepsäläiseltä. Tuo 16:28 on Sepon kirjoittama viesti, joka ei minusta mitenkään vastaa esitettyyn kysymykseen tai kysymyksiin ja on minusta muutenkin aika ympäripyöreätä tekstiä. Ei siinä ole minusta asiaa, pikemminkin mielipiteitä.

Seppo viittaa HKL:n yksikkökustannusselvityksiin, joita on tehty 10 vuotta. Seppo myös arvelee, että voi tulla kustannushyppyjä. Tämä arvelu onkin paikallaan, sillä tulevaisuus ei ole koskaan menneisyyden peilikuva  ellei sitä yritetä väkisin sellaiseksi laittaa. Ja juuri siitä Eero Lappalainen kirjoitti.

Tulevaisuuden suunnittelu tai ennakointi EI OLE faktapohjaista, jos katsotaan, miten on ollut ennen ja väitetään, että niin on myös tulevaisuus. Tulevaisuuden suunnittelussa tarvitaan asiantuntemusta sekä siitä, miksi menneisyys on sellainen kuin se on, että siitä, mitä mahdollisuuksia tulevaisuudella on. Vain se, joka ei ymmärrä kumpaakaan, luulee tulevaisuuden olevan samanlaista kuin oli menneisyys.

Tässä keskustelussa sekä johdinautoketjussa on nimenomaan pohdittu niitä faktoja, joista tulevaisuus voisi muodostua. Sitä olisi pitänyt pohtia johdinautoselvityksessä kuin myös hankesuunnitelmissa, ei käyttää menneisyyden tilastoarvoja. Johdinautoselvityksessä tietenkin jouduttiinkiin pohtimaan faktoja ilman HKL:n tilastoja, kun tuoreita johdinautotilastoja ei HKL:llä ole. Sitä on syytä arvioida, kuinka oikeaan ja millaisin perustein sitä johdinautotulevaisuutta sitten ennustettiin. Sen sijaan näytti siltä, että raitioliikenteellä ei siinä selvityksessä ollut kuin menneisyys. Ja sekin hieman sutattuna.

Osmon blogin keskustelu on pitkä, ei ole nyt aikaa lukea sitä. Kiinnitin kuitenkin huomiota alussa siihen, että ollaan lausumassa, ettei kannata tehdä ratikkaa Herttoniemeen. Missäs nyt on kokonaisuuden taju ja joukkoliikenteen toiminnan ymmärrys? Vai onko tarkoitus, että se, jolla on asiaa Kruunuvuorenrannasta Itäkeskukseen saa matkustaa kahdella vaihdolla  eli menköön henkilöautolla. Vai onko ajatus, että on järkevää pitää rinnan raitiotietä ja bussilinjoja? Missä on taju marginaalilisäyksestä, siitä samasta asiasta, joka on metron laajentamisen peruste: kun kerran on tultu jo liki, niin on tarkoituksenmukaista jatkaa vähän eteenpäin, vaikka sen viimeisen jatkon matkustajamäärät eivät yksinään jatkamista teekään järkeväksi.

Juuri tästä syystä esitin itse lautakunnassa metron jatkamista Vuosaaren satamaan asti. Etenkin kun sinne tehdään joka tapauksessa raidekin. Mutta ei käynyt. 2 minuutin metromatkan sijasta on fiksumpaa palvella ihmisiä puolen Vuosaarta kiertävällä bussilla. Eli jos olet satamassa duunissa, aja sinne autolla.

Mikäkö tässäkin mättää? Se, että niillä menneisyyden faktoilla ei voi suunnitella tulevaisuutta. Yksi asemaväli lisää ei maksa samaa kuin kaikki asemavälit keskimäärin. Pari pysäkkiväliä Yliskylästä Herttoniemeen ei ole sama asia kuin pysäkkivälit keskimäärin. Pienistä puroista kasvavat suuret joet. Eli ilman pieniä puroja ei suuria jokia ole. Koskee myös joukkoliikennettä muodossa: Ohuista matkustajavirroista kasvavat suuret matkustajavirrat. Eihän metrollakaan olisi mitään virkaa ilman liityntäbusseja  siinä käytännön sovellus ikivanhasta viisaudesta.

Antero

PS: Aloitin tosiaan 19:02, mutta tässä tuli vähän muuta väliin, jos kellonajat lukijaa ihmetyttävät.

----------


## vristo

> En saa oikein otetta Vriston kommentista.


Nappaan Seppo Vepsäläisen kommentista pätkän, joka erityisesti jäi mieleeni ja tämäkin foorumin monipuoliset keskustelut muistuttavat siitä usein:




> Koulukuntakiistat ovat kuuluneet liikennepoliittiseen keskusteluun niin kauan kuin muistan. Ei niistä eroon pääse eikä ole syytäkään. Tunnetasolla asioita myös tarkastellaan yllättävän paljon.


Mutta niinkuin sanoin tämä taitaa jo mennä aikalailla ohi tämän ketjun aiheen, joten ei tästä sen enempää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nappaan Seppo Vepsäläisen kommentista pätkän, joka erityisesti jäi mieleeni ja tämäkin foorumin monipuoliset keskustelut muistuttavat siitä usein:


Seppo on aivan oikeassa kommentissaan koulukunnista, erityisesti siitä, että koulukunnat perustuvat tunnetasoon. Tunnetason ja koulukuntien yhteyttä Seppo ei suoraan kirjoita, mutta ymmärrän Sepon tekstistä, että sitä hän tarkoittaa.

Mutta tähän on minusta syytä puuttua. Minusta koulukunnat ovat oikea ja hyväksyttävä asia, kun ne perustuvat tietoon. Kaikkea ei tiedetä, joten ei voi edellyttää, että koulukunta on kiistaton. Mutta jos koulukunta alkaa puolustaa itseään kieltämällä tiedon tai vääristelemällä sitä, silloin koulukunnalla ei enää ole oikeutusta.

Koulukuntien perusta on minusta siinä, että maailma ei ole niin yksinkertainen, että kaikille asioille olisi vain yksi oikea ratkaisu. Joukkoliikennettäkin voidaan toteuttaa monilla tavoin. Sillä on arvovalinta, mikä on hyvää joukkoliikennettä. Koulukunnat voivat perustua näihin arvovalintoihin, joista sitten seuraa arvovalinnat toteuttava tekninen ratkaisu.

Mutta jos koulukunta perustuu siihen, että tunnesyistä ollaan jonkin ratkaisun puolesta ja toista vastaan, silloin ollaan väärällä tiellä. Jos tunneperusteet hyväksytään, tunneperusteet tulee myös myöntää. Tai jotkin muut taustalla olevat syyt.

Eero Lappalaisen Soininvaaran blogin kommentin (8.5. klo 8:38) olennainen sisältö on sen moittiminen, että Helsingissä on tunneperustainen koulukunta, joka ei kaipaa kehitystä tai ongelmien ratkaisuja vaan tukea omalle kannalleen. Tämä koulukunta tuottaa mielellään perusteluita raitioliikennettä vastaan. Miksi?

Itse tunnistan muutamia syitä:
Usko menneisyyden tilastoihin ja tulevaisuuden jatkumiseen samanlaisenaVäärät ja puutteelliset tiedot eri liikennemuodoistaMetron tai bussien tunneperäinen ihailuBussien puolustamien siksi, että todellisuudessa puolustetaan katujen ja teiden tekemistä autoilleBussien puolustamista siksi, että alan yrityksille on menekkiäMetron puolustamista siksi, että se vapauttaa katutilaa autoilleMetron puolustamista siksi, että aseman seudun maan arvo nouseeMetron puolustamista siksi, että rakennusteollisuus saa isoja kauppoja
Näistä syistä vain ensimmäinen uskalletaan myöntää julkisesti, koska koettu todellisuus on kiistatonta. Kaikki muut syyt ovat sellaisia, ettei niitä voi esittää julkisesti perusteluina. Muiden syiden tapauksessa on keksittävä poliittisesti korrekteja selityksiä omien tavoitteiden tueksi. Ja sitten toimitaan kuten Elmo Allén ansiokkaasti Oden blogissa kirjoitti (8.5. klo 19:21):



> Todellisuus joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa kun on täsmälleen sellainen kuin miksi se mallinnetaan.


Jonkinlainen totuus esitetään ehkä pienessä piirissä, kuten ratikasta ja metrosta Rakennusinsinööriliiton kokouksessa. Siellä toimialajohtaja Louko oli esitellyt metrohanketta ja todennut, että ratikka on täysin mahdoton, vain tunnelimetro voi tulla kysymykseen. Loukon mukaan matka-ajoilla ei ole mitään merkitystä vaikka metrolla ne kasvavatkin. Tärkeintä on saada aikaiseksi arvokasta rakennusmaata. Ja siksi pintaratkaisut eivät tule kysymykseen, koska ne vievät liikaa maa-alaa. (Siis 8 metrin kaistale vie rakennusmaan!)

Eihän Louko ablsoluuttisesti väärässä ole siinä, että hän perustelee tunnelimetroa rakennusmaan arvonnousulla. Se on yksi tavoite. Mutta julkisuudessa ja poliittisille päättäjille esitellään aivan muita syitä, koska haluttua päätöstä ei saada, jos esitetään todelliset tavoitteet ja perustelut. Valtuutettujen arvovalinnat kun ovat todennököisimmin toiset kuin maanomistajien tai rakennusliikkeiden arvovalinnat.




> Mutta niinkuin sanoin tämä taitaa jo mennä aikalailla ohi tämän ketjun aiheen, joten ei tästä sen enempää.


Ei minusta lainkaan, vaan nyt ollaan asian ytimessä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Koulukuntakiistat ovat kuuluneet liikennepoliittiseen keskusteluun niin kauan kuin muistan. Ei niistä eroon pääse eikä ole syytäkään. Tunnetasolla asioita myös tarkastellaan yllättävän paljon.


Seppo yrittää kommentissaan kritisoida nimenomaan raitiotien puolustajia. Ongelma on kuitenkin se, että hän ei hahmota omaa metrotunteellisuuttaan.

Olen tässä juuri kahden projektin suhteen joutunut ihmettelemään taas Suomessa käytettävien EMME - mallinnuksen ja YHTALI-laskennan ominaisuuksia. Vepsäläinen tukeutuu niihin. Sanon aivan suoraan, että niissä on kysymys pitkälti teknokraattisesta uskosta virheellisiin malleihin.

EMME ei toimi joukkoliikenteen matkojen ennustamisessa kovin hyvin, koska malleissa on usein suorastaan virheellisä oletuksia, jotka ovat mallin rakenteessa. Tällainen on esimerkiksi oletus, että matkustajan keskimääräinen odotusaika on vuorovälin puolikas.

YHTALI:n perusvirhe on, että se rakentuu pääosin matka-aikoihin ja niistä saataviin säästöihin. Tie- ja joukkoliikennehankkeissa ero toki on, että joukkoliikennehankkeiden matka-aikahyödyt eivät heti katoa yhdyskuntarakenteen hajoamiseen samalla tavoin kuin tiehankkeissa, joissa matka-aikahyödyt eivät ole todellisia, koska ne ulosmittautuvat heti. YHTALI - laskelmissa taas ei saa ottaa huomioon yhdyskuntarakenteen lisäkuluja tai -säästöjä, jotka ovat matka-aikoja huomattavasti todellisempi kuluerä kuntien, valtion, yritysten ja yksityisten tilillä.

Lisäksi matka-aikoja on helppo manipuloida lisäämällä tai vähentämällä matka-aikatekijöitä, esimerkiksi vaihtovastusta tai Länsimetron laskelmissa lisäämällä "suorabussisakko".

Itse luotan enemmän kokemusperäiseen tietoon, jota saa suoraan esimerkiksi Carmen Hass-Klaun tutkimuksista siitä millainen joukkoliikenne menestyy tai suoraan käytännön kokemuksista eri joukkoliikenneorganisaatioilta.

Esimerkiksi raitioteihin liittyen Bremenin ja Rostockin kokemukset osoittavat että raitiotien laajentaminen korvaamaan sen kanssa päällekkäinen bussiliikenne tuottaa huomattavan parannuksen joukkoliikenteen talouteen. Tämä ei ole mallin asia, vaan suoraan ko. toimijoiden tilinpäätöksistä luettava rationalisoinnin tulos. Samoin Hass-Klaun tulokset eri kaupunkien bussien ja raitiotien kehittämisestä eivät ole mallituloksia, vaan todellisia kokemuksia eri puolilta länsimaailmaa.

----------


## vristo

HKL-Johtokunnan ensi viikon kokouksessa on erittäin mielenkiintoinen aihe: Joukkoliikenteen yksikkökustannukset 2008.

Koko esityslista on tässä ja em. aiheeseen liittyvä HKL-julkaisu on ladattavissa:

Joukkoliikenteen yksikkökustannukset 2008

Lukekaa erityisesti seuraava: "Liite 8. Esimerkkilaskelmia yksikkökustannusten käytöstä", jonka näen osittain suunnatuksi myös tämän foorumin keskusteluille.

----------


## late-

> Lukekaa erityisesti seuraava: "Liite 8. Esimerkkilaskelmia yksikkökustannusten käytöstä", jonka näen osittain suunnatuksi myös tämän foorumin keskusteluille.


Samat laskelmat ovat olleet yksikkökustannusraportissa mukana jo vuosia. Ilmeisenä heikkoutena linjaa 18 koskevassa laskelmassa on lähtökohtaisesti typerä yksittäisen bussilinjan muuttaminen raitiolinjaksi. Ratikan kapasiteettia ei näin käytetä millään muotoa järkevästi.

Kannattaa muuten kokeeksi tehdä sama laskelma metrolle. Se on nimittäin yksikkökustannuksilla laskien varsin edullinen tapa hoitaa linjaa 18, jos tarjontaa hiukan sopeutetaan  :Smile:  Jokainen voi omalta osaltaan miettiä mistä tämä harha johtuu, mutta vihjeeksi voi antaa hankalan yhdyssanan: marginaalikustannus.

----------


## teme

> Samat laskelmat ovat olleet yksikkökustannusraportissa mukana jo vuosia. Ilmeisenä heikkoutena linjaa 18 koskevassa laskelmassa on lähtökohtaisesti typerä yksittäisen bussilinjan muuttaminen raitiolinjaksi. Ratikan kapasiteettia ei näin käytetä millään muotoa järkevästi.
> 
> Kannattaa muuten kokeeksi tehdä sama laskelma metrolle. Se on nimittäin yksikkökustannuksilla laskien varsin edullinen tapa hoitaa linjaa 18, jos tarjontaa hiukan sopeutetaan  Jokainen voi omalta osaltaan miettiä mistä tämä harha johtuu, mutta vihjeeksi voi antaa hankalan yhdyssanan: marginaalikustannus.


Niinpä. Budjettiversiona 18 voisi korvata ihan haarauttamalla nelosen, ja neloselle tuskin edes tarvittaisiin sanottavasti lisää vaunuja...

Yritän nyt sanoa tämän jotenkin nätisti: Tuo kustannusten analysointi ei taida olla ihan ykköspanostusalue HKL:llä? En vaan oikeasti ymmärrä mitä hyötyä tuosta datasta on, siis siinä mielessä että sitä voisi käyttää kehityksessä. Hyödyllistä dataa olisi esimerkiksi linjakohtainen kustannustilasto ja varsinkin käyttöaste. Tai vaihtoehtoskenarioiden, siis jotenkin laajemmin kuin että jos tämä bussilinja olisi ratikka, kustannusvertailu.

Esimerkiksi, epäilen vahvasti että koko Pohjois-Helsingin bussilinjasto kaipaisi kokonaisuudistusta ja samalla voitaisiin säästää rutkasti rahaa. Nyt nämä silmämääräisesti äärimmäisen vajaakäyttöiset linjat (74, 75A, 76A/B...) näkyvät vain bussiliikenteen kokonaisuutta rasittavana.

Kustannusten kannalta kuitenkin olennaisin asia, on kyse sitten ratikasta, bussista tai metrosta, on käyttöasteen nostaminen. Nimenomaan siksi että marginaalikustannukset on pienet.

----------


## hylje

Linjakohtainen analyysi on erittäin kannatettavaa, mutta vaihtoehtoratkaisujen miettiminen on sillä mittakaavalla aika suuri projekti. Bussilinjojen korvaaminen likimain 1:1 ratikalla kun on nykyisellä bussilinjarakenteella vähän kyseenalaista puuhaa, koska yksittäisellä linjalla on bussilinjanakin kapasiteettia jäljellä.

Runkolinjasto ja kehityspolku keskitettyyn liikenteeseen on ilman muuta houkutteleva ajatus, etenkin kun Pohjois-Helsingin linjastoa on HSL-aikana vähän helpompi solmia samaan järjestelmään Vantaan linjaston kanssa. 

Tulisi mieleen, että nykyiset moottoritietä kulkevat linjat voisi laajalti korvata vähän hitaammalla mutta paremman saatavuuden runkolinjoilla. Joukkoliikenteen etuhan on kapasiteetissa, ei nopeudessa. Hitaammat nopeudet myös tekevät tiiviimmästä ympäristöstä houkuttelevampaa. Linjojen varrelle voisi siten jo alkuvaiheessa kaavoittaa ruuhkan pullonkaulojen ulkopuolista liikennettä hyödyntäviä työpaikkatontteja. Moottoriteille jäävät linjat voisivat olla vaikka harvakseltaan (10-20min) korkealattiaisilla nivelvaunuilla (1-2 ovea) ajettavia syöttöön perustuvia linjoja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samat laskelmat ovat olleet yksikkökustannusraportissa mukana jo vuosia.


Niin ovat, ja niiden kyseenalaisuuden vuoksi olen jo 2006 tehnyt kysymystä käsittelevän laskelman ja sitä esittelevän www-sivun. Olen kertonut siitä tässä ketjussa 5.6.2006 (viesti #36) ja sen jälkeen on sitten alkanut keskustelu siitä, kumpi valehtelee enemmän, minä vai HKL  :Smile: .

Jo käytyä keskustelua lienee turha käydä uudelleen, mutta laskelmia voi tietenkin repostella sen kautta, että uuden raportin mukaan ratikan kilometrihinta on yhtäkkiä noussut lähes 2 euroon oltuaan vuosikaudet noin 1,6 euroa. Toisaalta vaunupäivän hinta on laskenut 180 euroon oltuaan vuosikaudet luokkaa 240 euroa. Raitioliikenteen liikennöintikustannukset ovat nousseet tasoon 40 M oltuaan aikaisemmin noin 36 M.

Raportti ei selitä näitä muutoksia mitenkään, vaikka sille, että selvästikin on siirretty joitain kustannuksia kiinteistä muuttuviin, tulisi olla selkeä perustelu. Yksi selittävä tekijä kokonaiskustannusten nousulle voi olla Nr2-sarjan peruskorjaus ja matalalattiavälipalojen hankinta, joissa investoidaan noin 15 vuodeksi eteenpäin. Mutta näiden kustannusten pitäisi nostaa vaunupäivän hintaa, ei kilometrihintaa. Kokonaishintaa lisää myös liikenteen hidastuminen, josta foorumillakin on keskusteltu. Mutta senkin vaikutus tulee vaunutuntisuoritteen kasvuun, ei kilometrihintaan.




> Jokainen voi omalta osaltaan miettiä mistä tämä harha johtuu, mutta vihjeeksi voi antaa hankalan yhdyssanan: marginaalikustannus.


Raitioliikenteen muuttunut kustannusjako vaikuttaa juuri tässä ja nurin päin kuin pitäisi. Toisin kuin bussiliikenne, raitioliikenne on investointipainotteista, jolloin lisäkilometrit ovat halpoja. Siksi raitioliikennettä kannattaa nopeuttaa eli ajaa enemmän kilometrejä. Nyt näyttäisi siltä, ettei kannattaisi.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Samat laskelmat ovat olleet yksikkökustannusraportissa mukana jo vuosia. Ilmeisenä heikkoutena linjaa 18 koskevassa laskelmassa on lähtökohtaisesti typerä yksittäisen bussilinjan muuttaminen raitiolinjaksi. Ratikan kapasiteettia ei näin käytetä millään muotoa järkevästi.


Eipä tuosta yksikkökustannusraportin vertailusta tarvitse enää huolta kantaa, nythän rv-liikenteen kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelman yhteydessä on tehty se, mitä on jo monta vuotta penätty eli verrattu aidosti, voisiko bussin 18 korvata ratikoilla. Kun homma on tehty kokonaisuutena niin kuin kuuluukin, niin vastaushan oli aivan päinvastainen verrattuna tuohon yksikkökustannusraportin esimerkkiin. Että se siitä.

Mitenkä muuten jatkossa, aikookohan HSL julkaista yksikkökustannusraportteja? Jos aikoo, niin nyt olisi oiva tilaisuus pilkkoa bussiliikennettä vähän fiksummin, esimerkiksi kantakaupunkilinjoihin (Hki), poikittaislinjoihin ja keskustaan (Hki) ajaviin lähiölinjoihin tjsp.

----------


## late-

> Raportti ei selitä näitä muutoksia mitenkään, vaikka sille, että selvästikin on siirretty joitain kustannuksia kiinteistä muuttuviin, tulisi olla selkeä perustelu.


Noh. Raportin tarkkuudesta kertonee sekin, että sivun 16 taulukossa ja vastaavassa metroliikenteen taulukossa vaunupäivä ja vaunupäivän laskennallinen osa ovat nurin päin. Taulukko on ollut väärin jo muutaman vuoden ja olen asiasta huomattanutkin, mutta kiinnostus ei riitä asian korjaamiseen. Aiemminhan jostain syystä laskennallisena pidettiin toimintamenoja ja ei-laskennallisina pääomaa. Jossain vaiheessa käsitteet vaihdettiin, mutta taulukko jäi päivittämättä.

Korvausmallin muutoksia ei tosiaan selitetä mitenkään, vaikka myös metroliikenteen tuntikustannus on noussut roimasti. Ymmärrykseni mukaan näiden syissä ei ole mitään salaista, joten voinen valaista mitä tiedän. Uusien liikennöintisopimusten laatimisen yhteydessä liikennöintiyksiköiden talous on käyty läpi ja tutkittu kustannusten muodostumista. Kustannukset on jaettu uudelleen paremmin niiden muodostumista vastaaviksi. Pelkkien vaunupäivien lisäksi liikennöitsijöille maksetaan itse asiassa nyt tietty kiinteä osuus ja sen päälle muuttuva vaunupäiväosa. Tätä ei vain ole viitsitty tuoda näkyviin raportissa. Ratikan kilometrikustannusten nousu johtuu pääosin Bombardierin kanssa tehdystä Variotramien huoltosopimuksesta, jolla on melko kova kilometrihinta. Todellisia korvauksia laskettaessa lasketaan tietty hinta raitioliikenneyksikön omille vaunuille ja toinen hinta Variotrameilla ajetuille kilometreille. Raporttiin tuleva hinta on toteutuman mukaan näistä laskettu arvo siinä missä vaunupäivien laskennallinen osa on toteutuneiden vaunupäivien kautta pääomakustannuksista laskettu arvo. Lisäkustannuksia on tullut myös HKL:n konsernipuolen kulujen paremmasta kohdistamisesta toimintayksiköille ja eläkevastuiden tapaisten erien tarkemmasta huomioimisesta.

Liikennöinnin marginaalikustannus on hankalampi kysymys. Raitioliikenteen osalta kokonaiskehittämissuunnitelmassa on todettu käyttöastetta voitavan nostaa jatkossa. Käyttöasteen nostaminen alentaa vaunupäivän laskennallisen osan yksikköhintaa suurille muutoksille. Pieniä lisäyksiä voidaan käyttöastetta parantamalla tehdä täysin ilman uusia pääomakustannuksia. Lisäksi Variotrameja ajetaan jo nyt niin paljon kuin voidaan, joten käyttöasteen noususta varsin suuri osa tulisi esitettyä arvoa edullisempina kilometreinä. Pysähdysten määrän vähentäminen ja keskinopeuden nostaminen alentaisivat myös kilometrikohtaista kustannusta, jolloin kilometrikustannus ei taaskaan vastaisi marginaalikustannusta.

Metroliikenteen puolella marginaalikustannusten laskennassa olennaista on huomioida infran kiinteät ja lähes kiinteät kustannukset ja linjauksesta riippuen myös syöttöliikenteen kannattavuusmuutokset. Esimerkiksi Pääkaupunkiraiteissa on kylmästi laskettu uusia metrolinjoja nykyisillä paikka- ja matkustakilometrien hinnoilla, vaikka osalla linjoja on huomattavasti vähemmän matkustajia per kilometri ja asema kuin nykyisellä linjalla. Raportista voi helposti todeta, että metron kokonaiskustannuksia dominoivat infran kustannukset, joten oletus nykyistä vastaavista suoritekustannuksista uusilla linjoilla ovat rajusti virheellisiä, kun kuormitukset eivät vastaa nykyisiä kuormituksia. Tästä syystä sitä linjaa 18 ei kannata muuttaa metroksi, vaikka yksikkökustannuksilla laskien se voi vaikuttaa ihan fiksultakin.

Marginaalikustannus on siis kaikenkaikkiaan vaikea käsite.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Marginaalikustannus on siis kaikenkaikkiaan vaikea käsite.


Oikeassa olet. Ja tulkoon tässä siksi selvitetyksi toinenkin julkinen asia, vaikka siitä ei kamalasti melua ole pidettykään.

Tänään kyseenalaista julkisuutta HS:n yleisönosastolla saaneesta Laajasalon ratikasta tapeltiin KSV:n ja HKL:n kesken juuri tämän marginaalikustannuksen ymmärtämisen tai ymmärtämättömyyden tähden. HKL esitti yksikkökustannusraporttien tilastoihin vedoten, että ratikka on paljon kalliimpi kuin bussit ja siksi pitäisi jäädä odottamaan 30 vuoden kuluttua tehtävää metroa.

KSV laski ratikkaliikenteen kulut lopulta todellisina, eli suunnitellun aikataulun vaunu- ja miehitystarpeena. Laajasalon raporttia lukeneet näkevät, että liikennöintikulut ovat edelleen kalliimmat kuin bussilla, mutta lopullisessa päätöksenteossa annettiinkin arvoa raitioliikenteelle sinänsä. Sitä on esimerkiksi usko siihen, että ratikka saa kuitenkin enemmän joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä kuin bussi, eli myös tulot ovat suuremmat.

Toteutuneiden tilastoarvojen käyttö tulevaisuuden ennustamisessa on siis virheellistä sekä siksi, että tilastot sisältävät keskiarvoja, jotka eivät laajene pienen lisäyksen tilanteessa. Mutta myös siksi, että tulevaisuuden keskiarvot eivät ole samat kuin menneisyyden, mikäli tulevaisuutta on tarkoitus kehittää menneisyyttä paremmaksi.

Joukkoliikenteelle tyypillistä on, että laajennukset aiheuttavat kasvuportaita. Siten pienet muutokset suuntaan ja toiseen vaikuttavat hyvin vähän, mutta jossain tulee vastaan kynnys, jolloin seuraava lisämatkustaja maksaa maltaita. Yhden linjan tasolla tällainen kynnys on se, kun tarvitaan yksi lisävuoro. Järjestelmän tasolla se, että on perustettava uusi varikko kasvavalle kalustomäärälle.

Kilpailutetun liikenteen ostoissa näitä portaita ei näennäisesti ole. Kilpailevien yritysten tarjouslaskenta tasoittaa portaat mutta muodostaa samalla ostajalle osittain virheellisen kuvan kustannuksista. Jos esim. jokin merkittävän kokoinen yritys tekee jatkuvasti tappiota se osoittaa, että kilpailutuksen hintataso ei ole oikea, kun se ei kata todellisia kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Linjakohtainen analyysi on erittäin kannatettavaa, mutta vaihtoehtoratkaisujen miettiminen on sillä mittakaavalla aika suuri projekti.


No jaa, onhan näitä suunnitelmia. Minusta noissa luvuissa, ja tämä ei ole mitenkään ainoastaan HKL:n ongelma, on sitä "240 jalkopallokentän kokoinen alue sademetsää" -tautia. Eli siis jos yksinkertaistetaan lukuja, niin on toivottavaa että yksinkertaistus on jotenkin havainnollisempi kuin alkuperäiset luvut. Se että bussi maksaa niin ja niin paljon nousu herättää vain lisää kysymyksiä, mitkä bussit maksaa, johtuuko tämä matkustajamääristä, käyttöasteesta, hitaudesta, jne. Yksinkertaisempaa olisi listata nuo linjoittain.




> Bussilinjojen korvaaminen likimain 1:1 ratikalla kun on nykyisellä bussilinjarakenteella vähän kyseenalaista puuhaa, koska yksittäisellä linjalla on bussilinjanakin kapasiteettia jäljellä. Runkolinjasto ja kehityspolku keskitettyyn liikenteeseen on ilman muuta houkutteleva ajatus, etenkin kun Pohjois-Helsingin linjastoa on HSL-aikana vähän helpompi solmia samaan järjestelmään Vantaan linjaston kanssa.


Juuri näin.




> Tulisi mieleen, että nykyiset moottoritietä kulkevat linjat voisi laajalti korvata vähän hitaammalla mutta paremman saatavuuden runkolinjoilla. Joukkoliikenteen etuhan on kapasiteetissa, ei nopeudessa. Hitaammat nopeudet myös tekevät tiiviimmästä ympäristöstä houkuttelevampaa. Linjojen varrelle voisi siten jo alkuvaiheessa kaavoittaa ruuhkan pullonkaulojen ulkopuolista liikennettä hyödyntäviä työpaikkatontteja. Moottoriteille jäävät linjat voisivat olla vaikka harvakseltaan (10-20min) korkealattiaisilla nivelvaunuilla (1-2 ovea) ajettavia syöttöön perustuvia linjoja.


Olen itseasiassa aikalailla täysin päinvastaista mieltä tässä tapauksessa. Ja korostetaan nyt että tämä on vaka matkustajan mutu, eli voin olla väärässä, mutta kun ei noita linjakohtaisia matkustajamääriä mistään löydä:

Pohjois-Helsingin (ja tarkoitan nyt Puistolla-Suutarila-Malmi-Jakomäki aluetta) alueella on loppujen lopuksi vähän sisäistä liikennettä. Asutus on aika tiheää, käytännössä jotain 4000 - 5000 as./km2 asuinalueilla (puistot, lenttokenttä ja teollisuusalueet hämää tilastoissa).  Eli koulut, päiväkodit, tms. lähipalvelut on yleensä suurin piirtein kävelymatkan päässä, samoin edes jonkinlainen pienkauppa. Työpaikkaliikenne taas kohdistuu keskustaan ja kehien suuntaan. Malmi on jonkin sortin paikalliskeskus, mutta silläkin on semmoinen rasite että keskusta on kuitenkin niin lähellä eli matkassa säästää aika vähän jos jää Malmille. Sanoisin kokonaisuudessaan että joukkoliikenne on hyvin keskustaan suuntautunutta, enemmän kuin esimerkiksi Vantaalla.

Niillä moottoritietä keskustaan ajavilla linjoilla, 77 Jakomäestä ja 73, 75 ja 70 Pihlajamäestä eteenpäin nimenomaan on ihan hyvin matkustajia ainakin silmämääräisesti. 76:ssa ja 74:ssa olen taas valehtelematta ollut useamman kerran AINOA matkustaja, ne kerrat kun väkeä on ollut enemmän kuin mahtuu tilataksiin on hyvin harvassa. Sama juttua 75A:n kanssa, ja 69:n. Nämä ovat nimenomaan niitä asuinalueille kierteleviä linjoja. Veikkaan että taustalla on vanha ystävämme EMME, joka laskee alakanttiin vaihtohaitan, 76 esimerkiksi on ihan puhdas liityntälinja ja pyörii tyhjänä. Eli liityntälinjoilla on, harvasta vuorovälistä huolimatta, ylitarjontaa. Se mikä tuntuu toimivan on että sama linja on sekä suoraan keskustaan menevä että liityntälinja, esim. 75 kontra 75A.

Se mitä seutu tarvitsisi olisi ainakin Lahdenväylän ja ehkä Tuusulanväylänkin suuntainen raide, Pääradan ja Metron ja toisaalta Pääradan ja Martinlaakson radan välissä on liian isot alueet jotta liityntä toimisi, mutta ei nyt siitä tässä yhteydessä enempää.

----------


## 339-DF

> Se että bussi maksaa niin ja niin paljon nousu herättää vain lisää kysymyksiä, mitkä bussit maksaa, johtuuko tämä matkustajamääristä, käyttöasteesta, hitaudesta, jne.


Busseilla tuotettu liikenne on sinänsä halpaa, mutta kun bussien käyttöaste on niin matala, niin matkustajakohtaiset kustannukset ovat korkeat. Ratikkaliikenteen tuottaminen on paljon kalliimpaa, mutta kun ratikat keräävät niin suuria matkustajajoukkoja, niin matkustajakohtaiset kustannukset ovat bussia pienemmät.

Siksi yhden vajaakäytössä olevan bussilinjan muuttaminen ratikaksi on hölmöläisten hommaa, mutta kolmen vajaakäyttöisen bussilinjan muuttaminen yhdeksi toimivaksi ratikaksi sen sijaan voi olla hyvinkin fiksua, kun bonuksena raideliikennekerroin parhaassa tapauksessa (9/17) vieläpä lähes tuplaa matkustajamäärän.




> Yksinkertaisempaa olisi listata nuo linjoittain.


Yksinkertaisempaa ehkä, mutta mentäisiinkö silti metsään? Olen itsekin miettinyt tuota. Jouko-linjojen kohdallahan kerrottiin linjoittain, mitä yhden vanhan palvelulinjan matkustajan kuljettaminen maksoi, ja luvut olivat katastrofaalisia (pahimmat yli 10 e / hlö). Tietyillä linjoilla olisi halvempaa tarjota taksikyyti kaikille halukkaille.

Tällainen vertailuluku on minusta tervetullut silloin, kun halutaan säästöjä. On helppo perustella, että linjalla X on niin vähän käyttäjiä, että jokainen matkustaja maksaa 3 e, kun linjalla Y jokainen matkustaja maksaakin vain 0,75 e. Siispä lakkautetaan linja X.

Mutta johtaisiko näin suoraviivainen ajattelu kuitenkin pieleen? Esimerkiksi ratikkalinjastossa aina jokin linja on se kallein. Lakkautettaisiinko siis 1/1A siksi, että sillä on vähemmän matkustajia kuin muilla? Ja kun siitä on päästy eroon, lakkautettaisiinko seuraavaksi kallein jne?

Osa linjoista on myös välttämättömiä, oli kustannus mikä hyvänsä. Nämä ovat käytännössä kaikki bussilinjoja, ja suuri osasyy siihen, että bussiliikenteen tuottaminen on niin tolkuttoman kallista. Vaikkapa bussilla 24 matkustajakohtaiset kustannukset todennäköisesti ovat pilvissä, mutta palvelutaso ja suunnitteluohje kuitenkin edellyttävät, että liikennettä on oltava. 24 palvelee pientä joukkoa asukkaita ja muutamaa työpaikkaa, esim. Mäntyniemeä, eikä Helsingissä ole ainakaan vielä menty (ehkä Tarvoa lukuunottamatta) sille tielle, että tarjottaisiin kylmästi ei-oota pienen kysynnän vuoksi tai korvattaisiin varsinaista joukkoliikennettä pari kertaa päivässä kulkevalla pakettiautolla, kuten Keravalla, Tarvossa tai Kaskisaaressa.

----------


## teme

Eihän se että joku linja on kallis tarkoita sitä että se pitää lopettaa, vaan sitä että sitä pitää kehittää. Ja jos on sellainen alue missä on vähän kysyntää, eli on joka tapauksessa pakko ajaa jotain, niin sitten sitä voi yrittää kehittää vähemmän kalliiksi. Tämä on voittoa vaikka linja olisi edelleen kallis.

Esimerkiksi voisiko sen Seurasaaren vähäisen kysynnän hoitaa siirtämällä joku seutulinja ajamaan sitä kautta edelleen Lehtisaareen suuntaan? Saattaisi olla ruuhkassa jopa nopeampi.

Mitä tulee ykköseen, niin sekä Mäkelänkadun kiskoja että reittiä nimenomaan tulee pohtia siksi että matkustajia on vähän. Kokonaisuudistusta odotellessa: HKL tyrmää esimerkiksi jatkon Käpylän asemalle sillä perusteella että "ei kannata", mutta minä epäilen vahvasti että tässä on kysymys siitä että ykkönen ei ylipäänsä kannata mallien mukaan, jolloin myöskään mikään sen jatke ei kannata. Jos ja kun ykköstä liikennöidään joka tapauksessa, niin kysymys pitäisi asettaa niin että onko jatke Käpylän asemalle kokonaisuuden kannalta kustannustehokkaampi esimerkiksi niin että suurempi matkustajamäärä tekee ykkösestä vähemmän kalliin.

----------


## Jusa

No ykköstä nyt pitäisi kehittää kummassakin päässä, Käpylän asemalta kauppatorin sijasta keskustaan tai mielummin yli. 
Taitaa olla saamatonta porukkaa Käpylässä!

----------


## hylje

Laajasalon ratikkaratkaisussa painanee myös se, että ratikat mahtuvat ajamaan kaupunkiin syvemmällekkin kuin Hakaniemeen. Kuten taannoinen 10A/B-luonnos esitti. Ja sen päälle vielä kaksi linjaa muualle, hip hei! Vastaavat bussilinjat Laajasaloon samaa siltaa pitkin olisivat Hakaniemestä eteenpäin täysin päällekkäisiä ratikoiden kanssa.

Linjakohtaisten tilastojen julkaiseminen toisi tuiki tärkeää pohjadataa julki. Linjastohan ei kuitenkaan ole joukko yksittäisiä linjoja, vaan liikennekokonaisuus. Tilastolliset mallit, joilla suunnittelussa perustellaan (tai ollaan perustelematta) useiden linjojen joukkoja tai yhteisosuuksia taloudellisesti tulevat myös olla julkisia ja vastaavia valmiiksi laskettuihin raportteihin, joita nytkin näemme. Suuri etu on, että suunnittelun ulkopuoliset tilastonmurskaajat voivat esittää mielenkiintoisia korrelaatioita, parempia malleja ja nykyisten mallien vajavaisuuksia. Perusdata on tärkeä ensiaskel sille, että joku erittäin monipuolisesti ajatteleva saa ne käsiinsä, joka puolestaan on tärkeä välivaihe sille, että tämä voi julkaista löydöksensä. Tuloksenahan on linjasto, jonka palvelu/kustannus-suhde on aina vain paremmin optimoitu aina vain yleiskäyttöisimmillä ja tosielämää läheisimmillä kaavoilla perusteltuna.

Pohjadatasta on tietysti helppo tehdä suoria johtopäätöksiä, että jokin linja ei vain kannata. Vaikeampaa ja tärkeämpää on löytää syvempiä riippuvuuksia ja optimoida niiden mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta johtaisiko näin suoraviivainen ajattelu kuitenkin pieleen? Esimerkiksi ratikkalinjastossa aina jokin linja on se kallein. Lakkautettaisiinko siis 1/1A siksi, että sillä on vähemmän matkustajia kuin muilla? Ja kun siitä on päästy eroon, lakkautettaisiinko seuraavaksi kallein jne?


Juuri tämä on ydinoivallus. PanAmerican Air Lines toimi tällä periaatteella, eikä sitä enää ole. Sillä tuli se aika, että lopetettavat yhteydet loppuivat. Vastaavalla tavalla Britanniassa hra. Beeching melkein onnistui lakkauttamaan rautatieliikenteen. Hän lakkautti kannattamattomia sivuratoja, jolloin tyrehtyivät ne purot, joista kannattavien pääratojen liikenne kertyi.

Täällä Hesassa on varmaan helppo ymmärtää, mitä merkitsee lakkauttaa kaikki kannattamattomat metron liityntälinjat, jolloin katoaa 70 % metron käyttäjistä. Mutta aivan sama pätee muihinkin järjestelmän tukilinjoihin. Jos ei pääse paria ekaa kilometriä melkein tyhjällä bussilla, mennään autolla koko matka.

Tietenkin kannattaa pyrkiä eroon kannattamattomimmista verkon osista. Mutta ei karsimalla palvelua, vaan toimimalla tehokkaammin. Liikennöinnin kustannuksien karsimiseen on runsaasti keinoja lähtien vuorojen yhdistämisestä pidemmiksi linjoiksi (seisonta- ja odotusajat vähenevät, vaihdot vähenevät eli palvelutaso nousee). Mutta myös kuormitetuimpien linjojen tehostaminen parantaa verkon kokonaistaloutta. Bussiliikenteen muttaminen ratikaksi alentaa kuluja ja lisää tuloja ja siten on varaa pitää palvelun kattavuutta laajempana.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Juuri tämä on ydinoivallus. PanAmerican Air Lines toimi tällä periaatteella, eikä sitä enää ole. Sillä tuli se aika, että lopetettavat yhteydet loppuivat. Vastaavalla tavalla Britanniassa hra. Beeching melkein onnistui lakkauttamaan rautatieliikenteen. Hän lakkautti kannattamattomia sivuratoja, jolloin tyrehtyivät ne purot, joista kannattavien pääratojen liikenne kertyi.


Kysymys on mielestäni vähän samasta asiasta kuin Pitkässä hännässä (http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitk%C3%A4_h%C3%A4nt%C3%A4). Eli on pienen kysynnän tuotteita jotka on helppo sivuuttaa merkityksettöminä, mutta näiden kaikkien häntien yhteenlaskettu kysyntä on hyvin suuri. Esimerkiksi kirjakaupassa Internet on muuttanut tilannetta niin että hyvin laajaa valikoimaa voidaan tarjota, vaikkapa saksankieliselle ratikkakirjallisuudella on Suomessa hyvin rajallisesti ostajia, mutta tämän tyyppisiä marginaaliniteitä myydään kokonaisuutena kuitenkin paljon. Lähes jokaisella on joku omituinen kiinnostuksen kohde.

Joukkoliikenteessä vähän samaa efektiä voisi mielestäni hakea pidemmillä linjoilla. Esimerkiksi kutosen ja kasin yhdistäminen yhdeksi linjaksi Jätkäsaaressa: Bulevardin ja Hietaniemen hautausmaan välillä on varmasti vähän liikennettä, mutta sitä on kuitenkin jonkun verran. Tämä on jossain määrin uskon asia, tilastolliset menetelmät tuskin saa täysin kiinni tuollaista pientä kysyntää. Samasta syystä pidän viisaana liityntä- ja suorien linjojen yhdistämistä.

----------


## hmikko

Tämä menee ohi ratikoista ja busseista. Osmo Soininvaara kirjoitti blogissaan matkustajajunaiikenteen yksityistämisestä ja kritisoi nykyistä ristisubventiota, siis sitä, että kannattavimmat yhteydet subventoivat kannattamattomia. Vaihtoehto olisi, että operaattori toimisi liikeyrityksen periaatteilla ja pyrkisi hinnoittelulla täyttämään junat mahdollisimman hyvin. Kannattamattomien yhteyksien operointia tukisi valtio suoraan verovaroista, jos se katsoo tämän tarpeelliseksi.

Joku valitti, että tuo johtaa sekaviin lipun hintoihin, kun sama pätkä maksaa ajankohdasta ja palvelusta riippuen hyvinkin erilaisia summia. Näin on mm. Britanniassa ja Ruotsissa. VR:n hyvä puoli kuulemma on puhtaasti matkan pituuten perustuvat hinnat. Itse en pidä tuota mitenkään tavoiteltavana. Matkustan usein junalla tarkoituksellisesti ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella, koska pystyn järjestelemään työaikani suht helposti. Käyttäisin mieluusti halvempia lippuja.

Pitäisikö vähemmän kannattava liityntäliikenne olla suhteessa kalliimpaa (siis kaukoliikenteessä)? VR esimerkiksi hinnoittelisi pääradan junat siten, että ne tulevat täyteen, ja joku muu operoisi liityntäkiskobussia jostain sivummalta mahdollisesti julkisella tuella. Lyhyen liityntäpätkän hinta voisi olla esim. yhtä kallis kuin vaikka Seinäjoki-Helsinki -väli (joka olisi ajankohdasta riippuen nykyistä selvästi halvempi).

----------


## hylje

Tehokkuuden kantiltahan olisi parasta, että kevyen kuorman (l. kallis) liityntä olisi mahdollisimman pienimuotoista. Tähän pääsee menettämättä liitynnän etuja (aiemmin mainittu pitkä häntä) tehostamalla suurta osaa nykyisestä liityntäliikenteen piirissä olevaa rakennuskantaa kannattavaan liikenteeseen asti ja palvelemalla alueita, joissa tämä ei ole mahdollista tai haluttavaa Jouko-tyyppisellä kutsu- ja aikataululiikenteellä ("maaseutubussit") joka kulkee vuorokauden ympäri mutta joiden käyttö maksaa sitten ekstraa kalleutensa vuoksi. 

Tällöin autokaupunkiin pääsee yhä bussilla, mutta se maksaa ekstraa. Joukkoliikennekaupunki on kuitenkin yhteiskunnallisesti terve ilmankin kallista syöttöä autokaupungista.

Esittelemäni järjestely voisi johtaa siihen, että keskusten väliset heikon käyttöasteen alueet palvellaan näillä maaseutubusseilla, jolloin keskusten välisillä katuosuuksilla keskustabussien ei tarvitsisi hidastella kahden matkustajan takia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pitäisikö vähemmän kannattava liityntäliikenne olla suhteessa kalliimpaa (siis kaukoliikenteessä)? VR esimerkiksi hinnoittelisi pääradan junat siten, että ne tulevat täyteen, ja joku muu operoisi liityntäkiskobussia jostain sivummalta mahdollisesti julkisella tuella. Lyhyen liityntäpätkän hinta voisi olla esim. yhtä kallis kuin vaikka Seinäjoki-Helsinki -väli (joka olisi ajankohdasta riippuen nykyistä selvästi halvempi).


Minusta tällä asialla on yksi tunnettu nimi: kermankuorinta. Ja se ei ole minusta oikein, vaikka se onkin  kuten tiedämme  kermankuorijan mieleen. Onhan se nimittäin mukavaa, kun joku kustantaa toiselle asiakkaita.

Jos palataan lähemmäksi otsikkoa, niin mietitään vaikka metroa ja sen liityntäliikennettä. Edellä esitetyn järjestelyn mukaan Metro Oy tekisi hyvää tulosta, kun sen yksikkökustannus on halvempi kuin Bussi Oy:n, joka tuo asemille 2/3 Metro Oy:n asiakkaista. Sanotaan vaikka, että Metro Oy:llä yksi matka aiheuttaa 30 sentin kulun ja Bussi Oy:llä 60 sentin kulun. Ja markkinahinta on 60 snt/matka. Bussi Oy ei tee tulosta ollenkaan, Metro Oy tienaa 30 snt eli 50 %:n myyntikatetta. Kiva järjestely, eikö vaan?

No sitten Bussi Oy:n omistaja kyllästyy ja lopettaa tuottamattoman busineksen. Metro Oy menettää 2/3 asiakkaistaan. Kun jokaista käytettyä paikkaa kohden jää 2 tyhjäksi, Metro Oy:n kulut nousevatkin 90 senttiin per matka. Kun tulot ovat 60 snt, Metro Oy kierähtääkin tappiolle. Aikaisempi 30 snt voitto per matka muuttuukin 30 snt tappioksi per matka.

Bussi Oy:n omistajan elämä ei muutu miksikään, mutta Metro Oy:ssä tulee aihetta miettiä, onko ahneella kakkainen loppu vai tarttisko antaa kermankuorinnasta periksi. Metro Oy:n kannattaakin tehdä Bussi Oy:lle tarjous: Metro Oy maksaa Bussi Oy:lle jokaisesta matkustajasta 15 snt. Hyi hyi, ristisubventiota? Eikä ole, kun tervettä liiketoimintaa. Bussi Oy hyväksyy tarjouksen ja uudessa tilanteessa Metro Oy tekee voittoa joka matkalla enää 15 snt, mutta myyntikate on silti 33 %. Bussi Oy saa myyntituloa joka matkasta 75 snt, 60 snt asiakkailta ja 15 snt provikkaa Metro Oy:ltä. Myyntikate on 20 %, siis vielä suhteessa huonompi kuin Metro Oy:llä. Mutta nyt molemmat tulevat toimeen eikä edes tarvinnut nostaa asiakkaan hintaa.

Näinhän oikeasti toimii koko HKL/YTV-liikenne. Pelkkää ristisubventiota kannattamattomien ja vähemmän kannattamattomien linjojen ja niiden osien välillä. Joukkoliikennepalvelu on kokonaisuus, jossa ei voi ruveta ajattelemaan yksittäistä palvelua, eli perimmältään jokaista pysäkkiväliä erikseen. Sillä niin ajatellen HKL:n ei kannattaisi ajaa metroakaan kuin väliä HerttoniemiSörnäinen, koska sillä välillä on suurin matkamäärä. Kaikki muut asemavälit ovat kannattamattomia, koska ne eivät kannata yhtä hyvin kuin paras väli.

Antero

----------


## Salomaa

On todella ajatusta ottaa käyttöön takaisin toisen linjan raitiotie.  Ei ole mitään järkeä kantakaupungin välittömässä tuntumassa pitää käyttämättä linjaa joka  mm. palvelee kaupunkien taloa ja Diakonissalaitosta.

----------


## Compact

> HKL:n ei kannattaisi ajaa metroakaan kuin väliä HerttoniemiSörnäinen, koska sillä välillä on suurin matkamäärä. Kaikki muut asemavälit ovat kannattamattomia, koska ne eivät kannata yhtä hyvin kuin paras väli.


Asiaa sivuten, mutta osuen:

Valtionrautateiden/Rautatiehallituksen eräs jo edesmennyt vetovoiman käytön ja suunnittelun päällikköinsinööri totesi 1980-luvulla yksityisissä lehtiartikkeleissaan ja keskusteluissa, että (silloinen liikennemäärä huomioiden) Suomen ainoa rataosa, joka olisi ollut taloudellisesti kannattavaa sähköistää, olisi ollut lyhyehkö rataosa Helsinki-Pasila. Kaikkien muiden rataosien liikennemäärä olisi ollut edullisempaa hoitaa pelkästään dieselkalustolla. Mikä ei tunnu edelleenkään hullummalta ajatukselta?

Kritisointi siis kohdistui yleensä siihen, että yleensä ryhdyttiin vetämään ilmajohtoa radan päälle. Mitä valtavia miljardisummia onkaan vuosikymmenten aikana syydetty sähköratojen rakentamiseen! Suuriin nopeuksiin ja junapainoihin yms. päästään myös dieseleillä, eli nykyinen VR:n hankkima sähkökalusto ei ole juuri sen kummempaa kuin mitä löytyisi maailman dieselkalustotehtailta. Ratapohjaa voi parantaa samaan tasoon, kuin mikä se nykyäänkin on,  ilman ilmajohtoja ja siihen syydettyjä lisämiljardeja. Langanvetoon käytetyillä rahoilla olisi saatu käyttökelpoista dieseljunakalustoa ja tiheää liikennepalvelua myös jo nykyään hiipuneillekin rataosille, eivätkä ne nyt olisi välttämättä kasvamassa horsmaa.

Linja-autopuolellakin liikennettä pystytään Suomessa harjoittamaan ilman päähänpinttymää, että bussien pitäisi olla langanalla kulkevia sähköautoja. No jaa, olisihan se vaan toki erikoisen hienoa matkustaa vaikkapa Satakunnan Liikenteen johdinautolla reitillä Helsinki-Lauttakylä-Pori.

Yhä rahaa syydetään kaikenmoisiin sähköratahankkeisiin, aivan kuin *Sähköradat Ay* eli Imatran Voima Oy ja Suomen Kaapelitehdas Oy olisivat vielä täällä keskuudessamme...

Lähivuosina päästään sitten "sähköjunalla" Laihialle, Kirkniemeen ja mitä niitä nyt onkaan.

----------


## hmikko

> Minusta tällä asialla on yksi tunnettu nimi: kermankuorinta.


Soininvaaran pointti oli yksityistämisestä ja junamatkojen osuuden kasvattamisesta. VR:n hinnoittelusta on täällä tietysti omakin ketju. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että liikennejärjestelmä on kokonaisuus ja että HKL:n tietysti kannattaa katsoa omaa metroaan ja liityntäbusseja kokonaisuutena. Esitetty ajatus hinnoittelusta koskisi tilannetta, jossa VR:n matkustajaliikenne on yksityinen yritys, jolla on kilpailijoita.

----------


## 339-DF

Kuten täällä on monta kertaa todettu, yksi vertailua hankaloittava tekijä on väylän ylläpitokulu. Ratikkaradan kunnossapidosta ja uusimisesta aiheutuvat kustannukset maksaa HKL, bussikaistojen ja muiden bussien ajoväylien kuluja "ei maksa kukaan" eli ne sisältyvät HKR:n muuhun katubudjettiin. Tämä on nyt käsittääkseni ensimmäistä kertaa mainittu oikein erikseen HKL:n johtokunnan päätöstiedotteessa:




> Kuljetusmuotojen kustannusrakenne ja kustannusten laskentatapakin vaihtelee.  [...] Bussiliikenteen kustannuksiin ei myöskään ole laskettu korvausta katuverkoston käytöstä.


Katukunnossapidon kulut toki tiedetään, mutta olisi aika hankalaa ryhtyä jyvittämään niitä eri liikennemuotojen kesken, jotta busseille saataisiin väyläkustannus. Jos tämä väyläkustannusasia on ongelma, niin yksi ratkaisu olisi siirtää raitioratojen rakentaminen, kunnossapito ja uusiminen HKR:lle kadunrakennusyksikköön. Kadunrakennustahan sekin on. Silloin HKL/HSL ei maksaisi väylämaksuja lainkaan, vaan ne menisivät HKR:n katubudjetista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos tämä väyläkustannusasia on ongelma, niin yksi ratkaisu olisi siirtää raitioratojen rakentaminen, kunnossapito ja uusiminen HKR:lle kadunrakennusyksikköön. Kadunrakennustahan sekin on. Silloin HKL/HSL ei maksaisi väylämaksuja lainkaan, vaan ne menisivät HKR:n katubudjetista.


Kävin juuri Pietarissa, missä näin on tehty. Ja tunnettuahan on foorumillakin, että raitiotiet sulavat siellä kuin lumi katusuolassa. Kun sille katuhallinnolle ratikkakiskot ovat riesa, jota varten ei edes välitetä hankkia työkaluja. Helpompaa on vain levittää asfalttia eikä opetella tekemään jotain muuta. Ja on yksi syy lisää saada lisää tilaa autoille.

Parempi vain opetella käyttämään laskumoottoria. Miksi nimittäin ei osattaisi, kun Tielaitoskin osaa laskea tieverkon kulumisen ja ylläpitotarpeen eri liikennemuotojen osalle. Toisaalta lienee aika luontevaa, ettei bussien aiheuttamaa katuylläpidon rasitusta ole tiedossa, jos asiaa ei ole kukaan koskaan edes kysynyt. Eihän asian selvittämien ole ollut ainakaan bussiliikenteen intressi.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Katukunnossapidon kulut toki tiedetään, mutta olisi aika hankalaa ryhtyä jyvittämään niitä eri liikennemuotojen kesken, jotta busseille saataisiin väyläkustannus. J


Jokerilinjaan sisältyy aika tavalla pelkästään busseille tarkoitettuja joukkoliikennekatuja. Ja kun Jokeria on liikennöity jo ihan hyvä tovi, voitaisiin katsoa kuinka paljon nämä kadut vaativat uusimista, jakaa tämä liikennesuoritteella ja näin saataisiin ihan kelpo arvio bussien väyläkustannuksesta. Tuli vaan mieleen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Linja-autojen infrastruktuurin investointi- ja käyttökustannusten arviointi raitioteihin verrattavalla tavalla olisi erittäin hyvä diplomityön aihe tekniikan opiskelijalle. Tämä olisi myös sellainen työ, jonka teettämiseen esim. Helsingin, Turun ja Tampereen joukkoliikenneviranomaiset voisivat osallistua.

Itselläni on tähän liittyvää aineistoa mm. Göteborgista. Lisäksi minulla on myös historiatietoa Turun osalta siitä, miten linja-autoliikenteen infraa on rakennettu. Jos joku innostuu, voi ottaa minuun yhteyttä.

Linja-autojen infrastruktuurikustannus Suomen suuremmissa kaupungeista muodostuu seuraavista tekijöistä:

Investoinnit:
- Linja-autoliikentelle mitoitettu katuverkko verrattuna katuverkkoon ilman linja-autojen tarpeita, mm väljempi geometria, vahvempi katuperustus.
- Autoliikenteen hierarkiasta poikkeavat läpiajettavat kadut.
- Pysäkit ja pysäkkilevikkeet.
- Joukkoliikennekaistat ja -kadut.

Ylläpito:
- Kuormituksen jakautuminen linja-autoille ja muulle liikenteelle eri tyyppisillä kaduilla, esim. lähiön kokoojakatu, päätie, keskustan katu.

Lähiön kokoojakaduilla, joilla kulkee linja-autoja esim. 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, varmasti pääosa kulutuksesta on linja-auton aiheuttamaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lähiön kokoojakaduilla, joilla kulkee linja-autoja esim. 10 minuutin vuorovälillä, varmasti pääosa kulutuksesta on linja-auton aiheuttamaa.


Ehkä sellaisesta kulutuksesta, joka on sidoksissa ajoneuvojen kokonais- ja akselimassoihin. On kuitenkin huomattava, että päällysteisiin kehittyvät nk. tieurat vastaavat raideleveydeltään henkilöautoja, eivät raskasta liikennettä. Raskas liikenne kun ei käytä nastarenkaita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kävin juuri Pietarissa, missä näin on tehty. Ja tunnettuahan on foorumillakin, että raitiotiet sulavat siellä kuin lumi katusuolassa. Kun sille katuhallinnolle ratikkakiskot ovat riesa, jota varten ei edes välitetä hankkia työkaluja. Helpompaa on vain levittää asfalttia eikä opetella tekemään jotain muuta. Ja on yksi syy lisää saada lisää tilaa autoille.


Meillä tilanne olisi sikäli eri, että meillä ihmiset ja kalusto olisi valmiina, se vaan siirrettäisiin HKL-liikelaitoksesta rakennusvirastoon. Mutta olet varmasti oikeassa, että nyt HKL:ssa tämä joukko on erikoistunut tekemään omaa työtään oman rakennusyksikön johtajan johdossa. HKR:ssa rataosasto hukkuisi paljon suurempaan massaan ja saattaisi joutua ikään kuin taustalle pienuutensa vuoksi. HKR:n prioriteetit olisivat muualla, ja se ei tietysti edistäisi rataosaston asiaa.

Tuollainen diplomityönä tai muuna tutkimuksena tapahtuva bussien väyläkustannusarviointi olisi kyllä todella ajankohtaista tehdä juuri nyt, sillä siitä saataisiin arvokasta tietoa Helsinkiin johdinautoselvityksen ja vastavalmistuneen ratikan kehittämissuunnitelman tueksi sekä Turkuun ja Tampereelle rv-bussivertailuihin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ehkä sellaisesta kulutuksesta, joka on sidoksissa ajoneuvojen kokonais- ja akselimassoihin. On kuitenkin huomattava, että päällysteisiin kehittyvät nk. tieurat vastaavat raideleveydeltään henkilöautoja, eivät raskasta liikennettä. Raskas liikenne kun ei käytä nastarenkaita.


Joukkoliikennekaistat, bussipysäkit ja joukkoliikennekadut osoittavat toista. Pysäkkejä pohjustetaan asfaltin sijaan betonilla, jotta pinta kestäisi. Pulmana ei ole nastojen rouhinta, vaan asfaltin pehmeys erityisesti kesällä. Urat ovat selkeät paripyöräurat, ja paikoissa, joissa henkilöautojen nastojen ei pitäisi vaikuttaa yhtään mitään.

Eli tien pinnalle suurempi ongelma on nimenomaan raskaan kaluston aiheuttama suuri paine. Siellä, missä pinta kuluu nastaurille, raskaan liikenteen osuus on niin vähäinen, että henkilöautojen kulutuksesta tulee määräävä.

Ajankohtainen osoitus bussien aiheuttamasta kadun kulumisesta on Kamppi, jossa ratikkaliikenne oli juuri poikki 2 vko bussien aiheuttaman asfaltin kulumisen ja kaivonkansien painumisen vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joukkoliikennekaistat, bussipysäkit ja joukkoliikennekadut osoittavat toista.


Vastasit ihan toiseen kysymykseen.

Teiden kuluminen on huomattavan monimutkainen kokonaisuus ja "syyllisiä"  haettiin jo ainakin 1980-luvulla aktiivisesti. Jo silloin kävi selväksi, että suurin osa tieurista vastaa raideleveydeltään henkilöautoja. Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö raskas liikenne aiheuttaisi lainkaan rasitusta teiden ja katujen rakenteisiin, varmasti aiheuttaa. Eräässä teiden rasitukseen liittyvässä yhtälössä akselimassa muistaakseni korotetaan jopa neljänteen potenssiin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ura- ja painumakysymyksissä on varmaan kyse usein eri asioista.

Raskaan ja tiheän bussiliikenteen tilanteissa on varmaankin usein kysymys ihan katuperustuksen ja päällysteen kestävyydestä. Turussa Aurakatua ja Eerikinkatua juuri uusittiin. Samoin 1960-70-luvun lähiöiden joukkoliikenteen käyttämiä pääkatuja on peruskorjattu raitiotien kiskonvaihtoa vastaavalla tavalla esimerkiksi Ylioppilaskylän Inspehtorinkadulla ja Ispoisten Rätiälänkadulla. Näillä kaduilla pääosa raskaasta liikenteestä on linja-autoja. Vaikuttaa siltä, että näissä tilanteissa sekä päällystys että perustus kuluvat nopeasti, mutta eivät välttämättä urautuen vaan pikemminkin painuen.

Maanteillä harvoin kulkee 10 minuutin välein busseja. Ne tiet, joilla kulkee, ovat yleensä erittäin raskaasti rakennettuja moottoriteitä. Sen perusteella kun olen seurannut pääteiden ja katujen rakentamista, vaikuttaa siltä, että mihin tahansa kaupunkikatuun verrattuna valtatiet ja moottoritiet ovat huomattavan raskaasti perustettuja ja päällystekerroksiakin on huomattavasti tukevammin.

----------


## 339-DF

Bussien liikennöintikustannusten tilastointitapaa, jossa ei ole eroteltu erityyppisiä bussilinjoja toisistaan, on kritisoittu foorumilla laajasti.

Tässä pieni faktanpoikanen, joka tukee tuota bussilinjojen jakoa tilastointia varten erikseen ainakin kantakaupunki- ja esikaupunkilinjastoon. Raitio-lehden numerossa 2/79 todetaan:

"Linja-autojen polttoaineenkulutus vaihtelee linjoittain. Esimerkiksi linjalla 95 se on 42 litraa/100 km ja linjalla 17 62 litraa/ 100 km."

Tieto ei tietysti ole erityisen tuore, eikä noita linjojakaan ole enää olemassa. Siitäkin huolimatta tuosta näkyy selkeästi, että kantakaupungissa (17) polttoaineenkulutus on selkeästi suurempaa (tässä peräti puolitoistakertaista) kuin keskustan ja lähiön välisellä linjalla (95 lähti Rautatientorilta).

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Bussien liikennöintikustannusten tilastointitapaa, jossa ei ole eroteltu erityyppisiä bussilinjoja toisistaan, on kritisoittu foorumilla laajasti.
> 
> Tässä pieni faktanpoikanen, joka tukee tuota bussilinjojen jakoa tilastointia varten erikseen ainakin kantakaupunki- ja esikaupunkilinjastoon. Raitio-lehden numerossa 2/79 todetaan:
> 
> "Linja-autojen polttoaineenkulutus vaihtelee linjoittain. Esimerkiksi linjalla 95 se on 42 litraa/100 km ja linjalla 17 62 litraa/ 100 km."
> 
> Tieto ei tietysti ole erityisen tuore, eikä noita linjojakaan ole enää olemassa. Siitäkin huolimatta tuosta näkyy selkeästi, että kantakaupungissa (17) polttoaineenkulutus on selkeästi suurempaa (tässä peräti puolitoistakertaista) kuin keskustan ja lähiön välisellä linjalla (95 lähti Rautatientorilta).


Varmasti tuohon aikaan onkin ollut suuria polttoainekulutuseroja, kun HKL ajeli vielä pääasiassa kaksivaihteisilla autoilla. Linjalla 17 ei varmaankaan päästy kovin montaa kertaa sivun aikana hydrauliselta ykkösvaihteelta mekaaniselle kakkoselle, mikä selittää korkeaa kulutusta. Nykykalustolla päästään keskustatyyppisessä ajossa kulutuksessa luokkaan 40l/100km, paljon maantietyyppistä ajoa sisältävillä linjoilla päästään reiluun kolmeenkymppiin per 100km. Teliautoilla voi noihin lukuihin lisätä kymmenisen litraa.
Aikoinaan jollain Volvo B57:lla päästiin maantieajossa helposti alle 20l/100km lukuihin...
Lieneekö kovin pätevää käyttää yli 30 vuotta vanhoja tietoja?

----------


## 339-DF

> Nykykalustolla päästään keskustatyyppisessä ajossa kulutuksessa luokkaan 40l/100km, paljon maantietyyppistä ajoa sisältävillä linjoilla päästään reiluun kolmeenkymppiin per 100km. Teliautoilla voi noihin lukuihin lisätä kymmenisen litraa.


Arvelinkin, että lukujen täytyy olla tänä päivänä selkeästi pienempiä.

Näistä luvuista päätellen erokin on pienentynyt, eli jos ennen kantakaupunkilinjan kulutus oli esikaupunki+50%, niin nyt +35%.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Arvelinkin, että lukujen täytyy olla tänä päivänä selkeästi pienempiä.
> 
> Näistä luvuista päätellen erokin on pienentynyt, eli jos ennen kantakaupunkilinjan kulutus oli esikaupunki+50%, niin nyt +35%.


Eli siis keskusta-alueen suuremman kulutuksen voi laittaa liikennevalojen ja tökkivän liikenteen piikkiin, mistä tulee paljon kiihdytyksiä suhteessa matkaan. Nykyiset automaattivaihteistot menevät mekaaniselle välitykselle jo hyvin pienessä nopeudessa, joten voimansiirtohäviöt on aikalailla minimissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kirjoitus sivaltaa myös muita joukkoliikennemuotoja.


Sivaltaa juu. Kun on tarpeeksi iso pamppu, saa ilmeisesti sanoa mitä vaan ilman velvollisuutta minkäänlaiseen todellisuuspohjaan nojaamiseen.

Toisaalta minäkin kyllä toivon, että Helsinki rakentaisi raitiotieitä 1020 miljoonalla eurolla vuodessa.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sivaltaa juu. Kun on tarpeeksi iso pamppu, saa ilmeisesti sanoa mitä vaan ilman velvollisuutta minkäänlaiseen todellisuuspohjaan nojaamiseen.


Eipä ole Koromakaan joukkoliikenteen asiantuntija. Hän lankeaa samoihin miinoihin kuin monet asiantuntijoina itseään pitävät sekä sellaisissa tehtävissä olevat, joiden pitäisi olla asiantuntijoita. Mutta ehkei ole reilua moittia Koromaa, joka toistaa virheitä, joita uskoo tosiksi, koska on kuullut asiat asiantuntijoilta. Mutta Koromalle tekisi hyvää tutustua Tampereen raitiotiesuunnitelmiin, erityisesti niiden talouteen. Hyvää tekisi myös tarkkailla, miten täydet bussikaistat ovat muunkin liikenteen käytössä. Ilmeisesti jo muutama lainrikkoja oikeuttaa sen, ettei bussikaistaa ja muuta bussin tarvitsemaa katukapasiteettia ja se kustannuksia tarvitse kohdistaa busseille lainkaan.

Antero

----------


## Koala

Joukkoliikenne on jännä juttu. Jokaisen "koroman" täytyy siihen ottaa kantaa vaikkei olisi mitään asiantuntemuksen puolikastakaan tai edes kiinnostusta ja vaikka ei olisi ikinä istunut joukkoliikennevälineessä kokonaista tuntia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Joukkoliikenne on jännä juttu. Jokaisen "koroman" täytyy siihen ottaa kantaa vaikkei olisi mitään asiantuntemuksen puolikastakaan tai edes kiinnostusta ja vaikka ei olisi ikinä istunut joukkoliikennevälineessä kokonaista tuntia.


Raitiovaunussa kuultua: "Tämä on muuten ensimmäinen kerta raitiovaunussa sellaiseen kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen! Ja minä olen sentään sen jälkeen ollut YTV:n hallituksen puheenjohtajana! Hehheh!"

(Tarina on muuten asiasisällöltään tosi, vaikka sanamuodoltaan ulkomuistiin perustuva. En tunnistanut sanojaa, oli eläkeikäinen herrasmies siistissä puvussa, muiden samanhenkisten seurassa. Sain muusta keskustelusta kuvan, että olivat ehkä menossa teatteriin.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitiovaunussa kuultua: "Tämä on muuten ensimmäinen kerta raitiovaunussa sellaiseen kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen! Ja minä olen sentään sen jälkeen ollut YTV:n hallituksen puheenjohtajana! Hehheh!"


YTV:n hallituksen puheenjohtajat:

Teuvo Aura 19701980
Raimo Ilaskivi 19811990
Kari Rahkamo 19911992
Erkki Tuomioja 19931669
Pentti Kivinen 1997-2000
Suvi Rihtniemi 20012006
Tatu Rauhamäki 20072009

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Pentti Kivinen 1997-2000


Tämä. Tunnistin Youtubesta löytyneen videon perusteella, jossa Kivinen esiintyy Suomen Messujen toimitusjohtajana.  :Smile:

----------


## antti

Mielenkiintoinen totuus: bussin matkustajakilometri 22 c / km ja raitiovaunulla vastaava kulu 40 c / km. Ja nämä ilman kulkuväylän rakennuskuluja. Antaa tosiaan ajattelemisen aihetta jokerilinjan kiskoistamiseen. Tänään posteljooni toi uuden Bussbranschen-lehden, missä juttu Englannin Cambridgen uudesta bussiväylästä, jonka kustannukset puolet vastaavan raitiotien rakennuskustannuksista. Mitenkäs sellainen sopisi Westend -Itäkeskus -reitille?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambrid..._Guided_Busway

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mielenkiintoinen totuus: bussin matkustajakilometri 22 c / km ja raitiovaunulla vastaava kulu 40 c / km.


Vale, emävale, tilasto. Ovatko nuo luvut varmasti vertailukelpoisia keskenään, siis onko ne laskettu keskenään samankaltaisista linjoista?




> Tänään posteljooni toi uuden Bussbranschen-lehden, missä juttu Englannin Cambridgen uudesta bussiväylästä, jonka kustannukset puolet vastaavan raitiotien rakennuskustannuksista. Mitenkäs sellainen sopisi Westend -Itäkeskus -reitille?


Luultavasti aika huonosti, pakkautuvan lumen yms. ongelmien takia. Cambridgeshiressä ei taida kovin monta kertaa vuodessa sataa lunta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mielenkiintoinen totuus: bussin matkustajakilometri 22 c / km ja raitiovaunulla vastaava kulu 40 c / km. Ja nämä ilman kulkuväylän rakennuskuluja. Antaa tosiaan ajattelemisen aihetta jokerilinjan kiskoistamiseen.


Totuus nykytilanteesta, kyllä. Ei ennuste tulevaisuudesta. Mutta jos jokerilinja tehdään kolmosen ratikkaa vastaavaksi hidasratikaksi keskinopeudella 12 km/h ja 20 m pitkillä vaunuilla, niin olet ihan oikeassa, ei sellainen kannata.

----------


## hylje

NIMBY-näkökulma Cambridgen halpaan ja hyvään bussikaistaan. Veijareita löytyy Suomestakin riittämiin, ei tähän urabussilobbyä tarvita.

Ratikan kilometrikustannusta sopii verrata lähinnä keskustan bussilinjoihin 14, 16, ja 18. Ratikalla ei kuitenkaan kuljeteta kilometrejä, vaan matkustajia. Ratikan keskimääräinen matkapituus onkin liikennemuodoista pienin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikan kilometrikustannusta sopii verrata lähinnä keskustan bussilinjoihin 14, 16, ja 18.


Eikä sekään enää onnistu. Kilpailuihin osallistuvat liikennöitsijäthän voivat määritellä hintansa ihan miten tahtovat eivätkä hinnat välttämättä vastaa kustannuksia. Jos 14 on houkutteleva linja jonkun liikennöitsijän mielestä, niin sinne voi tarjota halvalla ja ottaa rahat takaisin vaikka jonkun seutulinjan paketissa, josta tietää ettei tarjoajia ole paljon jne.

Lauttasaaressahan kävi niin, että teknisen erheen vuoksi sen liikenteestä maksetaan nyt miljoona "extraa" vuodessa eli halvimman ja toiseksi halvimman tarjouksen ero oli tuon verran. Erotus on aikamoinen. Jos nuo erot ovat muissakin kohteissa tuota luokkaa, niin bussien kustannusten ennustaminen on puhdasta arpapeliä.

----------


## vristo

Olisikin mielenkiintoista tietää liikennevälineiden kustannusvertailua muista eurooppalaisista kaupungeista. Tietääkö joku?

----------


## 339-DF

Käsittääkseni suomalainen tapa eritellä kustannuksia on harvinainen muualla, minkä vuoksi vertailukelpoista dataa ei tahdo löytyä. Ei edes pohjoismaista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tänään posteljooni toi uuden Bussbranschen-lehden, missä juttu Englannin Cambridgen uudesta bussiväylästä, jonka kustannukset puolet vastaavan raitiotien rakennuskustannuksista. Mitenkäs sellainen sopisi Westend -Itäkeskus -reitille?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambrid..._Guided_Busway


HSL:n runkobussiselvityksessä sivulla 58: Omat, muusta liikenteestä erotetut väylät, joilla saavutetaan korkea nopeus ja pieni häiriöherkkyys maksavat n. 2  8 milj. /km.

Raidejokerin kustannusarvio YTV:n raportissa 2009: 8,4 M/km.

Jos halutaan ajaa bussilla yhtä sujuvasti kuin ratikalla, se vaatii samanlaisen radan molemmille. Erona on vain pintarakenne, ei hinta.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

339-DF: Kustannuserittely vaunupäivään, vaunutuntiin ja vaunukilometriin on UITP:n suosituksiin perustuva ja muutenkin tarkoituksenmukainen.

Ongelmaksi on enemmänkin muodostunut se, että pääosa raitioteistä on joukkoliikenneviranomaisten "sisäisten tuottajien" liikennöimiä. 
Tällöin kustannuksia ei eritellä samalla tarkkuudella kuin ulkoa ostettaessa. Vaikutelmani myös on, että kustannustietoja ei haluta rajattoman tarkkaan
paljastaa kilpailusyistä. Saksasta olen saanut vain bruttokustannuksia / kilometri erittelemättä eri tekijöitä.

Joissakin tapauksissa voisi yrittää saada löydettyä kilpailutusten ja hankintojen sopimusasiakirjoja. Ne vain eivät useinkaan ole netissä julkaistuja asiakirjoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> 339-DF: Kustannuserittely vaunupäivään, vaunutuntiin ja vaunukilometriin on UITP:n suosituksiin perustuva ja muutenkin tarkoituksenmukainen.


Voi olla, että se on tarkoituksenmukainen, mutta ainakaan Tukholmasta, Pariisista tai Zürichistä tällaisia lukuja ei tietääkseni saa. Selitys ainakin on ollut, ettei niitä ole olemassa. Voi tietysti olla, että selitys on epätosi. Tai sitten noissa kaupungeissa jaetaan kustannukset jotenkin toisin kuin UITP suosittaa ja meillä tehdään.

----------


## vristo

Ensi viikon HSL-hallituksen kokouksen esityslistalla:

JOUKKOLIIKENTEEN YKSIKKÖKUSTANNUKSET VUONNA 2011

JOUKKOLIIKENTEEN YKSIKKÖKUSTANNUKSET 2011 (pdf)

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Näyttäisi aika hyvältä näin pikaisesti selattuna. Varmasti kiinnostavaa aineistoa on tiedot linjakohtaisista kustannuksista, jotka näkyivät olevan bussiliikenteen osalta taulukoidun nousua kohden. Kun tuota ajatuksella lukee, niin se antanee paljon tietoa HSL:n kustannusrakenteesta. Raportissa on aika kivasti myös kirjoitettu, mitä noista luvuista ei näe. Isoimpana yksittäisenä asiana nousee esille bussiliikenteen jakaminen erillisiksi ryhmiksi, jolloin näkee aika hyvin, kuinka kustannukset ovat aivan erilaisia erityyppisillä linjoilla. Vaikka keskustalinjat olisikin voitu vielä nostaa omaksi luokakseen Helsingin linjoista... Mutta jo seutuliikenteen ja Helsingin sisäisen liikenteen vertaaminen kertoo missä mennään.

----------


## hylje

Jos saisi linjakilometrit jaettua pysäkkitiheyden mukaisiin lokeroihin myös saman linjan sisällä, alkaisi jo näkymään vertailukelpoisia lukuja. Seutulinjoillakin on kaikilla tiheän pysäkkivälin keskustaosuuksia, jotka varmasti painavat kustannusvaa'assa. Myös metrossa noussee eri profiilit Kalasataman molemmin puolin.

En tosin ole ihan varma, saako yllämainittuja tietoja johdettua nykyisestä tietokannasta mielekkäällä karkeudella.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos saisi linjakilometrit jaettua pysäkkitiheyden mukaisiin lokeroihin myös saman linjan sisällä, alkaisi jo näkymään vertailukelpoisia lukuja.


Mutta miten voit kohdistaa maksetut kustannukset niille linjakilometreille, joilla ne ovat aiheutuneet? Et mitenkään.

----------


## risukasa

> Mutta miten voit kohdistaa maksetut kustannukset niille linjakilometreille, joilla ne ovat aiheutuneet? Et mitenkään.


Rakentamalla vilkkaammalle osuudelle raidetta ja hiljaisemmalle bussia. Kuten Käpylään on ehdotettu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Rakentamalla vilkkaammalle osuudelle raidetta ja hiljaisemmalle bussia. Kuten Käpylään on ehdotettu.


Öö, miten tämä liittyy nykyisten kustannusten laskentaan ja kohdistamiseen?

----------


## hylje

> Mutta miten voit kohdistaa maksetut kustannukset niille linjakilometreille, joilla ne ovat aiheutuneet? Et mitenkään.


Johonkin karkeusasteeseen asti voi. Linjoista tiedetään pysäkkivälit ja Helmi-linjoista myös toteutuneita keskinopeuksia linjalla. Niiden perusteella voidaan lokeroida linjakilometrit, mutta ei vielä tiedetä kuinka paljon kuinka paljon eri lokeroiden km-kustannukset ovat. 

Lokeroiden km-hinnat voidaan arvioida mahdollisimman yksipuolisessa ympäristössä kulkevien linjojen toteutuneiden kustannusten perusteella. Arvion tarkkuutta voi sitten arvioida lokeroiden km-hintojen summan erotuksella toteutuneeseen kokonaiskustannukseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lokeroiden km-hinnat voidaan arvioida mahdollisimman yksipuolisessa ympäristössä kulkevien linjojen toteutuneiden kustannusten perusteella. Arvion tarkkuutta voi sitten arvioida lokeroiden km-hintojen summan erotuksella toteutuneeseen kokonaiskustannukseen.


On toki relevanttia yrittää mallintaa kustannusrakennetta linjojen erilaisen rakenteen mukaan. Se vaatii kylläkin ennemminkin monimutkaisia korrelaatioita ja selittäviä muuttujia. Siinä ei tule käyttää vain yksipuolisessa ympäristössä kulkevia linjoja (eikä sellaisia käytännössä ole tarpeeksi), vaan määrittää kaikille linjoille tarpeeksi muuttujia. Statistiikkatyökalut kyllä saavat irti helposti parhaimmat selittäjät. Mutta en vain näe, että sitä tulisi sitten soveltaa enää takaisin linjakohtaisiin kustannuksiin, vaan se on sitten ennustemalli tulevaisuuden suunnitelmia varten. Se on linjakohtaisista kustannuksista tehty johtopäätös, ei enää linjakohtaisten kustannusten jakoa.

----------

